#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-09
<zul> hey lamont_r 
<lamont_r> morning
<fabbione> hey guys
* dilinger mutters about weak coffee and mornings
<fabbione> inotify is teh shitnaz
* fabbione is looking into the update-notifier
<zul> it works?
<fabbione> the notifier yes.. given that the gamin backend works
<zul> cool
<zul> another driver added..
<fabbione> zul: do they compile?
<zul> yep
<fabbione> or do i need to make the mad dance of test?
<fabbione> ok
<zul> dont know if they work or not though
<fabbione> i will merge when i am back from UdU
<fabbione> there is no bw here to play with stuff like that
<zul> sure there should be a bunch waiting for you ;)
<fabbione> zul: fix the changelog before i look at it :)
<zul> bleah :P
<fabbione> wanker
<zul> im learning quickly ;)
<fabbione> where is T-bone when i need to bash somebody? :)
<zul> heh, still jet lagged?
<zul> he wasnt around today but neither was i
<fabbione> he is not here in .au
<zul> yeah i know
<fabbione> he is probably masturbating in his bed
<fabbione> it's like 2am there
<zul> yeah...too much can make you blind...i should know
<zul> did i say that out loud? dang.
<fabbione> ahahah
<zul> heh...they are going to have an expert witness at the michael jackson case on internet porn...maybe T-Bone is in California
<fabbione> ahahah
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<fabbione> ultimategayness == the tarball unbundles itself into .zips which unzip into .rars which unrar into a .tar.gz which untars into a fucking rpm.
<Lathiat> where the hell did you find that :)
<fabbione> eheheh
<Lathiat> i like some torrent
<Lathiat> unzips into a couple files and a bunch of .rars
<Lathiat> which unrars into multiple files
<Lathiat> when you can do multiple files in torrents anyway
<fabbione> 0ld w4r3z d4y5
<T-None> fabbione: .|..
* T-None heads to work
* T-None thanks fabbione for being a good help at starting a good day ;] 
<fabbione> elmo: please -> forum
<fabbione> ops
<cc> jbailey: there
* lamont_r commits the hppa patch to rc3-pre1, and fixes a typo in debian/rules
<zul> hey
<zul> feck..
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-10
<zul> hey
<zul> so how is sydney treating you?
<jbailey> Remarkably good.
<jbailey> So far I've managed to keep the hotel from poisoning me.
<jbailey> And I think they've stopped trying to kill kinnison
<kylem> heh.
<dilinger> that's what they want us to think
<dilinger> they're lulling us into a false sense of security
<kylem> jbailey, how were they poisoning you?
<jbailey> kylem: First teaching them that the "little bit of butter" in the vegetables counts (only had to tell them that once, and it was only one waiter in particular), and pointing out to them that protein is a good thing to have occasionally.
<kylem> heh.
<dilinger> i'm finding weird little objects on the glasses and plates i use
<dilinger> i suspect they're food bits, but i'm not 100% sure
<zul> dilinger: the hotel you are staying at must be a bunch of gentoo users
<jbailey> Noone should eat a gentoo user.
<zul> indigestion?
<jbailey> High fecal count.
<zul> lol
<z3k3> zul: is your baz archive the same as the ubuntu baz except for the patches that are in testing?
<zul> z3k3, yep more external drivers right now
<z3k3> and.  what is the best way to compile after merging the baz?  there is dpkg- and some other ways.  what is best?
<zul> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -b
<z3k3> ok, thats what I have been using.
<jbailey> Dude, jut use 'debuild'
<zul> after you remove the debian/config directories for the architectures that you dont want
<zul> jbailey: im use to it
<zul> brb....guinea pig peed on my mouse pad
<z3k3> lol
<z3k3> when you are back can you tell me the http:// path to your baz archive?  i thougght i put it in my notes file, but I guess i forgot to save it or something.
<zul> http://zulinux.homelinux.net/arch/zulcss@gmail.com--2005 but it can break without notice
<z3k3> i understand.
<z3k3> additionally, is there a way to load a newly installed kernel without rebooting?  
<zul> not really...if you wanted to test the abi but you really need to reboot or use something like qemu
<z3k3> what is abi.  i was reading through the irc logs, and this is mentioned a lot?
<z3k3> again, i applogize for all the noobish questions.
<z3k3> :)
<zul> its ok...everyone else puts up with me 
<z3k3> i also read that some people make a jailed environment for building kernels, is this something I should look at doing?
<zul> i havent done it :)
<z3k3> k.
<z3k3> ah, Qemu seems like a good idea, saves having to restore system after kernel fails.
<z3k3> kinda like VMware
<z3k3> so before you test a kernel with qemu do you create a live image of it?
<zul> i just reboot my pc with my kernel and see what breaks under normal use
<z3k3> ahh.  and if it fails you can select your previous kernel.
<z3k3> assuming you backed it up
<zul> yep basically
<z3k3> i was looking at doing this patch.. but before I start, do you know if it is already in the works by someone?
<z3k3> http://seclists.org/lists/linux-kernel/2005/Apr/0339.html
<z3k3> or should I be searching bugzilla to see what is in progress.
<z3k3> the ubuntu wiki kernel info doesnt give a lot of rookie info.. sadly.
<zul> its not..
<zul> bugzilla is used to track alot of stuff and when everyone is not in sydney this channel is usually more lively
<z3k3> ok.  I'll try to build the kernel from your baz archive, test the VIA VT6410 controller, then I'll work on that.
<zul> cool
<zul> later
<z3k3> peace
<z3k3> still around zul?  got one more quick question fer yea
<z3k3> when I did a baz get on your archive (kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91) baz reported that it was * checking for kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.90--patch-81 or earlier... does this merge both your archive with the ubuntu one?
<z3k3> lol.. hope this works
<z3k3> doh: Missing /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.11.91/debian/abi/2.6.11.91-1/abiname file.
<z3k3> also get a crap load of these errrors:  Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 161.
<zul> ignore it
<z3k3> ok.
<z3k3> what about the abiname thing
<z3k3> do i have to baz the ubuntu archive first then yours?
<zul> not sure i dont get that
<z3k3> in your archive the folder is /abi/2.6.10-34.  but when compiling its looking for /abi/2.6.11.91-1
<z3k3> time for more scotch.
<zul> hmmm...thats weird 
<z3k3> i'm using the base source files from fabbione's website. so that should be ok
<zul> not sure about that...
<z3k3> ok, well.  I'll just manually add the 6410 patch to the patches folder and attempt to compile for now
<z3k3> ahh.. this new 3.0GHZ is so nice compared to my newly retired PIII-600.  
* z3k3 yawns
<dilinger> fabbione: btw, if you need another sparc buildd, once my 280 is stable (well, it's stable now, but i'm still dicking around w/ silo on it), it's available for use as a buildd
<fabbione> dilinger: ok.. thanks. I am in Global with Herbert btw
<dilinger> i highly recommend Vibe Out
<dilinger> a/c, comfy couches..
<fabbione> too comfy
<dilinger> no such thing!
<dilinger> :)
<fabbione> bah this -ABI- is the shitnezz
<jbailey> Which ABI?
<fabbione> jbailey: the ABI in the debian ver.. see specs :/
<fabbione> we didnt consider the orig.tar.gz crap
<fabbione> and i noticed only now after i did a build
<zul> heylo
<Z3K3_work> ls -alh
<Z3K3_work> oops
<Z3K3_work> :)
<Z3K3_work> Morning to everyone.  
<zul> hye T-Bone 
<T-Bone> heya
<Z3K3_work> zul: i compiled successfully with the vt6410 patch.  also accidently compiled all other arch's (that took a while). :)
<Z3K3_work> will test to ensure 6410 controller works tonight.
<T-Bone> zul: is UDU over yet?
<zul> Z3K3_work, cool
<zul> T-Bone: it ends today i think
<T-Bone> k
<zul> i take it you are missing lamont? isnt that sweet...ahhhh :)
* T-Bone butt-kicks zul
<T-Bone> ;)
<zul> heh i hit a bone...hah! :)
<T-Bone> lol
<zul> and it wasnt a funny bone
<T-Bone> tssks
<T-Bone> why d'you have to be so mean to me when I just get back? :P
<T-Bone> *sob*
<zul> its because we missed you ;)
<zul> not
<T-Bone> huhuhu. You said it 8)
<Z3K3_work> lol
<T-Bone> life is boring without me around. I know =] 
<Z3K3_work> guys, do you know who generally updates the pci.ids in the kernel.  or is it just done whenever?
<zul> fuck it was quiet when everyone was in syndey
<zul> Z3K3_work: usually done when there is a new kernel update
<Z3K3_work> i imagine towards the end of testing, closer to release, so that its as current as possible?
<T-Bone> poor zul, you felt lonely, heh? :)
<zul> echo echo :)
<Z3K3_work> ping.. pong.
<zul> Z3K3_work: if you really want to get involved there are over 200 bugs open in bugzilla that deals with the kernel, what I would do is go try to find some fixes for them ;) ill send you a link to the ones in our bugzilla
<zul> Z3K3_work, http://tinyurl.com/bwo49
<Z3K3_work> The page cannot be displayed
<zul> oops
<zul> try this one http://tinyurl.com/9m4zr
<T-Bone> works for me
<Z3K3_work> 225 bugs woot
<Z3K3_work> quick question, how do I reconfigure x.org, the test 2.6.12 kernel had some ids updates that hopefuly will properly detect my pci-x graphics card and fix some jigglin.  what in your opinions, is the best way to reconfigure"?
<zul> for now attach patches to the bugzilla, eventually you might want to set up a baz archive where we can pull from
<Z3K3_work> ok
<zul> er...dpkg-reconfigure xerserver-xorg i think
<Z3K3_work> ahh.. i was trying xserver-xfree86 .. 
<zul> xserver-xorg
<Z3K3_work> cool.  it still detects my asus as an ATI, but it probably has a ATI chipset on it.
<Z3K3_work> :)
<zul> there we will now have rfswitch support in breezy
<T-Bone> rfswitch?
<zul> button on some laptops which can turn on/off wireless cards
<T-Bone> ah ok
<zul> http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/
<Z3K3_work> good stuff
<zul> crappers
<Z3K3_work> hey hey...
<Z3K3_work> morning.
<Z3K3_work> I noticed a snippet from someones blog that said that CONFIG_PREEMPT is not enabled in the kernel (hoary).  Is this intentional?  He goes on to say that enabling this increases desktop speed.  Is this true? 
<mjg59> Z3K3_work: grep CONFIG_PREEMPT /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 (or 686)
<mjg59> My recollection is that it's on in the Ubuntu kernels
<Z3K3_work> humm.. seems to be enabled in my 2.6.12
<chuck_> yo
<Z3K3_work> sup
<chuck_> sick
<Z3K3_work> bummer.
<Z3K3_work> did you get my email?
<zul> ah not sure when did you send it?
<Z3K3_work> yesterday or day before.
<Z3K3_work> I attached a new dpatch for the vt6410
<zul> nope
<Z3K3_work> @ your gmail acct
<zul> yep didnt get ot
<Z3K3_work> arg.
<zul> whats you email addy again?
<Z3K3_work> chris@fazekas.net
<Z3K3_work> sent it last night around midnight
<zul> got it..so replace the previous patch with the new one?
<Z3K3_work> yep.
<zul> ok will do so later..
<zul> must go back to bed now
<Z3K3_work> cool.  
<Z3K3_work> ok.. get well
<zul> i will
* lamont lunches
<jbailey> lamont_r: ping!
<lamont_r> jbailey: sup?
<jbailey> lamont_r: 3 things:
<jbailey> 1) Did you have a good flight?
<jbailey> 2) Can you please adduser me to  breezy-ppc64 on davis
<jbailey> 3) doko and I will have ppc64 biarch toolchain for you rsn, Should signed debs just go up on chinstrap?
* jbailey needs to run off for food, will bbiab.
<lamont_r> 1) yes
<lamont_r> 2) no.
<lamont_r> is elmo thing
<lamont_r> 3) what am I supposed to do with the biarch toolchain?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-11
<jbailey> 3) Install in ppc buildd chroot so that we can do a source upload that relies on and replaces them.
<jbailey> 2) Ah, okay.  doko thought you could do it.
<zul> hey
<fabbione> morning
<lamont> morning fabbione 
<fabbione> hey lamont 
<fabbione> lamont: i think we will need to move the kernel-team shared archive somewhere other than your home dir...
<lamont> fabbione: eventually to be sure
<lamont> although ~lamont will remain alive past june 1
<fabbione> if that's the case, it can stay where it is :)
<fabbione> do we have a date to switch the default c++ compiler?
<lamont> dunno
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> just because i will be off most of this week in one way or another
<lamont> fabbione: how stable is 2.6.12 these days?  would I be stupid to run it on my desktop?
<fabbione> lamont: i have been using it on my laptop without any problem
<fabbione> i know there are a few bugs here and there
<lamont> kewlness
* lamont builds, since that's easier than downloading
<fabbione> like pcmcia sometimes oops on some cards removal
<fabbione> and ipw2200 oops with iwscan
<crimsun> stable here, too, for ~2 days
* lamont has been seeing a bunch of APIC errors this evening - wonders if they'll go away with 2.6.12
<crimsun> eek, I need to look at those alsa requests and tweak the .config
* lamont doesn't mind if ipw2200 oopses - although I should probably go buy one just so I have a card to test it with...
* lamont hugs airo
<fabbione> lamont: ehehe i think that generally there is a pcmcia bug
<fabbione> i can see some weird things in pcmcia hotplug
<fabbione> but nothing too fancy
<fabbione> crimsun: that would be leet :)
* fabbione merges zul drivers of death patches
* lamont uses a pre-zul tree for his build. :-P
<fabbione> lamont: yeah.. that would be safer :)
* fabbione enjoys the build-dep kick back on sparc
* z3k3_pheonix is also using 2.6.12, kernel-team flavour with an added slice of vt6410 raid patch.  :P
<fabbione>   * Added support for via6410 motherboard. 
<fabbione>     - drivers-ide-pci-via82cxx_enable-via6410.dpatch
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> is this one?
<z3k3_pheonix> negative, that one failed.
<lamont> fabbione:  -1.1?
<z3k3_pheonix> I gave zul a copy of the new one, he was sick, so not sure if he fixed it up yet on his baz
<fabbione> z3k3: can you put the patch somewhere?
<lamont> or was that my doing?
<fabbione> lamont: 1.1 as in ABI.debver
<z3k3_pheonix> fabbione: yep, give me a min.
<fabbione> z3k3: thanks
<lamont> doh
* lamont rembers that finally
* fabbione hands lamont a copy of changelog :)
<z3k3_pheonix> fabbione: http://www.fazekas.net/drivers-ide-pci-generic_enable_via6410.dpatch
<z3k3_pheonix> seems to work fine :)
<lamont> `-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.
<lamont> hrm..
<z3k3_pheonix> ?
<lamont> much better.  hate it when I screw things up
<z3k3_pheonix> anyhow.
* z3k3_pheonix = exausted. 
<z3k3_pheonix> peaceut
<z3k3_pheonix> err.. peaceout too.
<fabbione> argh
<fabbione> Resolving www.fazekas.net... failed: Host not found.
<fabbione> lamont: can you resolv that domain?
<lamont> www.fazekas.net has address 209.91.186.89
* fabbione restarts bind
<fabbione> hmm nope..
<fabbione> doesn't work from here
<fabbione> lamont: can you grab the patch please?
<fabbione> nevermind
<fabbione> i forgot about my shells around the world :)
<fabbione> hmm z3k3 patch doesn't make much sense to me....
<fabbione> impressive... other than the usual 293829372 typos in the changelog, zul did a really nice work :)
<lamont> fabbione: you hip deep in a bunch of commits?
* lamont is going to commit hppa's -pa2 sometime soonish...
<lamont> like after the build at least gets through patching on my test machine...
<fabbione> lamont: i only merged from zul, but i need to clean up and test build
<fabbione> lamont: i usually do a full merge and commit
<fabbione> and clean afterwards
<fabbione> right now i am parsing the mails from bugzilla
* lamont needs to figure out his tree, and then he can do a test build
<ivoks> lol the are no kernel bugs, only broken hardware
* lamont gets arch-hppa_pa2 working just in time to create arch-hppa_pa3.  sigh
<lamont> fabbione: my latest committed... test build running now to make sure it's not ftbfs, but should be OK.  changes are all hppa specific, so not a big deal.
<lamont> well, --patch-21 commited now
<fabbione> lamont: no problem.. thanks
<lamont> fabbione: grumble... questions on i386 in config.
<lamont> Rt2500 chipset support (RT2500) [N/m/y/?]  (NEW) 
<fabbione> lamont: uh???
<lamont> what's your pleasure?
* fabbione larts zul with a config clubat
<fabbione> m
<fabbione> i still need to try to build the merge
<lamont>     Acer Hot Keys Support (INPUT_ACERHK) [N/m/y/?]  (NEW) m?
<fabbione> i had to boil down a lot
<fabbione> yes m
<lamont> several of them, m for all
<fabbione> yes.. all m
<lamont> I'll walk through the configs and do another checkin
<lamont> --patch-22
<lamont> fabbione: --patch-22 is building much better than --patch-21... :)
<mjg59> acerhk? Eww.
<fabbione> hey mjg59 
<lamont> mjg59: at least it's not ==y :-)
* mjg59 has a pounding headache
<lamont> builds running on i386, hppa.  /me sleeps
<Z3K3_work> quick question: if I am accessing my devel box through ssh and want to do a kernel compile, how would I damonize the dpkg-buildpackage so that it doesn't crap out when I kill the ssh session?
<Z3K3_work> if that makes sense.
<Z3K3_work> :)
<Mithrandir> use screen
<Z3K3_work> so #screen dpkg-build..... 
<Z3K3_work> thx
<Z3K3_work> wb
<zul> heylo
<lamont> fabbione: built on hppa, i386 just about done.
<lamont> (is building documentation cruft)
<gabriel> hi
<gabriel> i upgraded from warty and my doesnt boot with the latest kernel
<zul> #ubuntu
<gabriel> can i get some support
<gabriel> ?
<lamont> gabriel: we should take that to #ubuntu
<gabriel> yes i try 
<zul> #ubuntu is for support #ubuntu-kernel is to discuss how you should fix it
<gabriel> ok, only one thing more could you give one advise, where can I start to read
<gabriel> I now the problem is hotplug
* lamont wonders how soon we can upload 2.6.12rc3 bits, to get the shiny-brights to quit trying 2.6.11
<zul> to universe?
<lamont> that's where it'd be most likely to wind up at this point, yes.
<lamont> wouldn't want to change the meta packages though
<zul> meh...head is starting to hurt again i should have come into work
<zul> oooh...new inotify
<Z3K3_work> hey zul.. feelin better?
<lamont> zul: we should get that in, since it tends to force new abi each time...
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> i think next monday is a good target for 12rc3
<fabbione> there are a few bits that must be cleaned first
<fabbione> hey zul
<fabbione> z3k3: still around?
<fabbione> lamont: i386 build is go here
<fabbione> zul: are you still alice?
<fabbione> alive?
<fabbione> zul: wake up punk!
<Z3K3_work> i keep getting
<Z3K3_work> Missing /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.11.91/debian/abi/2.6.11.91-1.1/abiname file.
<Z3K3_work> in the /abi folder is 2.6.10-34
<fabbione> z3k3: i did answer to that already....
<Z3K3_work> do i just rename this to 2.6.11-91-1.1?
<fabbione> the patch you gave to me this morning
<fabbione> is it incremental or a replament for the one zul did?
<Z3K3_work> replacement
<Z3K3_work> you did answer somewhat.  but do i rename it to get it working?
<Z3K3_work> sorry.
<fabbione> there is no point in making it working.
<fabbione> so just skip that bit
<fabbione> it is not of any use with a major upstream release
<fabbione> as i already wrote
<fabbione> hey jb
<Z3K3_work> i cant skip, it borks there everything i dpkg-buildpackage
<fabbione> z3k3: it works here perfectly
<fabbione> you must have changed something in the attempt to shut up a warning
<Z3K3_work> strange.  i did a dpkg-source -x linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.11.91-1.dsc
<jbailey> g'm all
<Z3K3_work> rm'd the debian
<Z3K3_work> then did baz get
<fabbione> jbailey: lvm2 sparc.. i am 100% sure it is a l-k-h problem. it builded on debian without any problem and it fails here
<Z3K3_work> pretty vanilla
<fabbione> Z3K3_work: well you must have changed something in one way or another that the build system didn't like
<Z3K3_work> ok.  thanks for the heads up.  i'm still a bit new to this.
<fabbione> zul: i am merging this last patch from you now.
<fabbione> zul: from today we are going to "stabilize" the tree for release.
<zul> ok...
<fabbione> i need to pull in a new GFS version and start cleaning/porting
<fabbione> zul: anyway... it was really a neat job..
<fabbione> thanks :)
<fabbione> except for the changelog...
<zul> just having lunch
<fabbione> but i will clean it up :)
<zul> yeah i suck with the changelog
<fabbione> ahah
<fabbione> i am the changelog bitch :)
<zul> no you are just a bitch :)
<fabbione> feeling better today?
<fabbione> i like T-Bone emails on kernel-team...
<zul> a little im at work...but if i dont work i dont get paid which sucks
<fabbione> specially because of the high contribution level of the contents
<fabbione> zul: well you suck anyway :)
<zul> i know..
<zul> i just dont have a witty retort
<fabbione> anyway...
<fabbione> family time
<fabbione> i still feel all foggy and slow from the jetlag
<fabbione> and my wife and I need to discuss a few things
<fabbione> like next state in which we are going to live
<zul> btw the new inotify is in my baz as of lunch time my time
<fabbione> already merged
<zul> cool
<zul> i can go back to halicunating
<fabbione> actually.. i was typing the passphrase :)
<fabbione> * committed kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91--patch-23
<fabbione> there...
<jbailey> fabbione: Right.  Weren't you going to provide me a list of failures that weren't also gcc-4 failures in general? =)
<jbailey> fabbione: got a build log I can see?
<fabbione> jbailey: the build log is in the same plase as usual
<fabbione> actually it FTBFS on other arches too
<fabbione> but the error seems to be very related to l-k-h
<fabbione> jbailey: but look at it only if you have time
<fabbione> i really need to go now
<fabbione> bbl or tomorrow
<jbailey> If it's for other arch's I can look nowish =)
<jbailey> Good night, Fabio!
<fabbione> cya
<zul> toodles fabbione 
<zul> hey dilinger 
<dilinger_> hello
<Z3K3_work> ls -alh
<Z3K3_work> oops sorry
<jbailey> lvm2 failure on ia64 and i386 is libdevmapper fuckage, tracing.
<dilinger_> meh.  lvm2 is perfect!
* dilinger_ reboots again (sigh)
<zul> now for hostap
<Z3K3_work> stupid disconnect.
<Z3K3_work> where does dpkg dump the kernel build log?
<zul> huh?
<zul> yay..
<zul>  CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_crypt_wep.o
<zul>   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_crypt_tkip.o
<zul>   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_crypt_ccmp.o
<zul>   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_cs.o
<zul>   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_plx.o
<zul>   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/hostap_pci.o
<Z3K3_work> :)
<Z3K3_work> Sorry, before I was asking where dpkg-buildpackage has a log file.  so when my kernel compile borks I can go look through it and see how come it borked?
<Z3K3_work> lol
<zul> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -b 2>&1 | tee LOG or something like that
<jbailey> zul: debuild, good.
<zul> jbailey: ill try it tonight
* T-Bone finds hisself unable to boot hoary kernel on his G4, because AEC62XX IDE driver doesn't work on ppc, sighs
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-12
<jbailey> Bah!  Why does devmapper include a debian/patches directory, and then not do anything with it?
<dilinger> jbailey: 'cause sometimes there are patches, some times there aren't? :)
<dilinger> grr, i just stepped in pepsi
<jbailey> dilinger: Looks like waldi ditched using the patches directory and then didn't get rid of it or the patches in it.
<jbailey> (He stopped using cdbs completely)
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> i'm not suprised
<dilinger> he ranks up there as my least favorite maintainer
<dilinger> and i get to comaintain w/ him (yay!)
<jbailey> Wow.
<jbailey> BEast out md?
<jbailey> Beats, even...
<jbailey> fabbione: devmapper uploaded, it might solve the lvm2 stuff automatically.
<dilinger> jbailey: yep
<zul> doh...fabbione: i added hostap support this afternoon compiles cleanly 
<z3k3> hey zul
<zul> hey
<z3k3> how goes
<z3k3> the battle?
<zul> good... a little bit of a mily emergenyc guine pig is bleeding
<z3k3> oh!? i think vets are open 24/7.
<z3k3> if its major that is.
<zul> its not at that level yet
<z3k3> well, hope its alright.  :)  let me know when the emergency is over, and maybe we can go over a few dpkg things, if you have time that is.
<zul> it might not be tonight
<zul> but man pages are useful
<z3k3> no problem.  another day.
<z3k3> yes, I have been RTFM'n
<z3k3> :)
<fabbione> morning
<zul> hey changelog bitch
<fabbione> bah fuck!
<fabbione> one of my disks run out of space and all the sparc buildd went bana
<fabbione> banana
<zul> you need a bigger hard drive
<fabbione> no! really?
<zul> yes...really..
<zul> moto = masters of the obvious
<fabbione> so did you add any new crack to the kernel?
<zul> hostap
<fabbione> zul: ok.. but please stop here
<fabbione> we need to release :)
<zul> ok
<fabbione> baz update 
<fabbione> Failed to connect to archive zulcss@gmail.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91
<zul> gah..?
<zul> can you go to http://zulinux.homelinux.net?
<zul> gah..
<fabbione> PING zulinux.homelinux.net (24.42.249.194) 56(84) bytes of data.
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> is this your ip?
<zul> yeah it is gimme a sec...make sure it hasnt changed
<zul> friggin linksys
<z3k3> lol
<z3k3> dont blame the linksys
<zul> actually i blame the windows box
<z3k3> I agree
<zul> fabbione: try now
<z3k3> zul: did you remove that nfg 6410 patch from your baz?
<z3k3> just making sure so it doesn't clutter fabbione's update
<fabbione> i didn't merge your patch yet
<fabbione> z3k3: and baz takes care of merging
<z3k3> fabbione: will you merge it into release?
<z3k3> at some point i mena
<z3k3> mean
<fabbione> z3k3: i want to understand what the patch does first
<fabbione> i don't like merging random bits
<z3k3> fabbione: I understand.  I found it at http://robertk.com/source if that helps
<fabbione> what i want to know is if the patch has been pushed upstream
<zul> i doubt it
<z3k3> from what I have read.  no it hasnt
<z3k3> but I'm not sure where to check.  officially.
<fabbione> hey lamont 
<zul> hey lamont 
<z3k3> ditto
<lamont> I guess 30 minutes after getting home from the fire meeting and call is a good time to remove the -away, eh?
<zul> slacker :)
<zul> T-Bone hasnt been around much
<zul> hes a slacker as well
<zul> so what do you need from me to get the release out?
<zul> before i go to bed
<fabbione> zul: to stop adding stuff and start to test all of them?
<zul> sure..
<fabbione> zul: hmmmmm
<fabbione> have a good night sleep dude
<zul> c ya later
<fabbione> cya
<z3k3> fabbione: after you merge zul's baz archive let me know, I'll build a new kernel and test.
<fabbione> z3k3: i have done it already
<fabbione> i still need to check the via patch
<z3k3> ok.  I'm just adding the via patch manually, but will build again tonight.
<z3k3> the other patch we tried edited the via82cxxx instead of the generic.  I thought that was better.. but it didnt work.
<z3k3> just fyi.
<Mithrandir> hi fabio
<fabbione> hey Mith
<fabbione> jetlagged?
<Mithrandir> a bit
<fabbione> so am i
<fabbione> hmm interesting build-loop
<fabbione> happy builddep ghc6, haddock builddep happy, ghc6 builddep haddock
<dilinger> Mithrandir: when did you get back?
<fabbione> hey dilinger 
<dilinger> heya
<dilinger> how's it going?
<Mithrandir> dilinger: monday 1200 CEST.
<Mithrandir> fabbione: I sent you a privmsg last night.
<lamont> fabbione: yeah - you have to bootstrap ghc65
<fabbione> lamont: yup.. doing it now
<fabbione> ghc5 isn't bootstrappable afaik
<fabbione> it build-dep on ghc4 that is not even available in debian
<fabbione> (for sparc)
<lamont> and it's old :-)
<fabbione> as well
<lamont> and what ever you do, don't bootstrap gcc< 3.3
<fabbione> it's pointless to bootstrap gcc < 3.3
<fabbione> even if i would really really need gcc-2.95 for silo
<fabbione>  /bin/sh: line 1: 32067 Illegal instruction     ../utils/genprimopcode/genprimopcode --data-decl <prelude/primops.txt >primop-data-decl.hs-incl
<fabbione> i guess ghc6 isn't gcc-4 friendly
<fabbione> AHHHHHH
<fabbione> there it is why the via patch doesn't work!
<fabbione> there is a typo in the patch
<fabbione> z3k3__: are you around?
<zul> hey
<fabbione> yo
<zul> how goes it?
<fabbione> i am not feeling to well, but it is going
<fabbione> i figured why your via patch didn't work
<zul> mine?
<zul> did you get the new patch from z3k3?
<fabbione> zul: there was a patch you added
<zul> ah
<fabbione> and there was a typo
<fabbione> that's why it didn't work
<zul> what was the typo
<fabbione> 0X3149 -> 0x3149
<zul> ah ok
<fabbione> or something like that
<fabbione> the one you added is more via specific
<fabbione> the one from z3k3__ adds the same code in ide generic
<zul> heh
<fabbione> lamont: you around already?
<zul> *sigh* bloody nt servers
<zul> has anyone tested himem on 386 yet?
<zul> er...highmem even
<lamont> fabbione: am now
<zul> anyone have any pictures up on udu?
<fabbione> zul: nope.. it needs testing
<zul> ill do it when i get home tonight
<fabbione> lamont: can you please build from the latest baz, update the configs and send me the full buildlog?
<fabbione> no wonder the via patch doesn't work at all
<fabbione> it's not even applied
<fabbione> bah today i am really really really pissed off
<zul> ack
* T-None guesses he won't show then, whistles and moves to the living room ;P
<zul> heh hey T-None 
<T-None> lamont: still waiting for your log/pass btw ;)
<T-None> hey zul
<zul> hehe http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20050501
<fabbione> zul: in what date did you update inotify?
<zul> the inotify 0.23 or 0.22?
<fabbione> 0.23
<zul> yesterday 
<zul> lemme double check though
<fabbione> yeah it was yesterday
<zul> yesterday 11:27 EST
<zul> patch-19 in my baz archive
<fabbione> ok i suggest you to wait an hour or so
<fabbione> i am in real bitching mode right now and committing all small fixes everywhere
<fabbione> this week is shit
<zul> umm..sure..
<zul> sick?
<fabbione> also.. that's one of the point
* Mithrandir gives fabbione a glass of wine.
<T-None> (french one, preferrably)
<Mithrandir> nah, italian.  Or South African.
<zul> you should try ontario ice wine
<T-None> Mithrandir: i assume you want him dead by midnight, then? 8)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: bah really.. i need to move out of this fucking retarted country
<fabbione> and convince my wife to do so
<Mithrandir> fabbione: what does Ulla think about that?
<T-None> i wonder what country isn't retarded, according to fabbione :}
<zul> canada? :)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: she is not happy but hounestly i am really really fedup about a series of events
<fabbione> that are really pushing me away from here
<T-None> fabbione: the borg has you, you'll be assimilated. The EU rules it all :P
* T-None wanders off
<fabbione> T-None: die
<T-None> no way
<fabbione> drivers-cdrom-cm206_sli-cli-cleanup.dpatch
<fabbione> zul did you add this patch?
<zul> yeah i didnt remove it
<fabbione> does it need to stay or should be killed?
<zul> from my archive i was experimenting with something
<fabbione> ok
<zul> bbl...lunch
<zul> kill it
<fabbione> baz commit -s'Super general cleanup'
<fabbione> zul: ok.. i think i have done a bunch of stuff
<fabbione> you can merge now
<zul> cool...you should get better though get some rest
<fabbione> i need to wait my wife phone call
<fabbione> so that i can go and pick her up at the hospital
<zul> ah
<zul> sucky
<fabbione> humpf... 12rc3 is totally broken on sparc
<fabbione> zul: it sucks because my wife can't use her brain
<zul> that is just women in general...er...no..women around here ?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: *poke*
<Mithrandir> jbailey: moo
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Did you wind up getting my message about amd64-libs-dev last night?  I got a note saying it couldn't be delivered within 4 hours.
<Mithrandir> jbailey: no, didn't see that
<jbailey> Ah, okay.  The basic thing is looking at amd64-libs and wondering if the includes files in there can do multilibish things.
<jbailey> Right now it diverts header files and puts wrappers on them.
<jbailey> All sorts of nastiness in there.
<Mithrandir> NFI; I don't know anything about amd64-libs. :)
<jbailey> It's essentially the same as i386-libs.
<jbailey> Didn't you do that one?
<Mithrandir> ia32-libs, yes.
<jbailey> (I think it's based off the same code, but I might have misunderstood)
<Mithrandir> it is, but ia32-libs doesn't wrap headers and similar evilness
<jbailey> Oh, hmm.
<jbailey> How do you handle include file conflicts there?
<Mithrandir> I'm in a meeting, can I talk to you a bit later?
<jbailey> No worries, I'll be around for a while.
<Mithrandir> back
<Mithrandir> (it was just the end of the meeting)
<jbailey> No worries. =)
<jbailey> I'm not running out of things to do either way.
<Mithrandir> it just doesn't ship them; ia32-libs-dev is there just to make it possible to build cross-compilers
<jbailey> Ah.
<jbailey> amd64-libs seems to exist to make it possible to run and build amd64 apps when you have on i386 system installed on a real amd64.
<Mithrandir> yeah
<Mithrandir> I think that's complete and utter crack.
<jbailey> It's in main, so someone has a use for it.
<Mithrandir> yes, gcc to build a cross compiler. :)
<jbailey> Ah.
<jbailey> Joy.
<jbailey> Yeah, nothing else acc. to apt-cache rdepends.
<jbailey> So I may as well just work with doko to find a sane solution for this.
<Mithrandir> go ahead, but please talk to drow too, since he's the maintainer in Debian
<jbailey> My thought is basically to stuff the new include files in /usr/x86_64-linux/include and get gcc -m64 to look there instead of in i486-linux.
<jbailey> drow said he doesn't care.
<jbailey> He wants to package to go away and welcoms any solutions that improve it.
* Mithrandir whispers "multiarch"
<jbailey> Right. =)
<jbailey> This is a half solution - at least it would be putting all the stuff in the place they'd be if there were multiarch then
<Mithrandir> not really; they'll go to /usr/include/$arch, but stuffing it in the crosscompile directory for now is fine
<jbailey> I was looking at this: http://raw.no/debian/amd64-multiarch-2
<jbailey> I thought you recommended /usr/x86_64-linux/include in there...
<Mithrandir> look at -3
<jbailey> Bah
<jbailey> This is what google gave me. =)
<Mithrandir> heh :)
<Mithrandir> can't _always_ trust google
<jbailey> But...
<jbailey> But...
<jbailey> Googles 0wns my brain.
<Mithrandir> heh
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> Doko claims that the multiarch stuff is in gcc-4
<Mithrandir> it is, but not the current version, I believe?
<Mithrandir> doko: have you pulled the patches off my arch mirror or are they based on Snow-Man's patches?
<jbailey> Not that I see, but I assumed I was confused.
<jbailey> doko: Just chatting about the amd64-libs, and the fact that dpkg-diverting existing include files sucks.
<doko> Mithrandir: that's the patch you sent me ages ago ...
<jbailey> doko: Do you expect "gcc -m64" to look at multiarch directories now?
<doko> no, the patch is not enabled, and untested.
<Mithrandir> doko: if you could look at the mulitarch patches from http://arch.err.no/index.cgi/tfheen@idi.ntnu.no--2005, that'd be nice.
<jbailey> I'm not sure where to go with this.  amd64-libs looks like it's only needed for building a cheap biarch compiler on i386.
<jbailey> I can fix linux-kernel-headers so that it makes all the headers properly biarch like it does with ppc{64} and sparc{64}
<jbailey> Then I have to do extra hackery in amd64-libs to make sure that it removes all the diversions.
<doko> jbailey: the compiler is used to build a 64bit kernel on i386
<jbailey> But if I could just move all the headers to the right place for multiarch and do away with the diversions permanently, I'd be quite happy.
<jbailey> I say this mostly because if someone tries to install this package now, it does a whole bunch of diverts, then fails to install and doesn't undo the diverts.
<jbailey> I'd hate to thing of how many systems will have that suckage now.
<jbailey> s/thing/think/
<doko> hmm, who of you can/wants to test the multiarch setup? I definitely do not have the time, preparing the C++ transition.
<jbailey> I don't have reasonable access to an amd64 system (Where reasonable access is the ability to install whatever gcc doko wants)
<Mithrandir> I can do it reasonably easy.
<doko> how much work is it to prepare the headers as they exist for  sparc{64} ?
<jbailey> For linux-kernel-headers?  Almost none, a couple lines in a config file I think.
<jbailey> The kernel sees them as two separate archs, and I just feed the names to a script.
<jbailey> That'll at least get everything installable again.
<doko> when do you think, you'll have something working (something = installs, let's GCC bootstrap biarch)
<jbailey> Mmm..  60-90 minutes?  Should be quicker, but I have a habit of underestimating.
<doko> heh, then I'll wait with an upload ;)
<doko> jbailey: btw, gcc-3.3.6 fails to bootstrap ada in breezy, works in hoary ...
<jbailey> doko: Do you have the error handy?
<doko> jbailey: no, not anymore, but it fails early.
<jbailey> Interesting.  lkh already has this for x86_64
<jbailey> But not for i386
<jbailey> gcc -m64 -E -dD - </dev/null | grep 64
<jbailey> cc1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in
<jbailey> Ah, gcc-3.4 has it.
<doko> you're on hoary?
<jbailey> I'm in the hoary chroot on concordia.
<jbailey> I don't have an amd64 box.
<jbailey> I was pretty certain hoary-i386 would be properly biarch setup there.
<doko> not gcc-3.3, gcc-3.4 only
<jbailey> Stretch break while this builds, bbias
<jbailey> lkh uploading
<jbailey> Building and uploading a second time source only.
<jbailey> *sigh*
<dilinger> jbailey: you should examine some cdbs goodness
<dilinger> i'd like comments and stuff
<jbailey> dilinger: Cool.  Mind if it's tomorrow?
<dilinger> sure
<dilinger> i didn't mean now
<dilinger> i meant, like.. before i start hacking on it again :)
<jbailey> *lol* 
<dilinger> we *must* get everyone using cdbs/simple-patchsys
<dilinger> stuff like maildrop and openafs is killing me
<dilinger> random crap scattered all over the diff.gz.. no explanation what it's there for..
<jbailey> dilinger: Did youread the wig and penn proposal?
<jbailey> I'd be content with that, too.
<dilinger> the what?
<jbailey> http://www.dpkg.org/NewSourceFormat
<kylem> bah. is dpkg.org ipv6 screwed up again/
<jbailey> Bah.
* jbailey wipes amd64-libs and fetches the package again.
<jbailey> Apparently I had eaten it in a fairly serious way.
<zul> bah...oclug mailing list
<kylem> zul, why do you read that shite?
<zul> because im bored at work
<kylem> heh.
<zul> and lessons on how not to shoot myself in the foot
<zul> for the curious http://oclug.on.ca/archives/oclug/2005-May/045385.html
<jbailey> Ah.  Gotta love the lugs. =)
<zul> there is a bunch of crackpots in ottawa
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> The lkh upload should've had a conflicts against the older amd64-libs package.
<zul> including me, kylem and willy :)
<kylem> the linux@ list is supposed to be saner, but we've not managed to get anyone using it.
<kylem> heh, i'm on the /board/ of this crazy crackfest.
<kylem> zul, did you come out last night?
<zul> kylem: nope i was still kind of sick from monday
<kylem> zul, fairy nuff, i skipped out right after the meeting, so i was going to apologize for not looking for you 8)
<zul> meh...:)
<zul> no big deal
<jbailey> doko: There?
<zul> later
<jbailey> doko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/amd64-libs-dev_1.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jbailey> doko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/amd64-libs_1.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jbailey> doko: Untested beyond the fact that it installs.
<jbailey> doko: Between this and the new lkh, though, you ought to have pieces that actually all install.
* jbailey runs off for lunch.
<fabbione> hey keep your multicrap crack out of here :)
<fabbione> anyway dinner time
<fabbione> i might pass by tomorrow
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-13
<zul> heylo
<jbailey> Hmmm.  I need to figure out what screensaver it is that makes my X go nuts.
<zul> x locks up on you too with screensavers eh?
<jbailey> Not locks, but becomes pretty unusable for 5-6 minutes.
<jbailey> It seems to clear up if I'm patient.
<zul> some screensavers use to lock up my X :(
<zul> crud..
<zul> [4295151.702000]  acx_pci: Unknown symbol acx_check_file
* jbailey whispers 'lvm2' into lamonts ear...
<kylem> heh.
<jbailey> I want to see if the devmapper upload fixed lvm2, but I don't know how often the auto-giveback triggers.
<T-Bone> b00h
<Drako60> can anyone help me out
<zul> hmmm..
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> dilinger: ping?
<dholbach> hey
<Mithrandir> hi daniel
<dholbach> the new kernel on p.u.c/~fabbione behaves badly, at least that's what i suspect to go wrong
<dholbach> the box just 'rebooted' after 30m of usage
<dholbach> i'm talking about the k8 one
<dholbach> 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 now runs fine for 1h25m
<dholbach> the syslog unfortunately didn't give any evidence 
<dholbach> so if there's anything i can test for you...
<Mithrandir> hmm
<Mithrandir> fabbione is off today due to public holiday in .dk
<Mithrandir> (ascension day)
<dholbach> ahhhh ok
<dholbach> then i'll continue complaining tomorrow :-)
<dholbach> thanks
<Mithrandir> I haven't had the time to test the kernel yet
<Mithrandir> but I'll see if I can reproduce what you saw.
<fabbione> dholbach: you can complain as much as you want.. that kernel is not even in the archive yet....
<fabbione> + it will land in universe for a while
<fabbione> so basically.. you are d00m3e
<fabbione> so basically.. you are d00m3d
<dholbach> i just wanted to test it for you
* fabbione -> food
<fabbione> dholbach: die die die die! :P
<dholbach> i won't do you that favour that fast
<dilinger> fabbione: pong
<svenl> hi guys.
<svenl> Could you please remove the root=/dev/sda2 or whatever default command line option in the kernel some time ? 
<mjg59> On ppc?
<svenl> yep.
<mjg59> Doesn't it get overridden?
<svenl> it is supposedly a thing for prep machines, to overcome the problem with prep not having a boot loader, but breaks the installer if you don't specify any argument.
<mjg59> Shouldn't the installer be providing an argument?
<svenl> mjg59: only if you specify a none empty kernel command line argument.
<mjg59> Yes...
<svenl> mjg59: well, yaboot.conf does, but we don't need that on pegasos, so i just call it directly.
<svenl> This works fine on debian, but breaks on ubuntu.
<mjg59> I'm sorry, I don't quite understand the problem
<svenl> so please remove that bogus default command line entry.
<mjg59> How's it supposed to work if there's no root parameter?
<svenl> mjg59: i netboot the hoary ubuntu-installer.
<svenl> mjg59: it magically revert to /dev/ram.
<mjg59> svenl: Uh. Since when?
<mjg59> That's not historic behaviour
<svenl> mjg59: in debian-installer, probably since almost a year now.
<svenl> mjg59: i believe it is some d-i feature, not some kernel stuff, but i may be wrong.
<mjg59> Ah, ok, that sounds like it makes more sense
<svenl> mjg59: but the default command line root= arg breaks it, and it is not like if ubuntu supports prep, so i would just remoe it.
<zul> g'day
<zul> highmem runs fine although my usb key wouldnt mount although i was using some funky file system on it
* fabbione yawns
<fabbione> zul: on what machine did you try?
<zul> fabbione: my machine at home p4 2.4 1 GB of ram
<fabbione> *cough*
<zul> i suck?
<fabbione> you need to test that kernel with 486/586 and with different RAM combinantions
<fabbione> < 1Gb, 1 Gb and > 1Gb
<zul> okie dokie...ill test it on my laptop then
<fabbione> sure no rush
<fabbione> i plan to upload sometimes during monday
<zul> damn it...dont have that either..sigh...
<fabbione> even if sparc is totally doomed
<zul> whats wrong with sparc now?
<fabbione> nothing wrong with sparc
<fabbione> it's 12rc3 that is d00m3d on sparc
<zul> then why is it doomed?
<zul> ah..ok
<fabbione> *** Warning: "" [sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko]  undefined!
<fabbione> *** Warning: "current_thread_info_reg" [sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko]  undefined!
<fabbione> there almost a 1000 of these messages
<zul> have you talked to the gentoo sparc guys?
<fabbione> i am not sure what is wrong.. google reports almost nothing about it
<fabbione> nope...
<fabbione> i don't have any contact with them
<zul> they might have an idea..
<zul> lemme go ask
<fabbione> if goggle doesn't know.. i seriously doubt they do
<zul> meh...im asking anyways
<zul> i do have contact with them ;)
<zul> well starting monday you guys are going to see more from me...how much fun is that
<fabbione> zul: not fun.. i read your mail right now
<zul> yeah i know
<zul> but they are going to be bringing me back in june prolly 
<fabbione> i am sure you will manage just fine
<zul> i always do :)
<fabbione> that's because you still take 50USD each time you give head? :P
<zul> nah...i was thinking of a sperm bank but i even have problems with that
<zul> heh my #gentoo-sparc ops still works
<zul> there is that rootdelay= in 2.6.12 that allows booting off usb hdd looks like
<fabbione> talking of which...
<fabbione> i need to test the new AOE driver
<zul> im missing something in the acx driver me thinks
<fabbione> zul: nah.. why?
<fabbione> i did review the patches yesterday...
<zul> didnt load when i was doing and insmod on ti
<fabbione> try with the new kernel
<fabbione> the one we had before was broken
<zul> k
<fabbione> there was a bit too much in the patch
<zul> k
<fabbione> the one that "fixes" the firmware loading
<zul> meh..
<zul> the rest of the external drivers that i added insmod ran fine except i didnt have any of the hardware :)
<fabbione> you can easily see from the logs if they can load or not
<fabbione> that's how i did the fixes for the acx100 and the ppc stuff
<zul> yeah i know..
<zul> that was i was refering to
<fabbione> and that's why i am telling you that sparc is doomed
<fabbione> http://www.grawert.net/udu-gallery/img049.jpeg
<fabbione> breezy dance!
<zul> ok thats just plain scarey
<fabbione> why?
<zul> dont know...it just does
<fabbione> ahha
<zul> who is in the picture besides mako and elmo i recognziez
<fabbione> from the left
<fabbione> Kamion
<fabbione> sabdfl
<fabbione> SteveA
<fabbione> mako
<fabbione> kiko
<fabbione> elmo
<zul> cool
<fabbione> http://www.grawert.net/udu-gallery/img050.jpeg.html
<fabbione> still breezy dance
<fabbione> i aam right behind elmo
<fabbione> brb
<svenl> mjg59: the default command line root thingy even breaks initrd-tools magic root partition detection thingy :/
* zul shakes his head
<fabbione> re
<zul> so i see jbailey pics, your pic...
<zul> tseng...
<fabbione> yay
<fabbione> aoe works now :)
<zul> brb..need to go impress people here at work
<fabbione> mke2fs /dev/etherd/e9.0 
<zul> yay
<Mithrandir> fabbione: sweet
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> that + GFS = the rock
<fabbione> [4295221.052000]  aoe: 000f20355c8d e9.0 v4000 has 74236365 sectors
<zul> friggin office
<zul> meh
<zul> lala
<jbailey> ll/
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-14
<Mithrandir> fabbione: do you remember Ben's nick?
<jbailey> Which ben?
<Mithrandir> Leslie.
<Mithrandir> seems it should be benno
<Mithrandir> but he's not on now, or something
<zul> yellow
<kylem> blue
<zul> green
<kylem> new system of a down is good btw, zul.
<zul> oh hell yes
<zul> new nine inch nails not that great
<kylem> it's not bad.
<kylem> i like it better than most of the fragile.
<zul> i like the fragile better
<zul> do you have all of the new s.o.a.d?
<kylem> yessir.
<zul> ummm...gimme :)
<kylem> it's on torrentspy
<zul> hmmm..
<dilinger> i haven't listened to the new nin yet
<dilinger> stupid moving..
<kylem> dilinger, where'd you move to?
<dilinger> nyc
<kylem> ah.
<dilinger> well, i haven't actually moved
<dilinger> i've already started work
<kylem> who're you working for now?
<dilinger> just crashing at a friend's house
<dilinger> athenacr.com
<kylem> ah right, you mentioned that before.
<dilinger> i need to find someplace to live w/in the next few days
<zul> ymca? :)
<dilinger> heh
<zul> ditch?
<zul> sorry...im in a mean mood..
<kylem> heh.
<dilinger> ditches don't have internet access
<dilinger> that's important
<kylem> i have 2hours of commute a day.
<kylem> and the bus was full
<zul> not unless you have wireless
<kylem> and this really fat woman (like 2 metres circumference) got on.
<dilinger> 1 hour each way?
<kylem> and all i could think is, if she asks me to let her sit down, i'm going to say her weight is her problems, not mine.
<zul> kylem: where are you like cumberland or something?
<dilinger> heh
<kylem> zul, no.
<kylem> zul, ottawa south to merivale/amberwood.
<dilinger> some huge guy sat next to me on the subway
<dilinger> he smelled pretty bad
<dilinger> i'm sitting there reading, and he keeps inching closer to me
<dilinger> i keep inching away
<zul> kylem: heh..try by alcatel
<dilinger> he inches closer
<dilinger> my stop didn't come fast enough
<kylem> haha.
<zul> i cant stand crowded buses
<kylem> me either.
<kylem> today sucked because merivale was three times busier than normal.
<zul> especially when people start to nod off next to you
<zul> with their mouth open and they either a start to snore b drool
<kylem> haha.
<zul> that happens too much
* T-Bone is getting animeholic
<zul> heh...i thought that said anemaholi
<zul> anemaholic
* T-Bone wonders what's that
<zul> not sure :)
<T-Bone> some kind of l33t spelling? :)
* T-Bone isn't either
<T-Bone> missa french, sees you?
* zul pummels T-Bone 
<T-Bone> how sweet
<zul> you bet
<T-Bone> you're the fighty type, right? I bet you were always punching your fellows classmates in primary school
<zul> dude...in primary school...i was the one being punched
<T-Bone> no kidding?
<zul> im just passive agressive
<zul> does it show? :)
<T-Bone> i'd thought you were "Chucky, terror on the playground"
<T-Bone> ;}
<zul> no im not a doll
<T-Bone> well you are on my voodoo altar
<T-Bone> you look rather ugly there ;] 
<zul> really i have actually made it to your voodoo altar? how sweet..
<T-Bone> yeah
<T-Bone> along a couple of dead chicken, some bat blood and snake corpses
<zul> i love you too..
<T-Bone> all funny things ;)
<zul> oh wait..no i dont
<T-Bone> i know
<T-Bone> i just made you say that
<T-Bone> see how powerful my v00d00 is? 8)
<zul> if you can only see the finger im holding up
<T-Bone> i can help you stick it up your ass 8)
<zul> no i did that this morning
<T-Bone> lol
<T-Bone> what a repelling person you are :)
* T-Bone fortunes for good measure
* T-Bone wonders if he should try voodoo works on lamont too. Maybe that'd help catching him... 
<zul> bastard
<T-Bone> that's my maiden name 8)
<zul> im glad :)
<T-Bone> heh
<T-Bone> i'll change that soon ;)
<T-Bone> (you being glad, that is =] )
<kylem> 8)
<zul> wohoo...9 more minutes
<kylem> til?
* T-Bone is seing the end of the road. Cataloging 600+ GB worth of CDs/DVDs takes time
<T-Bone> til he cracks open ;)
<kylem> christ
<zul> bbl...
<T-Bone> no
<T-Bone> the name's 'chuck'
<kylem> 600GB!
<T-Bone> ;o)
<zul> someone has too much time on their hands
<T-Bone> actually it's probably closer to 700
<T-Bone> but i'll tell you once i'll be done
<kylem> god damn, man.
<T-Bone> zul: no. Someone is an anime junkie ;)
<T-Bone> kylem: heh. Makes you wonder, indeed? ;)
<kylem> is this what you use all the disk arrays ggg sends you? 8)
<T-Bone> foolishness on my side was to start cataloging *after* burning all that
<T-Bone> oh no. They wouldn't be able to hold half of that
<T-Bone> ;)
<T-Bone> actually, they could hold my music collection. But that's another story 8)
<kylem> damn.
* T-Bone bets kyle would fell over if he knew how much music /me has ;)
<kylem> well, did it all come from your cd collection?
<T-Bone> of course... 8)
<T-Bone> i hold a music store, don't you know? 8)
<kylem> i'm confused now.
<T-Bone> hehe
<T-Bone> hmmm
<T-Bone> the maths don't do
<T-Bone> all my CD collection would actually represent about 1/8th of my "lossely compressed" collection ;)
<T-Bone> now try to guess the numbers
<T-Bone> i'll pay you a beer if you find in less than 3 tries 8)
<T-Bone> (hint: i'm assuming 50MB/album)
<kylem> i don't think i want to know.
<T-Bone> lol
<T-Bone> that's one less beer for you ;)
<kylem> i'll live.
<T-Bone> i hope so!
<T-Bone> at least till OLS. Then you can do whatever you want with your life, once we'll have met ;)
<kylem> hah.
* kylem needs to set an alcohol budget this year.
<T-Bone> lol
* T-Bone contemplates doing some hacking now or going to bed.
<T-Bone> kylem: how's AD1889 going? :)
<zul> T-Bone: so are you going to OLS?
<kylem> T-Bone, too busy working
<kylem> too tired to do shit when i get home
<zul> kylem: you're right its pretty good 
<kylem> violent pornography is definitely the best tune on it
<zul> b.y.o.b is pretty good as well
<T-Bone> zul: i hope so
<T-Bone> zul: it's not decided yet
<T-Bone> mostly a budget issue
<T-Bone> i'm trying to find a sponsor, because a 1500+ US$ week isn't quite something i can afford :P
<kylem> you better find one 8)
<T-Bone> yeah i really hope so. Things didn't quite work out as first expected
<T-Bone> kylem: i've got a few things on my todo list but AD1889 is there too. I'll try to give it a shot soon. Need to look at that sucky AEC62xxx ide driver that prevent me from booting my machine, now that i've upgraded to hoary :P
<kylem> heh.
<kylem> i don't think it's a priority.
<kylem> "it works... more or less"
<T-Bone> what is a priority, anyway? 8)
<kylem> i've given it the "works for me" stamp of approval.
<kylem> until someone sends me a machine that it's broken on, it's SEP. 8)
<T-Bone> made it work in ALSA mode?\
<kylem> no.
<T-Bone> so it doesn't really work :)
<kylem> heh.
<kylem> in the eye of the beholder.
<T-Bone> hehe
* T-Bone calls it a night anyway, close to 4AM
<zul> night..
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> Mithrandir: yeah i saw him here once as benno
<dilinger> shit
<dilinger> fabio's awake
<fabbione> hey dilinger 
<dilinger> i'm up late again 
<fabbione> ehhee
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> dilinger: you said you had a sparc that i could use as buildd
<fabbione> now that ports.u.c is up we can do it :)
<dilinger> cool
<dilinger> yea, it's at my house
<dilinger> old house
<fabbione> oh ok
<dilinger> i'll be moving it as soon as i find a new home
<fabbione> when do you plan to relocate it?
<dilinger> well.. asap, since i'm kind of living w/ friends in nyc right now
<fabbione> ok, than i guess it's easier to wait that you relocate first
<dilinger> yea
<dilinger> my life's going to be hectic for the next two weeks :/
<fabbione> yeah take it easy.. we can live without the buildd...
<fabbione> but not without you
<dilinger> heh :)
<Mithrandir> hi fabio
<fabbione> hey Mith
<zul> heylo
<zul> hey you
<zul> saw your ugly mug..
<zul> can hunt you down now :)
<jbailey> Eh?
<zul> several pictures of you from udu
<jbailey> Oh dear. =)
<zul> yeah...now i can use gimp and make funny pictures out of it
<jbailey> Oh joy.
<jbailey> Maybe you can make me a hackergotchi
<jbailey> Anyone have a copy of ISO C99 handy?
<jbailey> The machine with it on it at home appears to be turned off.
<jbailey> Hmm, google says that long long is C99.
<jbailey> *sigh*
<fabbione> jbailey: more l-k-h problems?
<jbailey> fabbione: Yeah, in this case it's people wanting long long to be available in C99 mode. =)
<jbailey> It's conditionalised away with __STRICT_ANSI__ right now.
<zul> agh
<jbailey> Or rather, various long long types.
<zul> meh...im already getting users telling me to update drivers
<zul> for breezy
<jbailey> fabbione: There really haven't been that many of them.
<jbailey> fabbione: Or at least, it's less work than drow had to go through to get the first set of them done to be cleaned up for userspace.
<jbailey> fabbione: And at least this round will be coordinating between more than one distro.
<fabbione> there is still some borkage
<fabbione> util-linux shows one of them
<jbailey> Ah?  I'll take a look.
<jbailey> The lvm2 one wasn't lkh breakage.
<fabbione> yeah i recog that
<jbailey> Err..  last few util-linux uploads have all been succesful.
<fabbione> not on sparc
<jbailey> Is there any way you can get sparc failures listed on lamont's build pages?
<fabbione> jbailey: nope...
<jbailey> Sparc is losing out in this case from simple "out of sight, out of mind"
<fabbione> but you have imap access to the inbox with all the failures
<fabbione> umount.c:43: error: static declaration of 'umount2' follows non-static declaration
<fabbione>  /usr/include/sys/mount.h:115: error: previous declaration of 'umount2' was here
<jbailey> Yeah, I just need to train myself to look there.
<fabbione> if i get the time i will see if i can push the logs on people
<jbailey> Well, the imap server ought to be enough, I just need to dig out my logs for the user/pass and add it to evolution and then remember to look there when the number goes up.
<fabbione> i did send you user/pass via email
<jbailey> Right, email not irc logs.
<jbailey> I know that I got it from you, but I don't have it setup on my laptop.
<fabbione> ehehe
<jbailey> And I won't be home yet for another week or so.
<fabbione> jbailey: want me to resend the info?
<jbailey> Shouldn't need to, I can get to my home stored email.
<zul> yay bye bye warnings
<jbailey> Anyone know if 2.6.12 will have sysfs support for ieee1394?
<zul> it should ill go check
<jbailey> Tx. 2.6.10 didn't, and I had to add a workaround to udev for it.
<zul> actually i believe it 
<zul> yes it does..confirmed
<zul>  sysfs_remove_link(&dev->kobj, "irm_id");
<jbailey> Nice, thanks.
<zul> no probs
<zul> later
<lamont> fabbione: let me ponder how to get the sparc logs into buildLogs...
<jbailey> lamont: Cool, then I won't feel bad about poking for the same treatment of hppa. =)
<jbailey> lamont: Oh, and "Yar to the damned chroot" re: postfix, and smtp auth. =)
<lamont> jbailey: yeah - I have in mind a patch to move the SASL stuff into a separate daemon or something
<lamont> jbailey: that's the part where I need to come up with some reasonable and rational method for it that doesn't involve letting spam in...
* lamont must go fetch kids
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-15
<fabbione> morning
<Lathiat> does the ubuntu  kernel (2.6.10-5-686) include the alps touchpad patch?
<Lathiat> alternatively, is there a list of patches somewhere? i havent beenable to find one
<fabbione> Lathiat: no. it was broken
<fabbione> and it was breaking other stuff
<fabbione> like ps2 mouse
<fabbione> the patch list is in the source
<Lathiat> righton
<Lathiat> and it is? must have missed it
<fabbione> debian/patches/00list
<fabbione> + the version number
<fabbione> if you grab the highest num, you are ok
<Lathiat> righto
<Lathiat> thanks
<Lathiat> ahh, look at that
<Lathiat> oh look you guys fix suspend and resume on my ethernet chipset, how nice of you. :)
<Lathiat> fabbione: where can i find the source package to build this against?
<Lathiat> (the 2.6.11.91 tree)
<fabbione> Lathiat: there is no .11.91 out yet
<fabbione> there will be one around monday or max tuesday
<Lathiat> (im looking at baz tree)
<fabbione> and since it's not 100% published i don't want it to go around
<fabbione> because it might change in the last second
<Lathiat> ok, sure thing
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-08
<[g2-dapper] > Are these appropriate instructions for the proper toolchains for building the git tree ?
<[g2-dapper] > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<infinity> [g2-dapper] : apt-get install build-essential ; apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.15
<[g2-dapper] > infinity: thx
<[g2-dapper] > default config for make-kpkg ?
<[g2-dapper] > i386
<infinity> BenC: Around?
<infinity> BenC: aic94xx appears to FTBFS on sparc.
<[g2-dapper] > nite all
<bluefoxicy> yay
<bluefoxicy> new linux kernel with via fixes
* bluefoxicy trashes the source tree he had and moves to an official package
<zul> heylo
<zul> hmm...my wireless seems to be broken
<mjg59> zul: You've got an X1, right?
<zul> yeah
<mjg59> Does suspend to RAM work at the moment?
<zul> no because i didnt enable the 915resolution in the acpi scripts and im having wirless issues at the moment
<mjg59> Ok
<mjg59> We should debug that
<zul> ill let you know when i have wireless back
<mjg59> Ok
<zul> this is friggin weird i can get an ip address from my router but i cant ping anywhere
<tepsipakki> benc: ping?
<BenC> tepsipakki: pong
<tepsipakki> I'm trying to debug malone #41061
<tepsipakki> BenC: do you have any idea what broke it?
<tepsipakki> "aic7xxx fails to load" is the bug..
<alef0> tepsipakki: hi, I have an adaptec 29320 which refuses to work, supposedly because of #41061. glad to see that somebody is working on it.
<tepsipakki> first I thought it was mkinitramfs fooling around, but if the manual loading fails it's something else
<BenC> got it, checking into it now
<BenC> it should be fixed in the next kernel
<tepsipakki> -23? that's cool ;)
<alef0> i hope that the next beta livecd will include this fix :)
<BenC> no, 22.34
<BenC> it's fixed in my tree now
<tepsipakki> oh, no abi-bump needed, even better
<tepsipakki> ok, that'll do for me, thanks!
<Petaris> Hello
<Petaris> Is there a way to enable preempt through a kernel option?
<zul_> should already be eanbled by default
<Petaris> does that include the server kernel?
<zul_> i believe so i would have to check the kernel configs
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I am running an ltsp server and after installing the server kernel image X is slow and won't even show my desktop on the clients
<Petaris> ogra from #edubuntu told me to ask about the preempt
<lamont> hrm... segv in the kernel is a bad thing...
<lamont> damn udev
* lamont wonders what udevplug is doing that causes sysfs_open_file to barf
<Teo> hi all
<Teo> i reported a bug here
<Teo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/39553
<Teo> is there anything else which i can do?
<Teo> i would like to help
<Teo> i hope this bug can be fixed
<mgalvin> Teo: you might just want to make sure BenC is aware of it, he is often very busy, but he is the man to talk to about it
<Teo> thanks mgalvin!
<mgalvin> np
<Whoopie> Hi, where can I find a diff between ubuntu linux-source-2.6.15 and the vanilla kernel?
<zul_> Whoopie: our kernel is published at http://www.kernel.org/git
<Whoopie> zul_: I haven't worked with git before. how can I do a diff with it?
<zul_> there is a web interface for git http://www.kernel.org/git or you can download linux-source-2.6.15
<highvoltage> BenC: ping
<Whoopie> Hi again, what could be the specific ubuntu patch that KEY_SUSPEND is recognized by HAL? With vanilla kernel 2.6.16.12 it's not recognized.
<crimsun> Whoopie: you didn't pull the acpi updates from 17-git, then.
<Whoopie> thanks, I'll have a look.
<Whoopie> crimsun: I just thought about it. KEY_SUSPEND is not a acpi thing, it's a key scancode (it's 205). Do you really think it's related to acpi?
<Petaris> When I do a make menuconfig I get this: http://phpfi.com/115959
<crimsun> Whoopie: are they generating different keycodes under the two kernels?
<crimsun> Petaris: you wouldn't do it that way.
<Petaris> crimsun: no?
<crimsun> Petaris: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) , then edit debian/configs/$arch/foo
<Whoopie> crimsun: no, I get an acpi event for my hibernate button and the acpi script sends "acpi_fakekey $KEY_SUSPEND". So, it's always 205.
<Petaris> crimsun: ok, will try that
<Petaris> then how do I build and install it?
<crimsun> Petaris: use the debian build infrastructure, debian/rules binary (or debuild or dpkg-buildpackage or ...)
<Petaris> oh
<Petaris> that is to create a package
<crimsun> Whoopie: then it's an acpi issue that's resolved in 17-git
<Petaris> It used to be so easy to build a kernel
<crimsun> it still is.
<Petaris> how is jumping through all of those hoops easy?
<Petaris> you used to be able to grab a kernel package from kernel.org
<crimsun> you still are able.
<Petaris> do a make menuconfig
<Petaris> then make install && make modules_install
<crimsun> nothing's preventing you from taking a kernel.org kernel, installing build-essential, and compiling it.
<crimsun> (obviously configuring it prior to compiling it)
<Petaris> then why won't make menuconfig run?
<crimsun> because linux-source-2.6.15 is not pristine source
<crimsun> it's the patched source that we use 
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> all I need to do is take the i386 kernel and change two things
<crimsun> then do so :)
* Petaris bangs head on keyboard
<TheMuso> Petaris: Did you install libncurses-dev before running make menuconfig?
<crimsun> (I pointed you to the configs.)
<Petaris> TheMuso: I didn't get an ncurses error
<TheMuso> oh ok
<Petaris> I've run into that one before
<Petaris> :)
<Petaris> TheMuso: http://phpfi.com/115959
<Petaris> its looking for files where there aren't any
<Petaris> the scripts dir doesn't even exist inside the linux-source
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-09
<crimsun> Petaris: sure it does.
<crimsun> you need to remove the linux-source-2.6.15 directory and re-extract the linux-source-2.6.15 tarball
<Petaris> why?  It was a fresh extract in the first place?
<crimsun> dpkg-deb -x /home/crimsun/linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-22.33_all.deb .; usr/src/scripts/; ls gcc-version.sh
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ahh, I see what happened
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I wonder if I would want to raise my user address space size
<Petaris> there is no help for that option
<Petaris> is 1 GB sufficiant?
<Petaris> Hello mdz
<Petaris> I'm off
<Petaris> see you tomarrow
<Petaris> While compiling a kernel for my system using the linux-source package and a slightly modified i386 config file I have run into an error: http://phpfi.com/116020
<zul> heylo
<Petaris> Hello zul
<BenC> Petaris: you've slightly broken your modified config
<BenC> CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64 isn't set, which is how set_64bit gets set
<Petaris> BenC: I didn't change anything other then 64 GB mem support and amp
<BenC> amp?
<Petaris> s/amp/smp
<BenC> the -server kernel and -server-bigiron kernel has those options enabled
<BenC> what config did you modify?
<Petaris> the -server kernel brings my box to a crawl for some reason
<Petaris> I modified the 2.6.15-21-i386 config
<BenC> makes sure you set the CPU to something other than 486 too
<Petaris> oh?
<BenC> like P4 or whatever it is you are using
<Petaris> Opteron
<Petaris> but I need a 32bit system
<BenC> why not use an amd64 kernel then?
<Petaris> for ltsp compatability
<BenC> you can use an amd64 kernel with a 32-bit userspace
<Petaris> any downfalls to doing so?
<infinity> The occasional syscall that gets out of sync, but we'd like bug reports on those so we can fix them anyway.
<infinity> (In general, it should work great)
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> this is a production box
<BenC> the only ioctl's I'm aware of that aren't translated are the usblp ones
<infinity> Petaris: There you go.  Ben's the man.
<infinity> In other news, scientists wonder why you need a 32-bit userspace for "LTSP compatibility".
<Petaris> Can I switch over to the amd64 kernel without ditching my install thus far?
<BenC> yep
<infinity> An LTSP server can serve to multiple architectures.
<Petaris> infinity: thats what was recomended by ogra in #edubuntu
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Could be a limitation of the way we package LTSP to make it as friendly as possible, then.
<infinity> I'll shut up. :)
<BenC> is this an LTSP server, or client?
<Petaris> server
<Petaris> the clients are x86
<BenC> not sure why the server architecture matters then, but ok :)
<Petaris> the server is a dual opteron with 8 GB of ram
<infinity> Oh, dude, then you DEFINITELY want an amd64 kernel on there.
<BenC> yeah
<Petaris> BenC: I don't know enough about it, so I take ogra's advice
<infinity> You're just wasting the hardware otherwise.
<BenC> Petaris: hold a second....
<Petaris> ok
<BenC> Petaris: download an amd64-k8 kernel .deb
<BenC> and follow these instructions carefully...
<Petaris> where can I grab the kernel from?
<Petaris> just apt-get it?
<BenC> dpkg-deb --extract linux-image-2.6.15-22-amd64-k8_2.6.15-22.33_amd64.deb tmp
<BenC> dpkg-deb --control linux-image-2.6.15-22-amd64-k8_2.6.15-22.33_amd64.deb tmp/DEBIAN
<BenC> vi tmp/DEBIAN/control
<BenC> replace Architecture: amd64 with Architecture: i386
<BenC> save, and exist
<BenC> exit
<BenC> sudo  dpkg-deb --build tmp .
<BenC> Petaris: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<BenC> then you can do: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.15-22-amd64-k8_2.6.15-22.33_i386.deb
<infinity> BenC: Is there a valid reason we're not performing this hack and uploading it to the archive?
<Petaris> hrm
<infinity> (It wouldn't be the only package with .debs in the source... Think ia32-libs, etc)
<BenC> infinity: we thought about it, but I haven't tested it enough to know that it is "up to snuff"
<Petaris> BenC: I can't find that linux-image version
<Petaris> linux-image-2.6.15-21-amd64-generic_2.6.15-21.32_amd64.deb                  23-Apr-2006 13:08   20M  
<Petaris> [   ]  linux-image-2.6.15-21-amd64-k8_2.6.15-21.32_amd64.deb                       23-Apr-2006 13:08   20M  
<Petaris> [   ]  linux-image-2.6.15-21-amd64-server_2.6.15-21.32_amd64.deb                   23-Apr-2006 13:08   20M  
<Petaris> [   ]  linux-image-2.6.15-21-amd64-xeon_2.6.15-21.32_amd64.deb                     23-Apr-2006 13:09   19M  
<Petaris> no 22.33
<BenC> 21.32 is fine
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> grabbing it now
<BenC> infinity: oh, I didn't get a chance to do lrm, so if you have an upload, I'll just wait
<infinity> BenC: But you also didn't get a chance to do the fixed kernel, did you?
<infinity> BenC: At any rate, I'm not going to upload LRM while Flight-7 is in prep, since that will cause stuff to go out of sync (lrm-common, etc)
<Petaris> ok, doing the build
<Petaris> ok, done
<Petaris> now installing
<Mithrandir> BenC: uh, since you didn't upload last night, please hold off any kernel uploads until flight-7 is out.
<BenC> Mithrandir: no problem
<Petaris> BenC: ok, its installed
<Petaris> let me reboot into it
<BenC> good luck :)
<Petaris> I sure hope so
<Petaris> I have to have this box running and configured by the end of the day
<Petaris> :/
<Petaris> booting
<Petaris> BenC: That seems to have done the trick
<Petaris> Thanks for all the help
<BenC> cool
<BenC> glad it worked like I hoped it would :)
<Petaris> me too
<Petaris> I will just have to keep that in mind when I do updates
<BenC> you'll have to manually update your kernel on that system
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> just wrote those instructions to a file on that system
<Petaris> I know that I will forget how to do that before the next time round
<Petaris> hehe
<Petaris> now to get sound working
<Petaris> see ya later guys
<Petaris> and thanks again
<Mithrandir> BenC: 40436; should it be rejected?
<tritium> BenC: are you around?
* BenC is checking
<tritium> :)  May I ask a small favor for your next kernel build?
<tritium> Can you please check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/40009, and make sure the ipw2200 quiesce on shutdown patch gets applied?
<mjg59> tritium: It has been
<tritium> oh, super :)
<mjg59> should be in -22
<tritium> I didn't realize that.
<tritium> thanks, mjg59 
<tritium> BenC: I hear you may be pulling in patches from .16 -- any chance you'll include the patches for iMac G5 fan control?
<BenC> you heard wrong :)
<tritium> doh!
<tritium> Well, shoot, I'm out of questions ;)
<BenC> Mithrandir: at the very least, it shoudl be moved to udev
<Mithrandir> BenC: true, but it's still a policy decision.
<BenC> Mithrandir: after studying, I would say it's a reject
<BenC> we don't want to support a lot of legacy junk
<Mithrandir> BenC: please reject it, then
<zul> alright im out of here
<Petaris> BenC: Where could I find the kernel headers for that amd64-k8 kernel?
<shutdownrunner> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu under compaq deskpro 350. all the time I'm getting errors. Under dapper I don't know what the problem is "Attempted to kill init ...", but under breezy I get "Acpi : Unable to load system description database" and something about [_SB_]  not to be found. Have you got any ideas what this is? If you could suggest where I could look for a solution, I'd also be grateful.
<BenC> Mithrandir: ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-10
<zul> infinity: ping
<infinity> pong
<infinity> zul: ^^
<zul> did the sl-modem driver get into lrm?
<infinity> Not that I know of.
<zul> *sigh* ok..
<infinity> Does it build against our kernels okay?
<infinity> I can certainly still lok at adding it.
<zul> i dont think so, there is a deb in universe that doesnt work right now
<zul> heh...i had a patch for it a long time ago that might have gotten lost or something
<infinity> I vaguely recall a patch in bugzilla, but that was for 2.6.12, no?
<zul> correct
<infinity> Also, with sl-modem-daemon in multiverse, we'd need that promoted to make the LRM driver any use anyway, I suspect.
<infinity> So, that's committing to supporting code we previously weren't touching with a 20-foot pole.
<zul> i know...im doing some research about it and see if there is a 2.6.15 version
<infinity> The description for sl-modem-daemon leads me to believe that the alsa intel8x0m module should be sufficient, and I don't need the sl-modem source...
<zul> yeah
<zul> we should remove it from universe me things
<zul> thinks even
<zul> dinner..
<[g2] > Are there any other platforms than the Intel Mac mini using EFI as a BIOS ?
<Mithrandir> BenC: pong
<infinity> [g2] : Yes, all ia64 machines.
<zul> morning
<BenC> Mithrandir: can you let me know when I can upload a new kernel?
<Mithrandir> BenC: will do.  In a few hours, unless the world suddenly breaks.
<BenC> I'll keep the duct tape handy just in case :)
<Keybuk> BenC: ping (hopeful)
<BenC> Keybuk: pong
<Keybuk> so, I have an interesting set of bugs here that Compact Flash card readers don't cause usb_storage to get loaded
<Keybuk> and I found this in modules.alias:
<Keybuk> alias usb:v07C4pA000d001[0-5] dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* usb_storage
<Keybuk>                         ^^^^^
<Keybuk> :p
<BenC> what exactly does that 0-5 match cause?
<Keybuk> that's what I'm trying to find out, the modprobe documentation suggests that would only match the literal string "[0-5] " :)
<Keybuk> though I thought it used fnmatch
<Keybuk> (the other possibility right now is that udev escapes [ and ]  to just _ :p)
<Keybuk> actually, strike that udev bit
<Keybuk> quest scott% modprobe -n -v --first-time usb:v07C4pA000d0012dcFFdsc00dp00ic05isc00ip00
<Keybuk> FATAL: Module usb:v07C4pA000d0012dcFFdsc00dp00ic05isc00ip00 not found.
<Keybuk> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Keybuk> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Keybuk> Oh lordy
<Keybuk> modprobe converts the "-" to "_" when "canonicalising" the alias as a module name
<BenC> "shell-style wildcards"
<BenC> ah, yeah, it does that for like usb-storage -> usb_storage
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> it also does it to the wildcard aliases :p
<Keybuk> so that's actually seen as usb:v07C4pA000d001[0_5] dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
<infinity> So use {1..5} and you win?
<Keybuk> probably
<Keybuk> I'll just fix modprobe to not escape "-" if inside [ ... ] 
<Keybuk> [ and ]  aren't legal in a module name anyway
<Keybuk> quest obj% ./modprobe -n -v --first-time usb:v07C4pA000d0012dcFFdsc00dp00ic05isc00ip00
<Keybuk> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-21-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
<Keybuk> better
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> any other occurences of [x-y]  in there?
<Keybuk> quite a few
<Keybuk> all usb_storage and ibmcar
<Keybuk> uh, ibmcam
<BenC> infinity: btw, do you have a roomy for paris?
<BenC> I need a smoker to bunk with
<infinity> BenC: Not that I know of.  Sign us up.
<BenC> good deal
<mjg59> What's the l-r-m status?
<Keybuk> oh, neat; that bug was already fixed in the newest upstream modprobe anyway
<Keybuk> gnargh, this whole udev device enumeration thing is really annoying me now
<Keybuk> should we sort the device list, or not?
<Keybuk> oh, there's about a dozen different cases now <g>
<Keybuk> so currently we:
<Keybuk>  o recurse /sys/devices
<Keybuk>  o sort by canonical path
<Keybuk> now, the "proper" way seems to be to just read each /sys/bus/*/devices directory instead
<Keybuk> if we do that, we "lose" a bunch of intermediate nodes that represent things like "the PCI bus", "an IDE bus", etc.
<Keybuk> but those seem to be just there for the kernel's own nafarious purposes anyway, and don't actually represent any useful hardware
<Keybuk> in fact, those are all those nodes where if you write to the uevent file, NOTHING HAPPENS
<Keybuk> (remember those? :p)
<Keybuk> so it doesn't matter if we ignore them
<Keybuk> this inclines me to believe that we should instead iterate each /sys/bus/*/devices
<Keybuk> but then we have a sorting issue
<Keybuk> if we sort by canonical path, we'll still think an IDE controller on a PCI bridge comes before the internal IDE controller, beacuse we'll be sorting by it's physical path
<Keybuk> 0000:00:1f.0 > 0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0, etc.
<Keybuk> so I thought about instead just sorting by logical path
<Keybuk> which amounts to basically sorting the directory before reading from it
<Keybuk> but now there's a third way too
<Keybuk> which is "don't sort at all"
<Keybuk> and then you get the devices out of /sys in whatever order the kernel put them in there
<Keybuk> the curious thing about that is that it appears to be basically backwards
<Keybuk> on my AMD64 I see "PCI/Express devices, forwards"; "PCI devices, backwards"; "Internal PCI, backwards"
<Keybuk> when if I sort logically, I get roughly the opposite order
<Keybuk> *help*
<Keybuk> :p
<Keybuk> did you all die? :p
<mdz> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> damn
<Keybuk> mdz: so, what do you think?
<mdz> relying on the order the kernel put them there seems wrong
<mdz> if sorting gives us something vaguely like bus order, that would be logical
<Keybuk> yeah, my inclination is that sorting by logical bus id is the right solution
<Keybuk> I suspect the only answer we'll ever get from kernel or upstream is "don't rely on any kind of order"
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<zul> wohoo..
<BenC> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> BenC: yo.. did you notice that the airport extreme in the PB can't do more than 11Mb in performance even if associated at 36M?
<fabbione> and i also get a gazzillions duplicate pkts when pinging an host
<BenC> yeah, it's a known bug
<mjg59> fabbione: Yes, the driver is still mildly b0rked
<mjg59> That's why we default to 11M
<fabbione> both from/to
<BenC> I've never been able to do more than 11
<fabbione> i can associate at 36M max
<BenC> and I also get the dup pings
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> so it's all known stuff..
<fabbione> perfect
<BenC> I can get 24M decently, but I keep it at 11M
<fabbione> then i won't bother you anymore
<BenC> :)
<fabbione> well performance are still 11Mb
<fabbione> no matter at what speed you associate
<mjg59> BenC: Any idea when we get new l-r-m?
<fabbione> thanks guys
* fabbione heads offline
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-11
<mjg59> Excellent
<mjg59> ipw3945 works
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> so you can actually bring it up and everything, without manual config?
<mjg59> benmat: Yup
<mjg59> Oops
<mjg59> ^>BenC
<[g2] > mjg59 is that on the macmini ?
<crimsun> [g2] : newer thinkpads
<[g2] > ah.
<[g2] > there's an a/b/g in the macmini (Intel) I'm sure it's a ipw something
<mjg59> Mm? No, the mini is an Atheros
<infinity> BenC: When do I geta linux-source that builds on sparc?
<BenC> infinity: as soon as Mith says "upload"
<fabbione> BenC: you should go free
<fabbione> flight 7 is out
<BenC> ok
<BenC> I'll get things uploaded today
<blue_ant> I'm planning to move from Sarge to Ubuntu-Server on the machines of my cluster... It seems to me that default kernel of Breezy for servers does not have support for more than 4 GB of ram... will dapper have?
<fabbione> yes
<makx> crazy it
<blue_ant> awesome! this is another reason for me to switch! GRAZIE!
<fabbione> prego
<zul_> do do do..
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-12
<danimo> heya
<danimo> who is the right one to talk about a laptop-lid problem? Whenever I close the lid the display backlight (at least) won't come up again. I tried to disable DPMS but that didn't help
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-22.34 uploaded (The last kernel you'll ever need....just kidding....but not really) | If you have ANYTHING you want in dapper kernel, message BenC here, or email me directly bcollins@ubuntu.com (malone is kind of noisy right now so I might miss things on there)
<infinity> New kernel, yay!
<infinity> BenC: Thanks, dude.
<BenC> you doing lrm?
<infinity> Not at 1:30am, I'm not, but I'll do it first thing in the morning when I see that linux-source has built everywhere.
<infinity> (I have some pending bugfixes and patches, so unless this is "OMG, so urgent it can't wait 8 hours", may as well just do the ABI bump tomorrow morning)
<infinity> And we need to sit down and discuss LRM in Paris, I think, so I can mostly hand it off to you.
<infinity> Should be easy enough if I have you cornered in a room. :)
<BenC> yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<infinity> Then you'll have 4 whole source packages (l-s, l-r-m, l-m, and kernel-package), and I'll be down to several dozen MINUS ONE.  Seems fair. :)
<infinity> (For the record, I'd fight if anyone tried to give you more anyway... It's obvious we need at least one full-time kernel dude, and you've been doing great)
<doko> btw, the kernel still hangs with fglrx on amd64 and a Radeon X800 when leaving X (even when leaving the session)
<doko> with newest lrm
<BenC> what kernel do you have?
<doko> amd64-k8
<BenC> version :)
<BenC> it wouldn't happen to be using via for drm, would it?
<doko> 2.6.15-21-amd64-k8
<doko> 2.6.15-21.32
<BenC> there was a fix for 64-bit (especially amd64) in via-drm in -22
<BenC> not sure if it's relevant, but who knows
<doko> hmm, it's an nforce chipset, not via
<infinity> Could well be.  fglrx does use the native linux dri/drm layers (unlike nvidia-glx, which just uses its own, so it doesn't have to deal with kernel interfaces changing)
<infinity> Oh, but if it's nForce, then nevermind.
<infinity> doko: When I get the new LRM up tomorrow, you can test, but I don't have high hopes.
<infinity> fglrx and I have had some pretty rough arguments even on i386, where it's supposedly tested a fair bit more.
<infinity> doko: Your problems might go away if you just disable DRI, though.
<infinity> (Assuming you don't actually need it)
<infinity> Anyhow, I need to go sleep so I can work in the morning.
<doko> I'll try it
<infinity> Ciao.
<BenC> later
<BenC> hmm, X does not like this 600Mhz iMac I got
<BenC> system is really slow when it's in graphics mode
<BenC> I can't see why it's any different than the aty128 G4 that I have though
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-13
<trym> why is there no HIGHMEM config vars in the AMD64 kernels ?
<mjg59> trym: Because AMD64 can access much more memory natively?
<trym> ah sweet :)
<trym> but the thing is.. I have 4GB of ram
<mjg59> That should be fine without HIGHMEM on amd64
<trym> should AMD64 and the kernel be able to use that much without any special config etc?
<mjg59> Yes
<trym> oh ok.. then it might be a bios problem
<mjg59> Because it's not limited to 32 bits of addressable memory
<trym> bios reports 4GB as installed and 2,4GB as usable, due to memory hole not being enabled
<trym> and linux reports the exact same amount as the bios reports as "usable" (~2,4GB)
<trym> but I recall having troubles after enabling memory hole though.. ill try again
<mjg59> Ok, that's a BIOS issue
<trym> nice to know for sure
<trym> one last thing though..
<trym> after enabling the hardware memory hole.. I cant boot the kernel
<trym> or that is.. it fails mounting the file systems
<mjg59> Hm. That's interesting.
<mjg59> Can you file a bug with the last few messages it prints?
<trym> well I doubt the last lines are interesting.. but the ill note down the ones that probably are interesting
<trym> where should I post it?
<mjg59> http://launchpad.net
<mjg59> Click on bugs, "file a bug on a package" and then choose linuex-source-2.6.15
<mjg59> Anyway.
* mjg59 goes to bed
<trym> oh ok.. thanks for the help :)
<trym> just one last thing
<trym> the problem seems to be that it gets a buffer I/O error on the HD devices
<trym> Booting the kernel.
<trym> [   128.276012]  Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 89xxxx
<infinity> I love it when I waste an hour bootstrapping a system to hunt a bug that isn't there.
<trym> hehe
<trym> I can imagine
<infinity> And then 8 tries to type my GPG passphrase.  I WIN!
<trym> you need a drink
<infinity> I think I'm going to go find some lunch instead of frustrating myself further.
<trym> or a joint
<trym> whichever you prefer
<Mithrandir> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/31527 has a patch you might want to pull in which fixes DRI on 9250s.
<Petaris> BenC: ping
<Petaris> Can anyone point me to the amd64-k8 kernel headers?
<Keybuk> Petaris: linux-headers-amd64-generic
<Keybuk> #uh
<Keybuk> linux-headers-amd64-k8
<Keybuk> :p
<Petaris> Keybuk: Thanks, I just found them too  ;)
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I can't get vmplayer installed
<Petaris> This is what I get: http://phpfi.com/116719
<Keybuk> infinity: did you get that initramfs stuff done yet?
<infinity> Keybuk: Almost.  Finishing it up had to take a backseat to the doc team's getting completely stalled on SVN breaking.
<infinity> Keybuk: So, it's likely a tomorrow thang.
<BenC> infintity: new lrm up yet?
<mjg59> BenC: Yes
<infinity> BenC: And new -meta and new d-i, yes.
<zul> where did fabbione bugger off to?
<BenC> sweet, thanks
<BenC> fabbione is sick I think
<zul> ah
<BenC> infinity: don't you have a G3 mac?
<BenC> mjg59: any ideas on Mark's rf_kill issues?
<BenC> I thought we had a thinkpad driver for this
<mjg59> BenC: Pretty sure he's just got the hardware switch switched off...
<cjb> is rf_kill == 2?  That would mean the hardware switch is on.
<BenC> cjb: it is
<mjg59> It was just the hardware switch
<cjb> One day, I'll work out how to turn off the hardware switch on my laptop.
<infinity> BenC: Yes, I have a G3.
<infinity> BenC: I'm also asleep, so this is clearly not me.
<[g2] > BenC is this channel logged anywhere ?
<BenC> iinfinity: when you wake up, could you see about booting it with dapper?
<BenC> [g2] : Yeah, in my home directory under .xchat2 :)
<[g2] > heh
<[g2] > anyplace else ?
<BenC> not that I know of
<[g2] > BenC would you like to have the logs available ?
<[g2] > other than from your ~/.xchat/xchatlogs dir :-)
<BenC> sure
<[g2] > Ok. I'm logging some other channels as I'm doing some other things
<[g2] > right now I've got a perl script that rolls the log daily
<[g2] > I just need to run a little pretty printer to format it
<[g2] > but in the meantime the raw stuff with date and timestamps are there
<[g2] > as long as you can tolerate EST
<[g2] > I've got my own web site, so I'll just set it up there in the next couple of days. Ok ?
<BenC> great, thanks
<[g2] > hey np
* [g2]  talking to myself
<[g2] > Ok now lets try typing something
<[g2] > BenC did you get my pm ?
<BenC> g2: yeah
<crimsun> [g2] : / BenC: this channel has been logged since November 1, 2005: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<crimsun> [g2] : nearly all the Ubuntu channels here are logged by ubuntulog.
<[g2] > crimsun cool
<[g2] > that's why I asked first :-)
<[g2] > I'm logging other channels that are non-ubuntu, but I'm planning on working on Dapper on the macmini so I'll be following 6.06 more closely
<BenC> crimsun: ah, ok
* lamont ponders anew git and how to do a binary search for the bug that killed hppa
<lamont> er, ia64
<lamont> on the bright side, now that I'm running dapper, installing git-core is easier... or do I want that version?
<desrt> when did CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE get turned off?
<desrt> BenC; i am messaging you here :)
<lamont> desrt: I bet it was when they created the server kernels
<desrt> k.  i need it :)
<lamont> desrt: install a server kernel?
<desrt> powerpc64
<lamont> BenC: git-core in dapper gives you the transition mess... do we really want that?
<desrt> BenC; i've now emailed you.
<BenC> lamont: what transistion mess?
<lamont> apt-get install git-core, alternatives gets set to git.transition, which tells you that things are changing...  then runs an old version of git (gitfm, maybe?), which bitches about options  and dies (given the command on KernelGitGuide)
* lamont works on 40286, to see when we broke (and how) ia64
<BenC> lamont: not sure what the issue is, but I know my current git-core installs work fine (from dapper)
<lamont> it's possible that I had an old git-core installed
<lamont> ah, I have the 'git' package installed too
<lamont> and that delivers git.transition, which is the problem child
<desrt> BenC; is there a reason why the huge pages were dropped?
<[g2-dapper] > anyone seeing this ?
<[g2-dapper] >   CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/airo.o
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c:94:2: warning: #warning MIC support requires Crypto API
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c: In function flashcard:
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c:7458: warning: implicit declaration of function flashpchar
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c: At top level:
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-14
<[g2-dapper] > well actually this:
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c:7538: error: static declaration of flashpchar follows non-static declaration
<[g2-dapper] > drivers/net/wireless/airo.c:7458: error: previous implicit declaration of flashpchar was here
<[g2-dapper] > make[3] : *** [drivers/net/wireless/airo.o]  Error 1
<crimsun> with current git?
<[g2-dapper] > yeah
* crimsun pulls
<[g2-dapper] > I'm all up-to-date on the 6.06 and git pull
<crimsun> yeah, that's unfortunate.
<[g2-dapper] > isn't there a sha1sum for the whole tree somewhere ?
<[g2-dapper] > and one just types make from kernel dir right ?
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r), then you debuild binary after pruning debian/config/
<[g2-dapper] > crimsun: I'm off to a meeting bbl thx
<[g2-dapper] > I'd like to get the right recipie and I'll update the wiki
<[g2-dapper] > cheers
<BenC> desrt: none that I can recall
<desrt> BenC; can you toss it back in for the next release, please?
<desrt> huge pages and the hugetlbfs support to go with...
<BenC> desrt: I'll build it and test to make sure it runs on my G5
<desrt> awesome.  thanks.
<infinity> BenC: It's running sid right now, and can't boot from CD (It's OldWorld), so I can't test a LiveCD on it..
<infinity> BenC: How far into said kernel do you need it to boot?  I could boot the intstaller from BootX, I guess.
<infinity> (If I put a head on it)
<zul> heylo
<BenC> infinity: I'm interested in if it has the same really slow X problems mine does
<zul> fabbione+BenC: are you guys going to be at the tech board meeting today?
<BenC> zul: I should be
<zul> nifty
<infinity> BenC: Is yours a rage128?
<infinity> BenC: If so, then I can try to test later, but it'll mean doing a hacked-up install at some point.
<BenC> yeah, it is r128
<BenC> it's slow to the point of being unusable
<BenC> even trying to switch back to a console takes about 3 minutes
<BenC> console is perfectly fine though
<infinity> Harsh.
<infinity> Kay, I'll poke it between now and the weekend, if that's fast enough for you.
<infinity> I can't guarantee "EEK, RIGHT NOW", since the machine is a pain to fiddle with, and I have a pretty nasty TODO list.
<BenC> no hurry
<infinity> You and I may be the only G3 users anyway. :)
<infinity> Is yours a Beige G3 (like mine), or Blue?
<infinity> Also, if it's something sketchily CPU-specific, I may not catch it, since I'm running an upgraded 1GHz 750GX, not the original 233MHz whatever-the-heck-it-was that it shipped with.
<infinity> But I'd assume it's chipset/bus or video card, not CPU.
<BenC> It's like smoke
<BenC> it's a 600Mhz with slot load, and aiport capable
<BenC> infinity: BTW, would you happen to have an airport adapter for an iMac laying around?
<infinity> Nope.  I never touched the candy-coloured hardware.
<infinity> (Nothing newer than the Beige G3 here)
<BenC> from what I've read the adapter used to come with most airport cards when you bought it, but I've thrown away all the stuff that came with the two cards I bought for the G4's a few years ago
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> zul: at what time is it?
<fabbione> BenC: i am preparing a couple of bug fixes for you
<BenC> ok
<crimsun> fabbione: 20:00 UTC
<fabbione> unlikely...
<fabbione> BenC: done, can you please pull from me?
<fabbione> it's 3 one liners in the cluster suite
<mjg59> BenC: Can you pull the patch from http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/5/9/11 ?
<BenC> mjg59: I dunno...I'm kind of bored with this whole patching thing...was thinking about just deleting any files that have bugs :)
<BenC> I'll get it in today
<fabbione> ROFL
<fabbione> BenC: when do you  plan to open the kernel for edgy? (at least in git)
<BenC> fabbione: Hopefully aftet the next kernel upload I'll start doing the merge to latest git
<BenC> create an ubuntu-edgy tree
<BenC> I really should have done ubuntu-dapper instead of ubuntu-2.6, but oh well
<fabbione> BenC: cool thanks
<crimsun> BenC: ok, for the most part the sound/* portions can be dropped, then
<fabbione> BenC: i think you could just push an ubuntu-dapper-2.6 from this tree
<fabbione> BenC: to maintain stable and use ubuntu-2.6 for development
<BenC> crimsun: Hopefully git-pull will not barf too much on the sound tree when I do all that :)
<BenC> fabbione: that might be wise too
<fabbione> BenC: i think it's easier that way
<fabbione> imho
<crimsun> BenC: (it probably will due to the xxx_t typedefs having disappeared)
<BenC> yeah, that will likely get ugly
<fabbione> BenC: it's probably easier if you ask davem for his "suck" script
<fabbione> BenC: get .17 git and resuck all the changes from our tree into iot
<fabbione> it
<fabbione> instead of sucking from upstream
<fabbione> that should reduce the noise a lot
<BenC> mjg59: done
<mjg59> BenC: Ta
<BenC> fabbione: I think that will be just as ugly
<fabbione> BenC: i don't think so
<fabbione> specially for all taht stuff that's already upstream
<BenC> you have no idea the layers of crap over crap I've done to some portions of code :)
<BenC> patch + fix crap + fix crap + fix crap
<fabbione> hmmm
<BenC> then there's the whole ieee80211 stuff that is going to be morbid
<BenC> probably just ditch most of what I have for pristine upstream code there
<fabbione> i am NOT sure i want to know
* fabbione run away singing LALALALA
<BenC> good thing is that _most_ of the patches to stock code are already upstream, bad part is some of it had to be munged because of slight differences
<BenC> so it most cases, I'll just revert to stock code
<crimsun> that's the preferred resolution for sound/* at least
<BenC> crimsun: have you seen https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34831 ?
<crimsun> BenC: yes.
<crimsun> I've been tracking that, and it's horribly complicated.
<crimsun> apparently it has nothing to do with synth and everything to do with rtc?
<crimsun> since I now have two test cases where, using snd_intel8x0 without snd_seq loaded or timidity running, invoking rosegarden4 will _not_ freeze the machine at all
<crimsun> (speaking of which, I need to push out a couple patches)
<BenC> ok, I'll leave it in your capable hands :)
<crimsun> it's a really nasty bug, since even upstream is vulnerable
<purpleidea> hey BenC or others had a little kernel question as per the ubuntu kernel. perhaps it's just me, but the second cpu (CPU1) on a dual core 2.00ghz doesn't "throttle" while the 1st one does. the 2nd either stays at 2.00ghz or 1.00ghz. is this a bug?
<BenC> purpleidea: I believe that's already in the bug tracker, check launchpad.net/malone for it (against linux-source-2.6.15)
<purpleidea> BenC: i'm not 100% pro with finding these things but here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs and sorting by package name of linux-source-2.6.15 i don't see anything related.
<purpleidea> wait still looking./...
<purpleidea> there is 31291 if thats what you mean
<BenC> Nah, there is one more specific
<BenC> and if I remember correctly, the issue is not that it is actually at that rate, just that it isn't being reported correctly
<purpleidea> any ideas where the bug is? ... i'm not awesome with mykernel yet, but i've been learning... any idea how i can help figure this out?
<BenC> If I knew for sure, it'd be fixed :)
<purpleidea> yeah naturally :) okay what i mean is, maybe fewer people have the appropriate hardware, so if there's something useful  i can do, what might it be? ps: any idea what the appropriate bug # is /
<infinity> Wasn't the "dual-core CPUs don't frequency scale" bug a powernowd bug, which was fixed with the last upload?
<infinity> Or is there ALSO a kernel bug? :)
<zul> there is no bugs...*jedi mind trick*
<infinity> There's also no grammar.
<zul> exactly
<zul> really i havent checked about the dual-core stuff
<Keybuk> infinity: I wonder whether there are hard-cores which let you scale each core separately :p
<mjg59> Powernowd bug, yes
<Keybuk> and if not, what would happen if you wrote different values to each /sys/.../cpuN attribute
<Keybuk> given they appear as two CPUs in Linux
<mjg59> Keybuk: What do you mean by "hard-cores"?
<mjg59> Intel's stuff lets you independently scale cores
<Keybuk> mjg59: "Solo" is clearly soft core :)  "Dual" is clearly hard core :)
<Keybuk> Duo, even
<zul> heh
<mjg59> Hence the bug...
<mjg59> Not sure about the Turions
<Keybuk> what about the AMDs?
<mjg59> I don't have an X2
<Keybuk> this thing doesn't have any attributes in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu{0,1} except "online"
<Keybuk> I have an X2 if you want to fiddle
<mjg59> Anyway. I'm going to catch a few minutes sleep before TB
<infinity> Keybuk: Does udev actually autoload them at all?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> autoloads both
<infinity> Keybuk: On my machine, if I install nvidia-glx-legacy, the right thing happens (I get the legacy module loaded when X loads)... If the right thing didn't happen, the module and X driver would mismatch.
<infinity> Keybuk: And on a system with a recent adapter, both modules support the adapter.
<zul> BenC: ping..meeting
<Keybuk> quest scott% modprobe -n -v pci:v000010DEd00000090sv000010DEsd00000090bc03sc00i00
<Keybuk> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidiafb
<Keybuk> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-amd64-k8/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko
<Keybuk> is what I get
<Keybuk> uh
<Keybuk> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-amd64-k8/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Keybuk> :)
<Keybuk> so it tries to load nvidiafb, nvidia_legacy AND nvidia
<infinity> And one of them stays loaded?
<Keybuk> yes
<infinity> That's.. Bizarre.
<infinity> How on earth does this actually appear to work, then? :)
<Keybuk> I don't know
<Keybuk> how does it work? :p
<infinity> Hell if I know, I just know it does.
<Keybuk> actually, it may not work
<Keybuk> we may just be lucky
<infinity> But I'd never noticed the modules being loaded on boot at all ANYWAY, only when nvidia-glx calls "modprobe nvidia" on initialisation.
<mdz> infinity: loaded when X loads?
<mdz> rather than during coldplugging?
<infinity> mdz: Yes, that's when it's meant to  be loaded (and IME, is when it happens)
<Keybuk> no reason why they wouldn't be loaded on boot
<Keybuk> infinity: you have an nvidia?
<infinity> Hence why I'm confused about the udev case, since I'd not seen it ever actually loading anything here.
<infinity> Keybuk: In my girlfriend's machine.  I test both drivers on it when I do any LRM stuff.
<mdz> infinity: what's your take on how we should best reduce memory usage due to lrm on the live CD?
<mdz> it would be nice to be able to ditch it, or parts of it, after a certain point
<infinity> Delete the bits not loaded in S99freeupspace?
<Keybuk> why wouldn't you expect it to get loaded?
<Keybuk> it's in modules.alias
<infinity> Keybuk: Yes, so I would expect it to get loaded.  It just never seemed to actually do so, so I never thought to ask "why".
<Keybuk> quest scott% sudo udevplug /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0/0000:01:00.0
<Keybuk> May  9 21:05:14 quest udevd-event[14696] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe -Q pci:v000010DEd00000090sv000010DEsd00000350bc03sc00i00'
<infinity> Keybuk: However, it may be perfectly sane for me to stop the modalias entirely so it definitely doesn't get loaded until X loads.
<Keybuk> quest scott% /sbin/modprobe --first-time -n -v pci:v000010DEd00000090sv000010DEsd00000350bc03sc00i00
<Keybuk> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidiafb
<Keybuk> WARNING: Module nvidia already in kernel.
<Keybuk> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-amd64-k8/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko
<infinity> s/stop/strip/
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> etc.
<Keybuk> maybe you tested this before lrm happened before udev? :p
<infinity> I tested it not that long ago, IIRC.  But I can test again when I attack some other odd LRM bugs later in the week.
<infinity> Worst case scenario, it's now goofy, and I should just remove the modalias, since the X driver loads the kernel driver ANYWAY, which is perfectly sane to me.
* Keybuk tests it every time he boots <g>
<Keybuk> seeing as my graphics card still isn't supported by the free driver
<infinity> mdz: Once X has loaded, you should be able to unlink any of fglrx/nvidia/nvidia_legacy that doesn't have a refcount (once we've worked out what's up with this goofiness)
<mdz> infinity: do you have an early-and-often initramfs-tools to upload?
<infinity> mdz: Of course, that prevents the user from switching drivers and restarting GDM (which I've done on the livecd)
<Keybuk> UEVENT[1147189650.067289]  add@/module/nvidia
<Keybuk> ACTION=add
<Keybuk> DEVPATH=/module/nvidia
<Keybuk> SUBSYSTEM=module
<Keybuk> SEQNUM=2413
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> definitely loaded by udev
<infinity> mdz: I'm halfway through some intrusive breakage, so no, but tomorrow (my tomorrow, meaning in a few hours, cause I should be asleep), yeah.
<mdz> infinity: we should be able to unlink them even if they are loaded; unloading and reloading them on the live CD is a fairly odd corner case
<mdz> infinity: intrusive breakage?
<infinity> mdz: Oh, just the minkernel stuff.  Not horribly intrusive, just needs changing in more than one spot before it doesn't break itself.
<infinity> mdz: Basically, I'll upload today with everything fixed except the ENOSPACE issue, then tackle that one in a second upload.
<infinity> (Since that one requires more fiddling to make sure it's right, and I'd like the other bugfixes tested while I'm working on it)
<infinity> mdz: As for the LRM unlinking thing, if I remove the modalias from nvidia* (which seems sane), it will be in the same boat as fglrx (which has no modalias and is only loaded from X)
<infinity> mdz: So, any user wanting fglrx or nvidia on the livecd would generally "apt-get install whatever", reconfigure X, then reload X.  If the modules are no longer there, they lose.
<infinity> Anyhow, I need to run off to the girlfriend who woke up at 6am and realised my insomniac butt wasn't in bed and started panicking. :/
<infinity> We'll pick this up in a couple of hours, if you're still lurking.
<mdz> infinity: I'm more worried about the 'needing' case than the 'wanting'
<infinity> The "needing" case is a bit tougher, since they won't get X loading at all, then.  Not sure we have any contingency plan for that.
<infinity> mdz: I'll ping back in ~2 hours to continue this.
<mdz> infinity: ok, tech board calls anyway
<mdz> BenC: ping
<makx> blaeh
* makx sits in front off an kaputt klibc
<makx> stupid breezy with the klibc that confuses ext3 with minix
<Keybuk> hmm?
<BenC> mdz: pong
<purpleidea> Keybuk: back to the core issue, on my "duo" 2.00ghz, it seems that cpu0 scales from 50% --> 100% depending on what is needed. but the cpu1 either stays permanently at 100% or sometimes for no particular reason it switches to 50% and gets stuck there
<mjg59> purpleidea: powernowd bug, should be fixed
<purpleidea> mjg59: and both will scale then.. ?
<mjg59> purpleidea: Yes
<purpleidea> mjg59: any idea what the bug# is or something?
<mjg59> purpleidea: It's been uploaded
<purpleidea> mjg59: cool, nice to know... so if it's still happening by _____? (when) i should make another bug report?
<zul> yeehaw
<BenC> let me know when everyone is here and ready
<mdz> I'm here and ready
<zul> heylo
<mdz> pinged sfllaw
<BenC> I'll go ahead and paste what I have
<BenC> Issue: Lots and lots of kernel bugs. Even initial response to the bugs is extrememly time consuming. Most do not have all the initial information needed. A great many others are either not bugs, or require a great deal of knowledge in order to debug them. There are only a small number of people who know what information to request, and and even smaller number than actually can take it to the final steps of fixing it (if no fix is available
<BenC> ackported patch).
<BenC> Suggested solution: Tiered bugs. All bugs would be processed from the bottom up. Incoming bugs would appear as tier-X. Once the bug has been confirmed and contains all needed information, it would be pushed to tier-Y. From there, the kernel team would attempt to find an existing solution, or determine if a solution is possible. If this is the case, the bug is either fixed immediately (if possible), or pushed to tier-Z. From there the core 
<BenC> s would attempt to actually fix the problem from homegrown fixes, or defer the bug to the next release.
<BenC> Reasoning: I use a lot of time perusing bugs at their initial stages. My time would be better spent if I knew that the bugs I was reading were 1) Ready to be debugged, and 2) Pertinent to our current release cycle.
<mdz> my impression is that the current kernel team is focused on development, and don't have bandwidth to keep up with the bug volume on top of that. we need more people to help respond to bugs and participate in the triage effort
<Keybuk> I assume one part would also be finding git commits (gimmits? :p) that match the problem?
<BenC> mdz: mostly correct, yes
<mdz> BenC: Simon is here to help with the first stage of your proposed solution, but on a distribution-wide scale
<mdz> I think it would be beneficial to organize an effort specifically focused on the kernel's bug queue
<BenC> is there a way to integrate with him so that I can get someone to do most of the "test latest" and "send foo, bar, blah"
<BenC> ?
<zul> ill help where I can as well but there is alot of stale bugs as well I find.
<mdz> BenC: I suggested that, and you two scheduled a meeting to talk about it, as I recall
<mdz> did that happen?
<BenC> the other big problem is that I had finally gotten bugzilla kernel bugs to a point where everything was in the correct state, but when we switched to malone, the learning curve, and the intense development on the kernel let things slide terribly to the way they were before
<BenC> mdz: I think we missed eached other twice
<BenC> I'll get on that asap
<BenC> finishing last statement: Most of the kernel bugs are not in the correct state (severity, target, status)
<mdz> BenC: please give him a call today; you guys should have no trouble connecting given your time zones (I'm jealous!)
<BenC> hehe
<mdz> BenC: I agree; in particular there are a huge fraction which need to go from unconfirmed->needinfo with a question
<BenC> sfllaw is the correct nick?
<mdz> yes
<BenC> right
<mdz> the trouble is, we can't effectively tell which bugs are pertinent to the release until they've been through an initial round of triage
<zul> sorry got disconnected
<mdz> perhaps it would help to formulate an advanced search in Malone which targets these bugs, and send a call for help to -devel-announce with the URL
<mdz> it can go a long way to provide a clear and measurable target
<mdz> "we need to shrink this list here"
<BenC> right
<mdz> I think we talked about a short wiki writeup for how to handle kernel bugs; do we have that?
<BenC> good thing is, I've wound down kernel devel right now, so next week I am ready to just triage the bug list
<zul> basically its send this infomration if you have this problem
<BenC> yes, we have that
<mdz> great, that can be included in the announcement too
<BenC> it's a list of the "always send this info" type stuff
<zul> what would be good for edgy is have something like kgdb or something like that
<BenC> dholbach did the page up
<BenC> zul: honestly, I haven't come across too many bugs that would benefit from that without me being able to reproduce it
<mdz> BenC: that's good, but a) I don't think you have a chance of getting through that list alone in the time we have, and 2) your time may be better spent working on the bugs which turn out to be serious once they're confirmed
<lifeless> it would be great if the bug filing page for the kernel linked in that wiki page
<mdz> so we need to parallelize regardless
<BenC> nor do we have a great deal of people capable of using it who experience the bugs
<BenC> yeah, is there a way to force a message when filing a bug on a certain source/package in malone?
<lifeless> BenC: I'm filing a bug on this
<mdz> not to my knowledge, but it'd make a good wishlist
<BenC> "Hey stupid, dmesg would be nice"
<lifeless> we'll need a spec for this, but I'll start with a wishlist bug :0
<zul> also a printk at the end of the oops as well ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-07
<benanzo> does the 2.6.20-15-generic include support for EFI on Apple MacBook Core Duo?
<BenC> benanzo: yes
<benanzo> If I might as a quick question, when I apt-get install elilo, it pulls down efibootmgr as well.  However, when I try to run it it asks for module efivars to be loaded, which doesn't exist in my kernel.  Is there another way to interact with the EFI boot settings?
<benanzo> I've been involved in some speculation in the apple-intel forum at ubuntuforums.org about whether it's feasible to get 32-bit Ubuntu to boot in a pure EFI/GPT environment with ELILO or GRUB2.  Not using GRUB or LILO to boot off the MBR.  There seems to be a large conception that ELILO is for ia64 kernels only.
<BenC> the efi support in the kernel is mainly meant for supporting efi partitions
<BenC> I'm, regretfully, not knowledgeable about how to install ubuntu on mactel
<benanzo> that's fine, were getting it installed and running fine using emulated bios in efi and utilizing the gpt's mbr entry for grub.  I was just curious if the 32-bit kernel was able to interact with the EFI appropriately in order to use something like ELILO to boot it.  I'll keep my eye out.
<BenC> you wont be using elilo
<benanzo> is there another bootloader that can handle it?
<BenC> what's wrong with grub?
<benanzo> I was under the impression that GRUB2 was where the EFI support was, but it's not nearly stable.
<crimsun> BenC: sorry to interrupt, but in doing a test-compile locally for SUBDIRS=sound (ubuntu-feisty.git), are there additional steps beyond the `make O=/tmp/build ..' ones that I should be using?  I noticed in recent test-compiles that EXTRAVERSION isn't being set properly, and I don't remember having to set the top-level Makefile to have it match, say, -15-generic.
<BenC> crimsun: if you're building our of source tree, then yes, EXTRAVERSION= needs to be set to match the local kernel
<crimsun> BenC: ok, and I need run bzImage once, correct?
<BenC> right
<crimsun> thanks.
<zul> damn firewall
<zul> so what was the outcome of the virtualization bof, I was stuck behind a nasty firewall
<\sh> anyone knows, why dapper-proposed/restricted is empty?
<Keybuk> #0  0x00002b5759cf2910 in sigprocmask () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Keybuk> #1  0x0000000000402d71 in segv_handler (signum=<value optimized out>)
<Keybuk>     at main.c:336
<Keybuk> #2  0x00002b5759cf2510 in killpg () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Keybuk> #3  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> any clues?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-08
<abogani> How can clean my copy of the gutsy git tree? It is full of duplicated files : for example config.server~HEAD and config.server~2ffa04704a605023b30bf8cb136d238180ba89ae. Files that i never touch! :-( Someone git wizard can help me?
<crimsun> abogani: do you have anything outstanding in a branch?
<crimsun> abogani: if not, just forcibly fetch a non-fast-forward head.
<crimsun> abogani: assuming the last commits noted here (http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-gutsy.git;a=summary ) include your patches, you can update, or repull
<abogani> Ok, I re-cloned tree :-(
<abogani> crimsun: Thanks anyway :-)
<pmjdebruijn> hi, does Ubuntu support the PA-Semi PWRficient processors/motherboards?
<mjg59> Are they shipping yet?
<mjg59> In any case, patches for some amount of support in Linux only started appearing last month
<mjg59> So the likely answer is no
<pmjdebruijn> aha
<pmjdebruijn> okay so that was to be expected
<pmjdebruijn> but is there a chance that Gibbon will support it? or the release after that?
<mjg59> It's certainly possible
<mjg59> But it'll probably depend on hardware availability
<pmjdebruijn> their processors seem really sweet
<pmjdebruijn> I might even consider them over x86
<maswan> pmjdebruijn: well, hint to them that perhaps they should talk to ubuntu developers about shipping a few devel kits or similar over?
<pmjdebruijn> that's thought :)
<zul> evil https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/87262
<dade_> is the current feisty kernel a tickless kernel ?
<\sh> dade_, I would say: no...gutsy will have those little shinyness
<dade_> will ? 
<dade_> http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=709 here it says that gusty kernel already has
<dade_> this feature
<mjg59> No, we're not backporting tickless support for feisty
<dade_> okk
<zul_> mjg59: oh come on...it would be fun 
<zdzichuBG> dyntics really give up to 40 minutes more battery life?
<JanC> zdzichuBG: I guess the exact number of extra minutes will depend on your hardware...
<zdzichuBG> do you now about what hardware was BenC talking?
<Nafallo> probably his :-P
* zdzichuBG envious
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-09
<super-6-1> hello
<super-6-1> can anyone help with wireless network for linux?
<crimsun> for development?
<super-6-1> umm
<super-6-1> no really
<super-6-1> my wireless doesent work after 5 or so hours after installed
<super-6-1> any reason why?
<crimsun> this belongs in #ubuntu
<super-6-1> iv tryed there
<crimsun> please tell more about the hardware config there.
<super-6-1> no one can help
<super-6-1> iv told them everythibg
<super-6-1> thing
<crimsun> I haven't seen it  (I've been addressing alsa support)
<super-6-1> Okey ~ 
<super-6-1> its a netgear
<super-6-1> does linux support it
<crimsun> as I stated previously, please migrate to #ubuntu  (I'm there; just address me)
<super-6-1> Okey ~ 
<super-6-1> whats ur addresse?
<crimsun> I have the same "address" as you see here.
<super-6-1> never mind crimsun i think i got one groupe for me
<super-6-1> if thay dont work ill see you thee
<defendguin> what are the reasons that /dev/video0 would not get created?
<defendguin> nevermind
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
(zdzichuBG/#ubuntu-kernel) can I safely install and user gutsy kernel on feisty?
<baget> I have problem porting USB Kernel module from 2.4 to 2.6
<baget> can someone help me?
<baget> anyone?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-10
<mjg59> crimsun: MBP + gutsy = unhappy sound (again)
<mjg59> I need poke inappropriate controls in order to get any audio
<crimsun> I don't think Ben pulled sound/ from ubuntu-feisty.git ... or did he?
<mjg59> Quite possibly not
<crimsun> right, http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-gutsy.git;a=blob;f=sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c;h=c94291bc53677c36c62c0109bd0537cee79b40cb;hb=HEAD is a pristine pull from upstream
<mjg59> Ok
<crimsun> I don't have ready access ATM, but does http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-feisty.git;a=blobdiff;f=sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c;h=fe30725b05addb04c57b17f244ef1e5a8fe56248;hp=a57ee89818ff8c0beb7058726bae938ad57891b6;hb=d8e15fac5c00981c044fb8c3397949c921108f13;hpb=e813cfe016a57c0155660f7c247b479bbeb9c8d8 still apply against gutsy source?
<mjg59> I don't have a gutsy kernel tree yet
<crimsun> apologies for the atrocious URLs
<mjg59> Should really rectify that
<kevev> hello all
<kevev> I have an ALSA issue with my ATI SB450 HD audio. I had a dev working with me but I cant remember his name. We were trying to compile a module that will work.
<kevev> Alot of Users are having trouble getting sound out of the ATI chipset.
<kevev> Can someone help me?
<crimsun> try http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/feisty-azx-sb450/
<kevev> hey crimsum!
<crimsun> (from this patch:  http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/azx_codecs/0003-UBUNTU-sound-pci-hda-Forcibly-set-the-maximum-number-of-codecs-hda_intel.c.txt )
<kevev> you helped me the other night.
<kevev> are these new? I tried the ones you compiled for me. they did not work.
<crimsun> yes, I just compiled it last night
<crimsun> it->them
<crimsun> it resolved someone else's issue
<kevev> hmmm...OK I will try again.
<crimsun> please also add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto"  to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<crimsun> you can accomplish that with:
<mjg59> crimsun: Are you able to get a plain-text version of that file?
<crimsun> echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<mjg59> gitweb doesn't seem keen on doing it for me
<kevev> k
<crimsun> right, gitweb spat me a seemingly blank page
<mjg59> Oh, got it
<mjg59> If I go to the commitdiff and then hit raw, it works
<crimsun> ah
<kevev> crimsun: hey, Im a goof. I wacked the alsa-base-fix and alsa-base files the other day. What package restores them?
<crimsun> kevev: that patch was ACKed one week ago by the Ubuntu maintainer of the feisty kernel
<crimsun> kevev: (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-May/001421.html)
<crimsun> kevev: alsa-base
<crimsun> kevev: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base
<mjg59> crimsun: Which module does patch_sigmatel end up in? snd-hda-something?
<kevev> gotcha. thought I tried that already. trying again.
<crimsun> mjg59: snd-hda-codec
<mjg59> crimsun: Ah, ABI has all changed. Looks like I'll need to do a full build.
<kevev> crimsun: I gotta remove the files before reinstall, right?
<crimsun> kevev: no need
<kevev> crimsun: files not replaced :(
<mjg59> crimsun: Patch still applies though, so looks like a good start
<crimsun> mjg59: ok
<crimsun> kevev: why do you need to replace it/them?
<crimsun> kevev: also, let's migrate to #ubuntu, because this a known-fixed support issue and not a development one.
<kevev> crimsun: dont know. they had info in them before I wacked them.
<kevev> crimsun: is there a less crowded channel. Hard to keep up in there.
<crimsun> open a query with me
<kevev> errr....?
<crimsun> /msg crimsun oh no
<crimsun> oh, you're not identified
<crimsun> ok, just join #alsa, then
<kevev> doh
<kevev> ok
<tepsipakki> howdy, could upstream git commit 6ce7dc940701cf3fde3c6e826a696b333092cbb1 make it in feisty?
<tepsipakki> uh
<tepsipakki> nevermind, that was for .21
<mrec> did anyone test ubuntu amd64 with qemu/kvm?
<mrec> ubuntu doesn't boot since kvm-13
<mrec> I just did some tests on amd64 and intel with svm, ubuntu desktop (amd64 version) doesn't boot with any intel vmx version
<mrec> seems like it boots with kvm-13 and amd64/svm
<ivoks> yes, it doesn't
<ivoks> installation doesn't boot, installed ubuntu does
<ivoks> you can install it with qemu and then run in with kvm
<mrec> is it already known what's wrong?
<mrec> I see it does boot with kvm-12
<mrec> but it doesn't seem to use svm 
<ivoks> kvm doesn't like boot graphic
<ivoks> i'm not sure where's the bug, but i'm not kernel developer
<mrec> it hangs earlier already
<mrec> ok, because it boots with kvm-12
<ivoks> it hangs at displaying isolinux graphic
<ivoks> splash.rle
<mrec> it hangs at displaying the isolinux text even before it's able to display the image
<ivoks> trust me, image is problem
<ivoks> remove it from isolinux and it will boot
<ivoks> that's what i did - created my own installer just for kvm
<mrec> the only problem I had it didn't get displayed but I was able to boot with ubuntu edgy amd64
<mrec> the intel/vmx version crashed all the time
<mrec> do you use an intel or amd?
<ivoks> intel
<mrec> did it crash with the boot image?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> as i said
<ivoks> remove the image or boot with qemu
<mrec> ok the behaviour is different with amd
<mrec> I have an AMD here
<mrec> ivoks: did it work accelerated when you removed the boot logo?
<ivoks> yes
<mrec> seems like it's a bios issue here
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-11
<tepsipakki> * build/config: Disable orinoco_pci in favor of hostap_pci
<tepsipakki> rock!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-2.7 | Latest news: -rt and -xen kernels removed, failures in patch
<abogani> zul: May i disturb you?
<zul> abogani: sure
<flukebox_> hi
<flukebox_> anybody here ?
<flukebox_> ;-)
<ivoks> it's UDS time
<ivoks> all devs are on summit
<zul> heh not all :)
<ivoks> :)
<flukebox_> :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-12
<Fegemo> hi dudes. I need help building the functionality of saving/restoring a process in ubuntu... can sby help?
<Fegemo> is there a way to freeze and save a process in a file, and then be able to restore it later?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-13
<defendguin> i'm trying to compile a new module to test out some device support that was added in the gspca driver version in demsg should be 1.00.19-rc2 when i modprobe the driver instead it says 1.00.12 i can only guess that the module that came with the kernel originally is being used instead of this updated version
<defendguin> how can i fix that?
<johanbr> defendguin: Use insmod with the full path to your version of the kernel module.
<defendguin> i'm not familiar with insmod
<defendguin> whats the difference between it and modprobe?
<defendguin> hmmm  that worked
<defendguin> johanbr: now how do i set it so that it always loads that module instead of loading the old one?
<johanbr> The easiest way is probably to copy the new version of the module over the old one.
<defendguin> just the gspca.ko file?
<johanbr> yes
<defendguin> sweet that worked
<defendguin> johanbr: thanks 
<johanbr> You're welcome.
<defendguin> johanbr:  i don't suppose you know a good program for recording video from a camera?  the one i like best kino only uses DV camera with a firewire connection 
<johanbr> I've never done any video recording, sorry.
<crimsun> defendguin: modprobe handles dependencies.
<defendguin> ahh
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix> how can I see a list of flavours for AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=<?>  ?
<Edulix> it's a core 2 duo btw
<elmarco> hi, is there a git tree for linux-restricted-modules?
<johanbr> I don't think so. git seems like overkill for a package like that.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-05
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> I have one question about squashfs/lzma - is lzma enabled in final hardy kernel ?
<mantiena> I mean - could I use lzma compression when compressing filesystem.squashfs
<alex_joni> mantiena: the customize wiki page specifically says to use -nolzma
<alex_joni> that said, I'm not sure if lzma is enabled or not in the kernel
<alex_joni> mantiena: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177634
<alex_joni> mantiena: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-March/002201.html
<alex_joni> I guess that means lzma is not available
<mantiena> alex_joni: I've noticed -nolzma in customization wiki, but there was no info why don't use lzma :)
<mantiena> alex_joni: thanks for info
<BenC> rtg: any chance you have updated configs for non x86 arch's for > 2.6.24?
<rtg> BenC: you mean for Intrepid? I don't think I finished the configs until after I dumped all the non x86 arches.
<BenC> rtg: Ah, np then
<BenC> Trying to finish up this linux-ports package
<rtg> BenC: there might be some from really early in the Intrepid tree.
<rtg> BenC: thinking about reviewing all of the SRUs today, then rebasing Intrepid to -rc1
<qense> did your forget to package the new kernel modules for virtualbox or is it still in the planning?
<qense> it's not very good for business users who depend on virtualbox that suddenly it isn't supported anymore by the newest kernel and they have to compile the module all by theirselves
<blueyed> qense: you are using hardy-proposed then, not? I'm in the process of building/updating it..
<qense> oh :P
<qense> my bad
<qense> yes, I'm using ti
<qense> I'd like to help Ubuntu with testing this before it's released :)
<qense> now I understand
<qense> when will it be ready?
<blueyed> qense: in a few hours.
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> btw, have you heard about the request form lenovo, HP, dell and some others at the linux dev summit?
<qense> they've strongly asked their component manufacturors to create better/good (open-source) linux drivers to be included in the kernel
<blueyed> no?
<qense> so I hope we'll notice that in the next kernel release :)
<BenC> qense: We've seen some promising results from that
<BenC> intrepid should have interesting drivers because of it
<qense> yeah, I'm really looking forward to it
<qense> the reason why I wanted to use virtualbox was too test interpid already
<BenC> be hard core and test it on real hardware :)
<qense> maybe I'll isntall it over my windows installation ;)
<qense> when will catlyst 8.4 be included in Ubuntu btw?
<SEJeff> BenC, Do you think Intrepid will *actually* see anything because of that? Seems like to me it would be Intrepid+(1|2) will see the results
<qense> I think we'll see a tiny bit of it in 2.6.26
<SEJeff> step 1 vendors hire oss developers and/or release docs, step 2 drivers are written, step 3 drivers are tested, step 4 distros ship them
<qense> well, I'm looking forward to 9.04 ;)
<qense> and 9.10
<qense> and all other Ubuntu releases
<SEJeff> qense, I dont think we'll see anything that hasn't been already been happening behind the scenes with Greg Kh's linux driver program
<qense> I know
<SEJeff> Linux always evolves. Look at Warty vs Hardy. It is amazing
<qense> yes
<qense> linux is one of the greates software projects in the world
<BenC> rtg: why did you upload the kernel to hardy-proposed?
<BenC> rtg: SEJeff I know for a fact intrepid will see some benefit of that
<BenC> s/rtg/SEJeff/
<BenC> SEJeff: Dell et al announcing that was way after they actually started doing it
<SEJeff> BenC, Alright, you have better contacts than I (Canonical). Thats great news
<SEJeff> I see announcements as fluff. Only the code and contributions matter
<BenC> That announcement was more than fluff
<SEJeff> Well then it is seriously good news
<BenC> We've had ODM's contacting us directly as a result of pressure from OEM's like Dell
<BenC> some of them have even been put on a timeline for getting open source drivers out, by the OEM (note, I can't say any names at all)
<SEJeff> Of course, NDAs both ways. That is fantastic though and means a lot for open source
<SEJeff> BenC, Any luck in SRUs for new hardware support? Doubtful, but is it a possibility?
<BenC> SEJeff: Only for Hardy, and only in line with out first point release (which is in about 3 months)
<SEJeff> Thats great news for OSS as a whole
<rtg> 406-443-5357
<rtg> BenC: ^^
<mantiena> doko: hi
<PeP`> Hello, I have a litle question about a kernel message that makes me wonder... "message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0" ... why this redhat occurrency?
<johanbr> PeP`: I think that's actually from network-manager. It's just a dbus name used by n-m, probably since it was originally coded by a RH guy. 
<PeP`> uhu... thank you johanbr
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-06
<pwnguin> is there a reason bug #137686 isn't marked fix released?
<elmargol> Hibernation almost works here. It terminates everything and copies the ram to the sawp. The only problem is the laptop (dell inspiron 9400) does not power off. I have to hold the power key in order to do this. Resuming works perfect!
<elmargol> Is there a way to fix this?
<abogani> tjaalton: Hi Timo! Are you around?
<laga> elmargol: have you seen the freedesktop.org page about power management?
<tjaalton> abogani: hey, seems that I am ;)
<abogani> tjaalton: Sorry to bother you about lrm... :-)
<abogani> Is there a chance to have nvidia closed drivers updated to 173.08 (actually marked by Nvidia as Beta) in 8.04.1 ?
<tjaalton> abogani: doubtful, but there should be a stable version soonish
<tjaalton> that version has some pretty severe bugs
<abogani> :-(
<laga> elmargol: http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<tjaalton> abogani: phoronix had something about it, let me check
<tjaalton> abogani: ok here it is: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjQzMA
<tjaalton> 2D slowdowns
<abogani> gosh!
<tjaalton> hm, I really should update the lrm for intrepid
<mjg59> laga: That's not usefully relevant in this case
<laga> mjg59: it was worth a try. :)
<abogani> tjaalton: Some -rt users report problem with nvidia stable version and GLX that stop to works! :-(
<tjaalton> abogani: yep..
<alex_joni> hi abogani
<abogani> alex_joni: Hi Alexandru
<alex_joni> abogani: I talked to BenC about pushing -rtai stuff to ubuntu
<alex_joni> and I don't think it's important enough (enough users) that it's worth the effort
<abogani> alex_joni: Is it your opinion or the BenC one?
<alex_joni> abogani: well.. I'm not sure if I can support it once it's pushed into ubuntu
<alex_joni> (building/testing on each new release, etc)
<abogani> I understand well your doubts.
<alex_joni> abogani: anyways, I have a repo for the -rtai stuff
<alex_joni> so if you're interested, feel free to use it
<abogani> Thanks! It is very good news! 
<abogani> URI?
<alex_joni> abogani: http://www.linuxcnc.org/hardy/
<abogani> Great!
<SEJeff> alex_joni, Do you use rtai for robotics? How does the latency compare to a mainline kernel if you don't mind my asking?
<alex_joni> SEJeff: we get about 10-20 usec latency on rtai
<SEJeff> alex_joni, As opposed to?
<alex_joni> the -rt is still quite away from that afaik
<SEJeff> Yeah I've used Xenomai, but it is more about pretty code than low latency
<alex_joni> Xenomai shouldn't be much worse than rtai
<alex_joni> but it depends on the skin you use
<abogani> ~10 times more
<alex_joni> abogani: you mean -rt .. right?
<abogani> Yes. In any case with CPU Isolating (or called CPU Shielding) you can achieve very similar performance.
<SEJeff> alex_joni, Well which personality do you suggest for best case low latency
<alex_joni> SEJeff: I didn't try xenomai enough to say
<alex_joni> but the best latency I've ever seen was with RTAI on a SMP intel system
<abogani> I always use POSIX skin.
<alex_joni> with isolcpus, and RTAI only on one core
<alex_joni> on one system it had something around 4-5 usec latency
<SEJeff> alex_joni, latency for network or applications? Intel nics with e1000 have the lowest latency on the market
<alex_joni> SEJeff: I'm only talking about realtime apps
<elmargol> laga, thx for the link
<SEJeff> alex_joni, Ah, I work at a stock trading company as a Linux guy. Lots of -rt interest
<alex_joni> SEJeff: for that, -rt might be better
<SEJeff> alex_joni, -rt is higher latency, but more deterministic than the normal kernel
<SEJeff> One of the reasons for the rtai / xenomai split is because rtai only cares about the lowest latency. It would be huge to have easier to use rtai kernels
<alex_joni> SEJeff: might be a bit OT for #ubuntu-kernel.. shall we move to another channel?
<SEJeff> alex_joni, Sure where?
<alex_joni> #rt-and-stuff :)
<xhaker> can someone help me with -server ?
<xhaker> i can't get it to boot on a pentium M
<xhaker> found a bug filed already
<xhaker> bug #222253
<xhaker> but there doesn't seem to be much attention
<xhaker> rtg: ^
<xhaker> subscribed ubuntu-kernel-server
<xhaker> subscribed ubuntu-kernel-team also, u-k-s doesn't seem to be used for bugs :)
<rtg> xhaker: does the -generic kernel boot?
<rtg> I can't tell from the LP report what is being attempted, -server or -generic.
<xhaker> rtg: it's server.. whatever ubuntu-server-i386.iso installs
<rtg> xhaker: do you have one of the VIA C3 procs?
<xhaker> and yes, -generic worked
<xhaker> rtg: pentium M
<rtg> xhaker: ah, thats what I wanted.
<xhaker> it seems specific to -server
<rtg> xhaker: the big diff might be PAE. I'll be back in a bit....
<xhaker> rtg: ok
<tjaalton> rtg: I'll do a bugfix lrm for hardy-proposed first, then try to get it to build against intrepid. is that ok?
<tjaalton> (sorting out the libwfb mess & authatieventsd.sh)
<rtg> tjaalton: thats fine. I'm not in a big hurry for Intrepid LRM since I'm kind of buried under SRUs at the moment.
<tjaalton> rtg: heh, same here
<xhaker> rtg: CONFIG_X86_PAE=y on -server only
<rtg> xhaker: yes
<xhaker> is there any boot option to disable it so i can see if it boots?
<rtg> xhaker: no, its a feature of the page table that is hardwired into the mm.
<rtg> xhaker: what is it about the -server kernel that is attractive for the VIA C3 cpu?
<xhaker> rtg: people are using the server ISO to setup their home servers.. mine runs pentium M but people buy via c3 cpus for the low Wattage
<xhaker> what other way to setup a lean and mean home server than to install ubuntu-server flavour?
<rtg> xhaker: you can get the same result using the alternate install and choose 'command line only'. It uses the desktop kernel, but does not install X/
<xhaker> maybe true, but not what a user would expect
<xhaker> even and admin
<rtg> xhaker: it seems to me to be a matter of RTFM. In any event, the PAE setting for the kernel isn't going to change.
<xhaker> rtg: allow me to disagree.. as a user setting up a x86 home server, the server ISO and server kernel seem to be the right choice
<JanC> maybe there should be a "home server" edition  ;)
<xhaker> which cpus boot -server and which cpus don't? should the server ISO install -generic for those cpus? should there be a -server-pae kernel flavor?
<xhaker> JanC: ^
<rtg> xhaker: looks guys, this is open source. you are free to develop your own flavour. I've got enough on my plate managing the flavours we do support.
<xhaker> rtg: hey man, i agree it's hard to support everything.
<xhaker> rtg: but please direct me then to a document that explains what hardware does -server support
<soren> xhaker: You have to accept that it's rather ironic that people expect the same kernel images for the *really* big servers, and the tiny, tiny media boxes or whatever.
<soren> ...and then -generic for anything in between.
<soren> That's hardly sensible.
<xhaker> soren: i completely agree with you. that's not what i'm saying. i'm not a debian-installed guy, but couldn't it install -generic for the machines that won't even boot after install?
<xhaker> soren: that would fix it.
<rtg> xhaker: I'm not sure if there is a doc that describes the HW requirements of the -server flavour. However, it is codified in the kernel config, so you could certainly examine that.
<xhaker> s/installed/installer
<soren> xhaker: Probably, yeah.
<xhaker> rtg: the features page states the -servel kernel is PAE enabled. so yeah, people that know their hardware is not compatible will stay away
<rtg> soren: it seems like this issue has come up before for folks attempting to run the lice CD on a 486 CPU.
<rtg> s/lice/live/
 * soren eeks
<xhaker> in the wiki ServerFaq page
<xhaker> Do I have to choose the kernel for my system on my own?
<xhaker> The installer is capable of recognizing your cpu and install the "best" kernel for it. 
<xhaker> help.ubuntu.com rather
<rtg> xhaker: is the page about dapper server? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<xhaker> was linked from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/documentation
<xhaker> the system requirement https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#system-requirements
<rtg> xhaker: I don't see anything in there that allows you to choose a kernel.
<xhaker> rtg: what?
<rtg> xhaker: " The installer is capable of recognizing your cpu and install the "best" kernel for it." Isn't that what you were looking for?
<xhaker> After seeing that on the dapper ServerFaq, i was searching for something to contradict that on the Hardy documentation
<xhaker> did not find any
<rtg> xhaker: that looks like a feature that has been removed (at least on the server install). I haven't played with the i386 alternate install, but it closely resembles the Debian installer so the feature may still be there.
<xhaker> it's just that i've just wasted 500mb+ of bandwidth, time: downloading, burning, installing. And now i have a non working system. And might have to download the alternate i386 install
<xhaker> rtg: does the -server iso ship other images other than -server and -virtual?
<rtg> xhaker: not to my knowledge, but I'm not an expert on the installer stuff.
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151942 marked invalid, not reassigned
<xhaker> wikipedia to the rescue: PAE is provided by Intel Pentium Pro and above CPUs (including all later Pentium-series processors except the 400 MHz bus versions of the Pentium M), as well as by some compatible processors such as Athlon and later models from AMD.
<xhaker> i was affraid celerons would be bit by this too, but it seems they're not
<xhaker> let me go try install generic on my server then
<xhaker> :D
<smb> Hi all, this would be the time of the kernel-team irc meeting, sort of... But currently most of us somhow busy. So maybe just a reminder to put stuff that should be thought of for intrepid onto the wiki.
<amitk_> link to wiki for listing UDS topics: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UDS/May2008
<smb> Otherwise, are there any questions?
<smb> Anyways, we hang around here, in any case. So, back to work it is. ;-)
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<laga> noelferreira: don't repeat yourself like that, it won't help :)
<laga> try reporting your bug in laucnhad
<laga> and talk to people in #ubuntu-bugs maybe
<laga> if nobody answers in here
<noelferreira> thanks
<psufan> hi we are running ubuntu-server 6.06 lts on some blades hosting vm's and I need to patch against the 2.6.15 nfs crash and burn bug
<psufan> what are the standard steps to get the source with buntu's existing config options
<psufan> is it still the old patch --verbose < file.patch thing and 
<alex_joni> psufan: apt-get source linux-image-generic
<psufan> how do I compile etc so I can put the image on the other 9 blades
<alex_joni> then look in debian/ for ubuntu patches
<alex_joni> and put your patch there
<psufan> no way just to get the ubuntu sources
<alex_joni> the config is also there
<psufan> with the existing .config
<alex_joni> maybe apt-get install linux-source-'uname -r'
<psufan> hmm
<psufan> yeah that might be it
<psufan> question
<psufan> if this http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<psufan> is the right way to do it
<psufan> how do I ensure it's what is in the existig 2.6.15-57 package
<psufan> I wish you guys would have just patched this in 6.06
<psufan> :/
<psufan> err sorry 6.10
<psufan> what is this git stuff
<rtg> psufan: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<psufan> yeah yeah I saw the standard party line "blah blah we don't blah"
<psufan> oh my bad
<psufan> not the same thing this time :)
<noelferreira> thanks
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<psufan> wow this is confusing as hell and I remeber hacking a 1.1.x kernel to run on 1.6 meg of ram
<psufan> ugh all I want to do is apply a nfs fix to the existing 2.6.15-51 source
<rtg> psufan: your can do it in 3 easy steps: get the source first using 'git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-dapper.git  ubuntu-dapper'
<rtg> install the build tools 'sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel devscripts fakeroot libncurses5-dev'
<rtg> do the build: 'cd ubuntu-dapper; debuild -b'
<psufan> oh shit
<psufan> looks like when that pxe boot vm that setup a automated install of ubuntu 6 it screw some stuff up
<psufan> apt-get is getting stuff from dapper when it's edgy
<psufan> ugh
<psufan> nm
<psufan> we are using 6.06lts sevrer
<psufan> damn you people and you stupid names
<psufan> just give me freaking version 1 etc
<pwnguin> psufan: you can always try debian stable. that never changes on ya ;)
<psufan> na it's set in stone now I can't change it
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<noelferreira> my keyboard keys sometimes get stuck and other times don't work. Anyone knows about this huge bug : http://pastebin.com/m78e61aa4
<blueyed> Can somebody please look at bug 217504, which has a simple fix.
<blueyed> ?
<blueyed> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-07
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/224561 seems to indicate that my DVD drive is called hda but apparently there is hdX naming anymore in Hardy
<lesshaste> ogra from #ubuntu-bugs asked me to confirm that this is indeed the problem
<abogani> Arghhhh! Why nvidia kernel driver required manual depmod -a to work (after today Hardy update)?????
<lesshaste> abogani: :)
<abogani> lesshaste: :-?
<tjaalton> abogani: there were no updates related to that..
<abogani> It isn't first time...
<tjaalton> but it's not the updates that causes it
<abogani> I suspect that lum break something module.dep related...
<tjaalton> do you use hardy-proposed?
<abogani> Yeah
<tjaalton> there are plenty of bugs against lrm about people needing to reinstall the driver every time etc
<tjaalton> but too scary for me to debug ;)
<abogani> tjaalton: Ahhhh ok! Are those bugs related only on lrm or on lum also?
<abogani> tjaalton: Thanks! :-)
<tjaalton> abogani: no idea, people at least assume it's X which broke their setup
<abogani> tjaalton: Thank you very much! :-)
<tjaalton> abogani: feel free to find the culprit ;)
<abogani> :-)
<tseliot> *cough* DKMS *cough* :-P
 * tseliot exits DKMS zealot mode
<tjaalton> I don't think DKMS would help here
<tjaalton> since the modules are there
<tjaalton> they just aren't getting loaded or something like that
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: I was kidding ;) . It's weird that they are not loaded. It never happened here
<tjaalton> for me neither
<tseliot> tjaalton: BTW I think we should have a look at all the warnings which dpkg-shlibdeps shoots when the lrm are built
<tseliot> we can do it in Intrepid
<tjaalton> tseliot: those should be harmless
<tjaalton> but yes
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: yes, I know but I would like to see why it complains when I have the time
<qense> What's the purpose of the new 'envy' kernels?
<JanC> envy kernels?
<qense> there are kernle packages with envy in their name
<qense> and nvidia drivers with envy in their name, ati drivers too
<laga> you've probably installed envy-ng
<laga> i can't see envy kernels here
<qense> I didn't installed envy-ng as far as I know
<qense> but I do have hardy-proposed enabled
<qense> ah
<qense> there are ati or nvidia drivers with envy in thier name
<qense> is it going to be used by default in intrepid?
<tseliot> ﻿qense: those are the drivers which I can update without touching the default lrm
<qense> and that's better?
<tseliot> just different
<laga> i didn't know that NEW stuff was supposed to go through proposed. nice
<tseliot> they use DKMS
<qense> and DKMS can load modules dynamically whil the kernel is running?
<tseliot> it auto-installs the modules if the kernel doesn't have one. It can do it at boot or when the package is installed
<foka> Hi!  Has anyone run into a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD with rtl8169_init_one causing a kernel Oops and then failing to boot?  :-)
<rtg> foka: as a matter of fact, we were just working on that. see http://people.ubuntu.com/~tspindler/r8169/
<foka> rtg, Very cool!  Thanks!  (And packaged by Torsten too!  Nice!  We've met in Beijing.  :-))
<rtg> I'll likely include it as an SRU upload, but the Live CD won't get reissued until 8.04.1.
<foka> rtg, Is this the solution for the problem that caused the bug?   http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/17/298
<rtg> foka: I don't know. I haven't looked at Torsten's patch. The other r8169 bug I've been following crashes in PCI probe code, so it may be related.
<foka> rtg, Yes, I finally managed to get 8.04 installed by disabling the on-board LAN in the BIOS.  :-)
<foka> rtg, One more thing that I'd like to ask: Is it normal (while still in initrd) that dmesg shows logs with missing numbers?  
<foka> rtg, What I mean is this:  [    0.000] Linux version 2.6.2-1-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 1 1:2:4 UTC 20 (Ubuntu 2.6.2-1.3-generic)
<rtg> foka: thats essentially what the guy in Taiwan ended up doing, though he used language that made me think he clipped leads to the part.
<rtg> foka: are you on an Atom based board? My taiwan guy had exactly the same issue.
<rtg> foka: I had a hell of a time deciphering his stack trace 'cause random characters were missing.
<foka> rtg, No, not an Atom AFAIK, but a desktop motherboard with 945 chipset.
<rtg> foka: straight video though? not serial console?
<foka> rtg, I could read the full text if I press "Shift-PageUp".
<rtg> foka: so its in the display RAM, but isn't getting rendered at speed.
<foka> rtg, But to save typing, I did a "dmesg > dmesg.txt" and then copied it to a USB stick (by manually modprobing sd_mod and usb-storage first)
<foka> rtg, It is that "dmesg.txt" which is missing numbers all over the place.
<rtg> foka: how about once its booted? do the consoles work ok?
<foka> rtg, You're referring the Ubuntu report reported by a Dell engineer, right?  :-)
<rtg> foka: yeah, its a dell box.
<foka> rtg, Well you see, I couldn't get it to boot further because it some how messed up the SATA driver.
<rtg> which is exactly where Torsten ended up. 
<foka> rtg, With the LAN disabled, however, I could get into GNOME and all, and once there, dmesg is not missing anything.
<rtg> maybe the problem clears up after we fix the r8169 crash.
<foka> rtg, Yes, I hope so too.  It is weird because it appears that only "every second numbers" are missing.
<rtg> well, who knows what the side effects of memory corruption are. I'll produce a PPA kernel later (maybe tonight0 with this fix.
<foka> rtg, This may not be the exact rule:  Whenever there are two of [0-9] in a row, the second digit gets dropped out.
<foka> rtg, Nice!  Thank you very much!  :-)
<ivoks> ummm...
<ivoks> why don't we just apply this?
<ivoks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8736376/linux-source-2.6.15_nfsv4client.patch
<ivoks> it's sitting on LP for 9 months, solves a serious issue that's confirmed by multiple people
<ivoks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/58170
<rtg> BenC is the dapper dude.
<BenC> rtg: Thanks, you're pretty dapper yourself
<alex_joni> heh
<foka> rtg, I just looked at Torsten's package (very briefly), and I saw that he did applied  "[PATCH] NET: r8169: fix oops in r8169_get_mac_version" (http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/17/298)
<rtg> ho ho ho
<foka> rtg, Looks like that's the cause.
<BenC> foka: Ah, right, that's the crash TeTeT is seeing
<ivoks> BenC: :) ok, so how about it? :)
<rtg> foka: yep - I've come to the same conclusion. I'm preparing an SRU inclusion request.
<foka> rtg, While googling randomly, I saw another patch: http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg60658.html  , I wonder if it may come in handy too?  :-)
<BenC> ivoks: We sure can, but that bug is triggering some memories...does it cause a regression in another area?
<ivoks> BenC: it's part of 2.6.17, if i'm not mistaken...
<ivoks> i don't know about regressions
<BenC> ivoks: does it apply cleanly to our 2.6.15 tree?
<rtg> foka: one thing at a time. In order for it to satisfy SRU policy, it has to be reproducible, testable, yada, yada.
<BenC> I think it may have huge rejects because of some CVE's we also fixed
<foka> BenC, Yes, we experienced the same bug on a desktop motherboard here too.
<ivoks> well, this patch was against our tree
<ivoks> BenC: i can check, of course...
<BenC> foka: I believe I already told TeTeT about that bug, I tracked it down, and it was triggered because the 8169 mac is unknown (but that's not the bug)
<BenC> foka: Any chance we can get correct info for that mac in addition to the fix?
<foka> rtg, True.
<foka> BenC, Unfortunately, we have returned the motherboard, but I'll ask my colleague to borrow it again tomorrow.
<BenC> foka: thanks
<foka> BenC, Should I create a bug report on Launchpad?  (I see that there is already https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/223656 , but it is a "private" bug?  I finally got sneaky and managed to get a Google cache of it... :-p)
<rtg> foka: oh, you bad boy :)
<BenC> foka: Really?!
<BenC> I wonder if it was public for a bit, or if there's some other bug that let google do that
<foka> rtg, Not any more, now Google cannot find the cache.  :-D
<rtg> foka: yeah - he marked it private.
<foka> rtg, But it was the only relevant result when I searched "rtl8169_init_one ubuntu" or "rtl8169_init_one 8.04" or something like that.
<foka> rtg, I don't know how Google got through either.  Maybe it got the cache before he marked it private?  Or Google got a special account or something like that?
<rtg> foka: I'll see if I can get him to open it up. there isn't anything particularly proprietary. In fact, his help came from a public source (i.e. you).
<ivoks> BenC: it fits in dapper git as a hand in a glow
<BenC> ivoks: I hope you mean glove
<ivoks> right :)
<foka> rtg, Or should I just start a new bug report?  :-D
<rtg> foka: no, gimme a bit. any new one would just get marked as a duplicate. 
<foka> rtg, Gotcha.  :-)  That nicely justifies my procrastination.  :-)
 * foka has never filed a bug report on Launchpad before.  :-)
<rtg> foka: yeah, all that paper work, such a pain in the ass. you ought to do a bunch of SRUs. very tedious.
 * foka goes read up about SRUs
<foka> rtg, I got a dmesg.txt (with missing numbers here).  Would you like a copy?  (Or should I just wait until the bug becomes public and attach it to the bug report then?)
<rtg> foka: some light reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rtg> foka: as for the dmesg output, its garbled because of memory corruption.
<foka> rtg, Yes, I'm on that page.  :-)
<rtg> if it continues after the r8169 fix, then we'll have to figure out why.
<foka> rtg, I see.  Thanks!
<foka> BenC, Just to make sure I understand you correctly.  MAC addresses look VV:VV:VV:PP:PP:PP, where VV:VV:VV represents the vendor (like RealTek).  You mean the bug is caused by new network chip containing VV:VV:VV  that is not listed in the latest r8169 driver, is that right?
<foka> BenC, So, what I should do once I get the motherboard back, is to boot up e.g. Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD, look at "ifconfig" output, and report back to you what the MAC address is.  Is that correct?
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<rtg> foka: correct, VV:VV:VV is the vendor part of the MAC address and should not be zero.
<rtg> foka: but that code isn't looking at the MAC address, its looking the revision of the MAC processor.
<rtg> foka: however, it does look like the current Hardy driver will FUBAR on an unknown MAC version.
<rtg> where MAC version is the same as chip revision or model.
<foka> rtg, I see, thanks!  Is there an easy way to get the MAC version (or whatever info you need) from the command-line?  Or should I test by playing with r8169.c source code?
<foka> rtg, Hmm... is that revision number written on the chip itself?  I think I took a photo of the chip... let me try to dig it up...
<rtg> foka: yeah - you'll have to instrument the code. The ID on the chip migh give you an indicator of the revision or model.
<rtg> sometimes those numbers are just a cross reference in a parts catalog
<rtg> foka: test kernel building at https://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive. Use 2.6.24-17.32ubuntu7 or higher
<foka> rtg, I see.  Thanks!  I finally found the picture.  Here is what is written on it:  RTL8102E // 8Z121S1 G807B
<foka> rtg, Many thanks about the link!  I'll make note of it.
<rtg> foka: if you look in the driver code for 'enum mac_version' you can see there isn't an 8102E, so I'm betting you'll still have problems.
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<rtg> mdomsch: can you comment on bug #225811 ? Steve is asking for SRU justification, so perhaps I didn't get the explanation correct.
<mdomsch> rtg, I did
<mdomsch> rtg, looks like he bought it too :-)
<rtg> mdomsch: oops. sorry. I was just reading the email trail and didn't look at the web page for the mostest currentest version.
<mdomsch> np
<mdomsch> I hadn't seen his follow-up comments yet
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<foka> BenC, Looks like those numbers are listed here:  http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<foka> BenC, Or here: ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/nic/r8101-1.007.00.tar.bz2
<noelferreira> my keys get stuck sometimes and other times don't work. can anyone help me with this huge bug: http://pastebin.com/m7bc88052
<cradek> what's the launchpad bug report number?
<noelferreira> i don't know cradek
<cradek> filing one, if you can't find one when you search, would be the best way to get this worked on
<cradek> in the bug report, I suggest also saying what basic debugging you have tried, like a new keyboard, usb vs ps2, etc etc.  you will get a lot more attention that way.
<noelferreira> ok 
<noelferreira> thanks
<cradek> you have tried a different keyboard?
<noelferreira> its my laptop cradek
<cradek> ah, ouch
<cradek> laptops are a nightmare for developers.  be sure to include all the information about it.
<noelferreira> ok i will
<noelferreira> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-08
<jumpkic2> dude!
<jumpkic2> I have to manually install ﻿﻿linux-ubuntu-modules after each kernel upgrade on my Hardy
<jumpkic2> what's up with that?
<BenC> jumpkic2: You've removed the meta package somehow
<jumpkic2> ﻿BenC: what is it called on amd64?
<BenC> jumpkic2: sudo apt-get install linux-generic, or just sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-generic
<BenC> jumpkic2: same thing
<jumpkic2> BenC: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-generic"
<jumpkic2> let me try the first one
<jumpkic2> that one works
<jumpkic2> okay thanks I'll add that to the soundtroubleshooting page
<jk2> sorry to leave like that BenC...  my desktop just crashed X windows again (buggy nvidia_new driver might be part of the prob) and then ubuntu shutdown...   and now the bio is saying their is a checksum error
<jk2> hardy upgrade has been a diaster... though being on kubuntu and amd64 I've come to expect trouble
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<ApOgEE-> how to fix the b43legacy problem on hardy kernel 2.6.24-16-generic?
<ApOgEE-> any way to trace the error?
<osmosis> what the heck is this,  w83793 0-002f: set bank to 0 failed, fall back to bank 2, read reg 0x21 error
<BenC> Good morning everyone
<abogani> BenC: Good Morning, Sir.
<abogani> How many days before next SRU upload?
<amitk_> morning BenC 
<cking_> Hi BenC
<abogani> rtg: Good morning, Tim.
<abogani> rtg: How many days before next SRU upload?
<rtg> abogani: maybe later today or tomorrow (at the soonest). I've got some other issues occupying my attention right now.
<abogani> rtg: Ok. Thanks.
<rtg> back in a minute...
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-09
<vlowther> ﻿anyone here willing to help me debug a kernel-related suspend/resume problem on 2.6.24-17 on Hardy?  It appears to be scheduler-related, but debugging it beyond what I can see in the log is a bit tricky.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/212660 has details -- the short version is that suspend/resume last worked properly on 2.6.24-12 for me.
<vlowther> from what I can tell, something broke in the way the scheduler freezes processes between 2.6.24-12 and 2.6.24-14
<vlowther> because (and this is in the bug report if you read the suspend-failed.log attachments), the first suspend on kernels later than 2.6.24-12 work, but the second and subsequent attempts fail and spew loads of scheduler debugging information into the logs.
<vlowther> my read of them is that it fails to freeze pm-suspend
<vlowther> which is rather silly, because pm-suspend is the shell script that at that instant told the kernel to suspend by echo'ing "mem" to /sys/power/state
<pwnguin> the traditional solution to regressions is a bisection
<pwnguin> you nab the kernel git tree and use git-bisect to binary search for the commit that broke it
<pwnguin> this requires a number of rebuilds and general "able to build a kernel"-itude
<pwnguin> im also not sure that's the right team to assign a bug to
<vlowther> hm.
<vlowther> who would be a better team?
<pwnguin> I don't do much triaging myself =/
<pwnguin> i think the wiki has a guide on that
<pwnguin> apparently the kernel team is too good to use the process the rest of ubuntu uses ;)
<vlowther> lurvley.
<vlowther> well, as far as triaging goes, my process went something like this:
<vlowther> boot to $latest-kernel
<vlowther> try to suspend/resume more than once.
<vlowther> observe failure
<vlowther> boot back to 2.6.24-12
<vlowther> suspend/resume goes back to working reliably.
<vlowther> wait the next apt-get dist-upgrade introduces a new kernel
<vlowther> lather, rinse, repeat.
<pwnguin> git-bisect will find the change that "broke" it. possibly in the straw that broke the camel's back sense, though
<pwnguin> unfortunately, that nvidia module is bad news
<vlowther> that would be unfortunate
<vlowther> seeing as how suspend does not work at all without it, and the module version has not changed at all since 2.6.24-12.
<vlowther> (nv driver is not smart enough to do The Right Thing when reinitializing the video card on this system)
<pwnguin> a) i have yet to figure out how to rebuild linux-restricted-modules in conjunction with a kernel b) if it turns out to be nvidia, we can't even report it, let alone fix it
<pwnguin> on a related note, is iwl in linux-restricted drivers?
<vlowther> nah, it appears to be in linux-ubuntu modules
<vlowther> (or whatever the name of that package is)
<vlowther> based on a quick once-over of the /lib/modules/2.6.24-12 dir
<pwnguin> well, perhaps i just screwed up the config of upstream .25 then. no matter, as I accomplished what i needed to accomplish to report a bug to upstream
<vlowther> iirc, iwl is native on .25
<vlowther> anyways, off to clone the ubuntu git repo
<vlowther> see if vgrep can find anything suspicious before trying to git-bisect.
<vlowther> if mdomsch is paying attention, mabye he could also help a brother out.
<vlowther> :)
<mdomsch> vlowther, how can I help?
<vlowther> woah, didn;t expect a response that fast.
<pwnguin> git bisect suspend / resume bug?
<vlowther> (or at least pointers on how to read sched-debug logs more accurately)
<pwnguin> vlowther: perhaps you should repeat the question for him
<vlowther> lp bug 212660 for backstory
<vlowther> short version is that every hardy kernel since 2.6.24-12 suspens and resumes properly once, second and subsequent attempts spew scheduler info instead fo freezing processes
<vlowther> de sched-debug info appears to say that pm-suspend refused to freeze, which is rather odd
<vlowther> as that is just a bash script that kicked off the kernel suspend process with 'echo "mem" >/sys/power/state'
<mdomsch> laptop suspend/resume is a mystery even to me
<vlowther> no kidding
<mdomsch> if it's a Dell, poke rez kabir
<vlowther> it is.
<vlowther> he on irc/
<vlowther> er, ?
<mdomsch> uh, no
<vlowther> ah
<mdomsch> he'll be in PS2 in the morning though
<vlowther> ok
<pwnguin> hmm
<vlowther> heck, if the git-bisect gods are smiling I might even have a patch by then.
<pwnguin> "the morning" is of course, a relative term ;)
<pwnguin> is ps2 an acpi term for awake?
<vlowther> (or is that the git-clone gods?  Hard to tell with how fast this is going)
<pwnguin> if not, i have no idea what that meant =(
<vlowther> not in this instance.
<vlowther> seekrit code.
<vlowther> ;)
<pwnguin> ah, you're both in austin
<mdomsch> pwnguin, "Parmer South 2" is one of the Dell buildings
<mdomsch> was mine until 6 months ago
<pwnguin> "mine"
<mdomsch> 4 years 50 hours/week, yeah, "mine"
<mdomsch> it saw more of me than my wife
<mdomsch> vlowther, I added the Dell team to the bug in LP
<vlowther> ok
<mdomsch> rez should be familiar with the D820
<mdomsch> he did a boatload of work on it about a year ago
<vlowther> kewl.
<vlowther> it has always worked nicely for me
 * vlowther makes a note for tomorrow.
<vlowther> compile compile compile
<vlowther> damn -- 45 mins to compile the ubuntu kernel.
<vlowther> whiskey tango foxtrot!
<BenC> Good morning everyone
<abogani> BenC: Good morning, Sir.
<rtg_> BenC: are you working on the Gutsy security update for kees ?
<BenC> rtg: Yeah
<rtg_> BenC: I was just noticing the state of the git tree is a little weird. the changelog was updated awhile ago by smb, but it never got uploaded.
<rtg_> I also pushed an SRU late yesterday that I wanted to make sure you picked up.
<psufan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/58170
<BenC> rtg: Ok
<psufan> ] <psufan> ugh
<psufan> [14:31] <psufan> I think git did something to the kernel source
<psufan> [14:31] <psufan> it never took 4+ hrs to make a kerne;
<psufan> it's almost like it's looping a build
<psufan> < ivoks> psufan: cd /tmp ; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8736376/linux-source-2.6.15_nfsv4client.patch ; sudo apt-get install git-core ; git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-dapper.git ubuntu-dapper ; cd ubuntu-dapper ; patch -p1 -i ../linux-source-2.6.15_nfsv4client.patch ; sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r` ; sudo apt-get install fakeroot build-essential ; fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage # at this point, you
<Mactaylor> why is reiser4progs provided but reiser4 is not in the kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-10
<vlowther> for all you kernel hackers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/212660 <-- now with the commit that broke things for me.
<pwnguin> ooh neat
<pwnguin> you two are quite the pair
<vlowther> hm?
<pwnguin> you and mdom
 * vlowther is missing something.
<pwnguin> last time you came in, and moments later mdomsch came in to help ;)
<vlowther> probably due to tryingto figure out how that ehco watchdog timer change interacts with freezing processes.
<mdomsch> I log on after putting the kids to bed
<vlowther> oh, for an ubuntu kernel build with kdbg
 * vlowther has no kids to put to bed.  Yet.  Work is in progress.
<vlowther> scheduled release date in second week of Aug.
<vlowther> anyways, pinged smb about the bug -- hopefully I will get a response.
<pwnguin> vlowther: when i do "git show 978a8bed296d7f5d76c" i get a wierd recurisve set of logs then the diff
<pwnguin> any ideas what that's about?
<pwnguin> i guess it's just combining the logs from the commits that were pulled for the fix
<vlowther> yeah
<vlowther> that commit appears to be a bunch of smaller related commits cherry-picked out of upstream and applied as one commit
<vlowther> which is, imao, a bloody stupid way to do it.
 * vlowther prefers the "microbranch and merge" method of bugfixes.
<vlowther>  /end micro-rant
<Xtreme_Great> I wanted some help regarding kernel module programming
<Xtreme_Great> The compiler can't find module.h
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help?
<benc> nick BenC
<Xtreme_Great> I needed some help regarding the building of the restricted drivers modules
<Xtreme_Great> Without that, I cannot run even the sound drivers of the computer
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help?
<Xtreme_Great> Can anyone help regarding building the kernel?
<Xtreme_Great> I am stuck with this thing since the last 8 hours...
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help?
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply doesn't work. can you help me with this huge bug? http://pastebin.com/m2b2e6e43
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-11
<|DuReX|> think there is some bug in the arcmsr driver for the ARECA controllers
<|DuReX|> when I load the cli tool or the http tool to config the controller
<|DuReX|> it locks
<|DuReX|> :s
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-04
<YokoZar> So, it seems like the -virtual kernel is actually the -server kernel in disguise  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/307924  -- my friend has linux-image-virtual and uname -a gives: 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubot3> YokoZar: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<cooloney> YokoZar, do you mean bug 307924
<ubot3> Malone bug 307924 in linux-meta "linux-image-2.6.27(-7)-virtual contains server kernel ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307924
<YokoZar> Yes, it appears it's still live in the released Jaunty
<YokoZar> He upgraded his 8.10 virtual server to 9.04 and now it has the server kernel
<YokoZar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-image-virtual --- if you follow that into the current numbered linux-kernel package and do list files you'll see how they're all misnamed
<YokoZar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/linux-image-2.6.28-11-virtual/filelist
<cooloney> YokoZar, actually, -virtual flavor was removed since Intrepid 810
<cooloney> YokoZar, so since Intrepid 810, we use server image for virtual usage
<YokoZar> cooloney: shouldn't the -virtual metapackage have been dropped then?
<YokoZar> and automatically shifted to -server?
<YokoZar> Or is there another reason for keeping the metapackage around? (LTS to LTS update?)
<cooloney> YokoZar, i am not sure, but I will ping other guys in kernel team who know this issue
<cooloney> YokoZar, linux-meta contains lots of packages which will be discussed in this Karmic UDS
<cooloney> some of them might be dropped in the Karmic
<YokoZar> ok that makes sense
<YokoZar> The bigger problem is that the package description for the -virtual doesn't show that it doesn't exist anymore
<YokoZar> eg apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.28-11-virtual
<cooloney> YokoZar, i agree, that is very confusing
<soren> cooloney, YokoZar: The virtual and server kernels were always almost identical. The only difference was the selection of included modules. In Intrepid we took the natural consequence of that and made the -virtual kernel package use the exact same kernel image, with a stack of modules filtered out.
<YokoZar> soren: that makes sense, although my friend got scared by possible breakages when he googled the issue and found that bug report
<YokoZar> if it were clear that -virtual was basically nothing special he might not have worried
<soren> I'll make a note on the bug.
<cooloney> soren, thanks, i understand that
<cooloney> soren, so for user space application such as xen-hypervisor-3.3, it is same as -server and -virtual?
<soren> cooloney: I'm not completely sure I understand the question, but I think the answer is "yes".
<cooloney> soren, since the kernel image is the same for both -server and -virtual, i guess user space application has no difference for this two flavors.
<soren> Usually, yes.
<cooloney> actually, IIRC, there is a bug for such application xen-hypervisor-3.3, they think we dropped -virtual flavor, which means ubuntu does not support virtual
<cooloney> with your help, i can answer that question now, i think
<soren> "they"?
<cooloney> the bug reporter 
<cooloney> sorry, i fail to find the LP bug URL
<Z3ro3X> Is there a repo that will allow me to always have the latest stable kernel?
<YokoZar> Z3ro3X: define "stable"
<mnemo> FYI: this bug report indicates that jaunty probably carries a sauce patch that accidently forces swrast powerbook G4's machines... see discussion here --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/370200 and also this upstream bug --> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21367
<ubot3> Malone bug 370200 in mesa "r300 on "PowerBook G4" mac: only swrast after booting and backgrounds render blue instead of black" [Undecided,New] 
<G__81> hi everyone 
<manjo> ogasawara, ping
<shadowland> I'm trying to run "make pdfdocs" on linux kernel directory, but it complains about not having passivetex, which doesn't seem to exist in repositories
<shadowland> Anyone know how to build the pdfdocs?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-05
<mnemo> are ubuntu vanilla mainline kernels built with CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y ?
<mnemo> if I look at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc4/BUILD.LOG it says:
<mnemo> Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS) [N/y/?] (NEW)   
<mnemo> does that mean it uses the default (N) in this case?
<mnemo> i mean, shouldn't you guys switch over the vanilla mainline builds to use the karmic kernel config now?
<bullgard4> The reason to install an "important security update " of the DEB program package 'linux-doc' is: Version 2.6.27.11.14 has an "ABI Bump".  How is an '(application programming interface) bump' defined?
<bullgard4> s/programming/binary/
<soren> bullgard4: If the kernel's exposed interfaces changes in some way that may cause third party modules to fail to work correctly, that's called breaking the ABI. To handle this, we "bump" the ABI (e.g. increment "11" to "12" in 2.6.27-11-generic, for instance), so that this is clear that there's a new ABI to work with. The reason you see it for the linux-doc package is that it's generated from the same source package as the kernel.
<bullgard4> soren: Thank you for explaining.
<eagles0513875> just outa curiosity what stuff is added by ubuntu to a plain vanilla kernel
<_ruben> mostly backports from newer kernels
<_ruben> and other fixes that might never get included upstream
<apw> patches for hardware enablement or bug fixes, sometimes limited backports of functionality, some new bits which are not yet upstream
<eagles0513875> gotcha 
<eagles0513875> well if you need anything tested let me know
<eagles0513875> another question regarding the kernel is it quite easy to patch a kernel
<_ruben> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<eagles0513875> thanks
<mdz> _ruben: that page looks like it could use some gardening
<eagles0513875> i tried to follow that page once got me all confused
<eagles0513875> how accurate are the steps for current releases of jaunty and intrepid
<mdz> pgraner: you might want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile sometime and make sure it reflects kernel team best practice
<pgraner> mdz: ack
<_ruben> worked fine for me last time i used it
<eagles0513875> humm could be cuz im new to kernel customization
<mdz> _ruben: much of it looks OK, but it's overcomplicated and has a lot of noise.  there are a few questionable recommendations such as modifying /etc/modules unnecessarily
<mdz> it's not that these things "won't work", but they're not the right way to do it
<rtg> mdz, eagles0513875: this is probably a better place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<rtg> especially for the more recent kernels
<mdz> rtg: yeah, if there's something better which this could be merged into, that would be great
<mdz> Kernel/Compile certainly doesn't look like what the kernel team uses
<rtg> mdz: nope, it should be redirected.
<eagles0513875> one thing i would like to commend you for is the patches to the kernel for the broadcom 4311 rev 2 wifi card
<rtg> eagles0513875: the wl driver or the b43 driver ?
<eagles0513875> the open source driver and patches to the kernel for it
 * _ruben updates his bookmark
<apw> cking, your hp mini's you have... there is a suggestion here that 'option snd-hda-intel model=laptop' works for some people.  wonder if you'd have time to test that on your 2
<eagles0513875> i book marked that page 
<eagles0513875> ya thats another thing 
<rtg> biab
<eagles0513875> i have an nvidia mcp51 sound card and for some reason both the analoge driver and digital one or channel not sure what fail and im forced to use pulse audio is that a module that i am missing or somethign else
<cking> apw: with a clean i386 jaunty install?
<apw> the current jaunty kernel yeah
<eagles0513875> is there an nvidia mcp51 audio module available for the current kernel in jaunty
<apw> smb, does your hardy box have the mtrr for write-combining or did you have to add it there too
<smb> Hm, funny. Now when you ask. It does not have it
<smb> Though I am using the fglrx driver. maybe that does not need /use it that much
<amitk> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 mins
<shadowland> Does anyone know of a kernel development channel on irc for help writing kernel modules?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-06
<smb> cking, have you insight into the acpi processor declaration?
<cking> smb: acpi processor declaration - only what the ACPI handbook says, and from memory, zilch, zero.
<cking> what's required?
 * apw notes the mtrr conv is still there in scroll back ... i think i have found the change which might make that come back, building a test kernel now
<smb> I am revisiting a bug about these pause-until-keypress on boot. And some guy seems to be able to fix it for him with a custom dsdt.
 * apw wonders if he told you what he changed
<smb> beside other things in there, this looks a bit suspicious
<smb> -    Scope (\_PR)
<smb> +    Scope (_PR)
<smb>      {
<smb> -        Processor (CPU0, 0x00, 0x00001010, 0x06) {}
<smb> -        Processor (CPU1, 0x01, 0x00001010, 0x06) {}
<smb> +        Processor (CPU0, 0x00, 0x00000000, 0x06) {}
<smb> +        Processor (CPU1, 0x01, 0x00000000, 0x06) {}
<smb>      }
<cking> OK - me looks at manual
<smb> In the book it only says the number is the processor block address
<apw> but what is the processor block ...
<smb> exactly
<cking> how can that change fix the bug?(!)
 * apw connects a tap to cking's acpi brain centre
<apw> if the processor block describes the processor, then it might change the capabilities of the cpus
<cking> cking's acpi brain centre is in need of coffee + some reading of the spec
<smb> apw, That is my wild guess
 * apw couriers over some freshly ground beans
<smb> The rest of the changes mostly consist in using One instead of 0x01
<smb> and Zero instead of 0x00 and renames like \_PR to _PR (which looks slightly wrongish to me)
<cking> I'm googling for some info..
 * apw plays the countdown clock tune in the backgroun
 * cking is now reading some pdfs..
<hughhalf> o
 * smb is scared of what he has done...
<smb> Actually 0x0 could mean nothing which would be slightly contradicting the 0x06 length but on the other hand there was a little sentence somewhere else about ignoring those definitions...
<cking> From my limited googling know-how, the address refers to the PBLK address which allows inter processor communication some how - if set to zero it essentially states there is no PBLK. I assume the hang is because something is borked on the interprocessor communication.
<cking> Is this an AMD processor?
<smb> Its one of those bugs with 320 comments... I believe yes, some with MCP67 based hardware... 
<cking> smb: acpi_processor_get_power_info_fadt() checks the PBLK - and probably this is used when the system goes idle. I've seen some comments that this may be broken on some AMD cpus
<cking> Is than enough to get ones teeth into?
 * smb notes that down
<smb> That is a pointer to look at. Thanks
<apw> smb did we ask them to try idle=foo type selectors?
<smb> apw, I don't think so. Hard to tell under that pile of comments... nope, does not look like it
<smb> bug 272247
<ubot3> Malone bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272247
<smb> wear your danger-sensitie-googles
<apw> smb, damn i think we talked about putting a list of options to try together for them, seems we talked and failed to act
<smb> Yeah, and in the mean time some of those just gather a lot of other drifts
<apw> you just know its going to be a 2 line quirk once its found
<smb> apw, most of the affected in that report seem to be hp pavilion laptops. but I just look at one stating he got a P4 moile with an intel chipset...
<smb> Toshiba Satellite A30
<apw> hrm ... 
<apw> though many people see the same bug when it cannot be the same
<smb> HP Pavilion dv6646us, AMD turion64x2, nVidia, Broadcom.
<smb> yeah, at this point it is hard to make out any real issue
<smb> It can be the same or various things
<smb> I would think the essence is that for some reason the system ends up in a sleep state without a wake up trigger. That could be some timer issue or processor definition...
<smb> Best action is to try to dig into that with that one system I got with that problem...
 * cking agrees
<smb> Ok, that would be a system which defines a register block only for CPU0 (on a amd dual core)
<smb> So I could both try the idle= and the modified dsdt
<smb> This one is special though, as it only has problems with C1E enabled
<cking> smb: maybe this has some background hints - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=465637
<ubot3> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 465637 in kernel "C1 state unsupported on modern AMD mobiles" [Medium,Closed: cantfix] 
<smb> cking, Thanks for that link. Will have a read on that
<cking> it may be related, hope it does not waste your time.
<smb> The beginning sounds intresting anyway
<cking> I like the comment "I will never again buy any AMD product "
<cking>  states are processor power states. C1 is mandantory and reached on IA32 compatible processors using the HLT instruction, C2 and C3 are optional and must be configured.
<cking> C states can be configured in ACPI using two methods:
<cking>    1. by defining the P_BLK base address in the Processor() Definition, and P_LVLx_LAT values in the FADT
<cking>    2. using the _CST object 
<cking> P_BLK is easier to configure, if the hardware supports that method. ACPI defines that there must be two registers at P_BLK+4 and P_BLK+5 that initiate a transition to C2 or C3 when the register is read. After sleep, the read returns 0. P_LVLx_LAT define the worst case latency of the state transition.
<cking> _CST is necessary if you want to support more than 3 C states, or if the transition procedure doesn't follow the ACPI requirement. 
<cking> smb: ^^ may be worth checking the P_LVLx_LAT values in the FADT too
<smb> The system does not seem to define any C2 or C3, so be compliant what I take from glancing over the comments.
<Chrom_> hi all
<Chrom_> hey guys, did anybody try to dist-upgrade jaunty today? there-s a leftover package that prevents linux-restricted-modules-generic to be installed
<gigasoft>  i have problem with Workspace Switcher, how to reinstall it or install another one
<amitk> gigasoft: and how is that related to the kernel? :)
<ogra> amitk, modprobe new-workspace.ko :P
<amitk> please try #ubuntu
<gigasoft> i do not know
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> #ubuntu for support is the right place
<gigasoft> thanks anyway
<gigasoft> bue
<gigasoft> bye
<_ruben> heh
<apw> ikepanhc, you about today?
<ikepanhc> apw: what?
<apw> hi, was just looking at a bunch of intel graphiscs issues, and see you have the A17 swizzle bug.  wondering what you are doing with it, which patch you are going to propose for sru
<ikepanhc> eh, bad, I almost forget that. sorry. Do it as highest priority
<apw> ikepanhc, no problem.  i can just as easily do it if you arn't activly doing it now
<ikepanhc> Thanks, I think I can do it today
<apw> i assume you were going to propose this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24790669/i915-gem-disable.patch
<ikepanhc> eh? I prepare to cherry-pick from upstream: 280b713b5b0fd84cf2469098aee88acbb5de859c
<apw> that is a pretty huge commit ... 
<ikepanhc> Yes it is :-(
<apw> from what i read the alternative is to allow gem to be disabled, using that other patch.  that might be more appropriate for sru
<ikepanhc> I think I shall look at the thread again
<apw> ok
<ikepanhc> Last time I look at the thread, they said the mainline build which has the commit works fine.
<apw> yeah, but the patch doesn't just cherry-pick, and its pretty big.  your call if you think its worth trying the backport
<ikepanhc> But we need the shortest commit, am I right?
<apw> smaller means less risk of regressions, and regressions for previously unaffected users are something to avoid for sure
<ikepanhc> Hmmm, checking the thread again.
<ikepanhc> apw: so, we have a huge commit with proper fix and another simple patch but not proper fix
<apw> yep thats the one
<ikepanhc> ya, I think simple is the best :-D
<apw> smb, you wanted to have a link to the mtrr test kernels, they can be found here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/314928/comments/54
<ubot3> apw: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<smb> apw, cool, will test
 * apw spanks ubot3
<apw> smb, i am going a bit mad ... any idea which damn applet does volume?
<apw> ie which one converts alsa changes into an OSD?
<smb> no, sorry no idea. I would try #ubuntu-devel...
<johanbr> I don't think that's an applet. That's just some core component of gnome (gnome-settings-daemon?).
<awe> sconklin: ping
<sconklin> awe: hello
<awe> hey was wondering if you saw rtg's reply to my SRU for the broadcom wl driver.  are we going to create netbook-lpia branches for the lrm git trees?
<rtg> awe: haven't the ABI's already diverged?
<sconklin> hmm. Was that request for the driver to go into lrm? The way the request was made it would apply to the main hardy distro kernel
<awe> rtg: I think so, but I didn't check...
<sconklin> I think it should go into lrm.
<awe> sconklin: yes, since cking and I get notified whenever a new version is released, I decided I'd handle it across all releases.
<awe> sconklin: it's already in lrm, this is an update
<rtg> sconklin: drop it on master, SRU it, then cherry-pick to netbook-lpia ?
<awe> sconklin: I still need to do an SRU for intrepid and jaunty
<sconklin> rtg: that's what I assumed when you pointed him at srb, but I wanted to make sure
<awe> rtg: OK, so if I handle the SRUs, then sconklin can cherry pick?
<sconklin> awe: yes
<awe> cool
<rtg> awe: yeah, what sconklin said
<sconklin> awe: but it never hurts to bug me and make sure I don't miss it
<awe> rtg: also, one other thing that concerns me is that our change to using git has made the process of upgrading to a new version more error prone.
<awe> rtg: the ACK process alone doesn't really ensure that I haven't made a mistake in untar'ing / manual manipulation required
<sconklin> awe: on another topic . . . when can we sync up your dennis branch in lum into our repo, and possibly combine it with the netbook-lpia branch?
<awe> rtg: perhaps I should ask someone like cking to verify out-of-band that it looks right?
<rtg> awe: thats a good idea, though I don't see how git could but help. you can at least see whats changed.
<awe> rtg: it doesn't help...  colin would need to validate the git tree against the zip from broadcom
<awe> sconklin: it's on my list.  I promise I'll get the patch requests sent out before next week's kernel mtg.
<sconklin> awe: as long as you're on it - you're the one mostly affected, and you are aware of the (6 or so patches) delta between your branch and ours.
<awe> sconklin: I'm actually working on the desktop team for the karmic cycle, and am still trying to get my bearings
<sconklin> awe: I completely understand
<awe> sconklin: I am aware of it, and it's at the top of my list post updating the wl driver
<rtg> awe: we've unrolled the zip in Hardy LRM. I'm not sure wherein lie your concerns.
 * awe beats himself over the head for volunteering to upgrade the 'wl' driver
<rtg> awe: c'mon, it can't take 10 minutes.
<awe_> rtg: sorry 'bout that... !@#% X lockup/crash...
<awe_> rtg: anyways. ot
<awe_> it's not the simple.  we used to be able to just copy the new tarballs in place and tweak the rules
<awe_> now, since any patches we have are applied as commits, we have to untar, re-apply the patches ( MODULE_LICENSE / Makefile )
<awe_> ...then copy the architecture-specific binary files into place ( they're now suffixed with the arch )
<awe_> it's not hard, just alot of manual steps...which makes it error prone
<rtg> awe: what about carrying the patches in the patches directory like we used to?
<rtg> that seems to have disappeared. hmm
<awe_> yup
<rtg> awe: I see your point.
<awe_> ;)
<rtg> lemme annoy smb about it a little.
<awe_> OK, should I hold off on the SRU for intrepid / jaunty then?
<rtg> yeah, lets get that sorted first.
<awe_> sounds good
<sconklin> awk has damaged me
<awe> isn't that a song by your buddies from brooklyn?  ;)
<sconklin> awe: something like that. they damaged me too :)
<rtg> awe: what patches are we carrying 'out-of-band' for Broadcom wl?
<awe> there's used to be a Makefile patch and a vlan patch ( which also included the MODULE_LICENSE update )
<rtg> awe: i think the vlan patch was eventually accepted by Broadcom
<awe> vlan has been fixed in the driver, however the MODULE_LICENSE still needs to be set, so that should get rolled into it's own patch
<rtg> awe: do you have the MODULE_LICENSE patch somewhere?
<awe> I applied it directly as a commit in my tree referenced in the SRU request
<rtg> awe: k, lemme look
<awe> hmmm...actually maybe it wasn't a separate commit
<rtg> awe: it would help if it was. could you extract it?
<awe> I do have a version of the patch for our dennis-specific lrm
<pace_t_zulu> anyone running karmic as a virtual machine experiencing lockups since 2.6.30 was installed?
<rtg> awe: I've responded to your LRM patch request. I'm outta here. beers await.
<awe> rtg: thanks dude.  sake for me shortly...  ;)
<samourai_41> Slt
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-07
<apw> smb this thinkpad brightness/volume thing is all over the map ... most processes seems to get a hand in the handling of a simple screen update ... 
<smb> That was to be feared
<apw> i think it has reached a level of complexity that a wiki page is required to contain the information
<smb> So the entry is the key event, who comes next? hal probably
<apw> well the key is generated by hal as its a fake key
<smb> Hm, this sounds definitely like an asset
<apw> then it goes to either power-manager or settings-daemon depending which it is
<apw> then that talks to hal to change things and also send out a notification
<smb> I assume power-manager for brightness and settings-daemon for sound
<apw> yeah
<apw> now brightness does have a passive mode already though it doesn't seem to work quite right
<smb> Those are those things that would benefit from a picture...
<apw> (passive being a 'just display the currentlt level on keypress')
<smb> Ok, that is one step. So _whenever_ that works, something similar would be required for sound
<apw> volume does nto as yet
<apw> yeah ... something like that
<apw> and that is basically what the maintainer is talking about ... sort of
<apw> i guess i need to just dump it all out
<smb> Yeah, that would be helpful, then print it and confront the right people at UDS
<apw> heh yeah
<apw> bah have spent too much time thinking about this on my own
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkpadBrightnessVolume
<cking> apw: wassup?
<apw> just getting sucked into overanalysis of a problem
<apw> was slapping self to get it documented and move on
<cking> good wiki page by the way
<ogra> just send a mail to evolution on each event ... then you get a mail notification at least :P
 * ogra agress its a very good research 
<ogra> *agrees
<ogra> apw, are you sure we will even use the alsamixer in karmic ? i would suspect us to migrate to pavucontrol at some point anyway (so it would completely be in software and on the highest level)
<apw> ogra, no idea really.  if so someone else can figure out how to make pulse work with a hardware mixer :)
<ogra> you cant, but you could do the same you do for brightness more easily with it i think
<Riddell> linux dudes: what have you done with /usr/include/asm/errno.h from linux-libc-dev ?
<amitk> Riddell: karmic?
<Riddell> yes
 * amitk looks at rtg ^
<Riddell> kde4libs not happy "/usr/include/linux/errno.h:4:23: error: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory"
<rtg> Riddell: start a bug and assign me to it. I've a conf call coming up in a bit, so I won't get a chance to look at it until after that.
<Riddell> bug 373214
<ubot3> Malone bug 373214 in linux "errno.h missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<elmo> Riddell: which architecture(s)?
<Riddell> elmo: i386 and amd64 build failures have arrived in my inbox so far
<NCommander> rtg, /usr/include/asm/* is missing (we ran into this problem on powerpc; obviously this isn't a ports specific issue anymore :-/)
<rtg> apw or amitk: do you have time to look at bug 373214? I'm booked for the next bit, and it appears to be causing wide spread panic.
<ubot3> Malone bug 373214 in linux "errno.h missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<rtg> NCommander: if its the same bug, its affecting kde4libs as well.
<amitk> rtg: looking it up now..
<NCommander> rtg, well, the problem is /usr/include/asm is empty which breaks anything trying to use kernel headers
<NCommander> rtg, it looked like something managed the package in the buildd (neither myself nor TheMuso have successfully reproduced this issue, nor could we in a jaunty PPA)
<rtg> NCommander: which would certainly explain '/usr/include/asm/error.h is missing from linux-libc-dev in linux_2.6.30-3.4' as described in the bug report.
<NCommander> rtg, I just checked all the architecture linux-libc-dev
<NCommander> its empty on i386, amd64, lpia, armel, and powerpc
<NCommander> ia64 and hppa are ok, SPARC is current FTBFS
<NCommander> *currently
<amitk> rtg: so you just uploaded meta yesterday and the karmic kernel started becoming available?
<amitk> ...in the archive, that is
<rtg> amitk: yep, -2 is the first ABI that is referenced by linux-meta, but I uploaded -3 yesterday
<NCommander> rtg, the broken header packages make it impossible to build linux and linux-ports in a karmic chroot ...
<amitk> NCommander: could you put all the info in bug 373214
<ubot3> Malone bug 373214 in linux-ports "/usr/include/asm/* is not present in linux-libc-dev" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<NCommander> amitk, already there
<NCommander> amitk, I'm pulling the buildd chroot, and fudge it as necessary to get the kernel building again to see if I can see what went wrong
<amitk> hmm.. after all the headers moves in .28 and .29, there is no include/asm-x86 
<amitk> or rather all asm-<arch> has been moved
<amitk> rtg: all include/asm-<arch> was moved to arch/<arch>/include/asm
<amitk> NCommander: ^
<amitk> essentially all include/asm-<arch> was 'moved' to arch/<arch>/include/asm
<amitk> but arch/<arch>/include/asm is quite a bit larger than what include/asm used to be, so I am still studying it
<NCommander> amitk, but isn't that how it was for 28 as well? (I have a include/asm here)
<NCommander> amitk, I need to run to the DMV, I'll be back in ~45-60 minutes to continue debugging this w/ you
<amitk> NCommander: it was partly done for .28. If you notice there is no include/asm-x86 in 2.6.28. I am checking if something was being fudged in the scripts
<NCommander> amitk, not to my knowledge, but I may have overlooked something
<cjwatson> shouldn't 'make headers_install' just work despite the rearrangements though?
<cjwatson> the build log says 'INSTALL include/asm (52 files)'
<ikepanhc> smb: ask a question, if I need the bug reporter to help me test the patch, shall I add some extra version string when make kernel package?
<cjwatson> hmm, that's interesting, 'fakeroot debian/rules install-arch-headers' on jaunty seems to install a reasonable include/asm/
<cjwatson> amitk: ^-
<amitk> cjwatson: on the karmic tree?
 * amitk tries it
<amitk> cjwatson: curious indeed
<cjwatson> amitk: yeah
<cjwatson> hmm, and even in a karmic chroot
<cjwatson> maybe that test is inadequate somehow
 * cjwatson bootstraps his own chroot rather than using ronne's
<amitk> hmm.. why is the i386 build passing ARCH=x86_64?
<amitk> cjwatson: I don't get it. The buildds are not behaving like my local machine. fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers works perfectly here...
<cjwatson> just to save time, it's astonishingly rare for problems to actually be due to a genuine difference on the buildds
<cjwatson> it does happen but not typically in the *middle* of a build like this ...
<cjwatson> might be worth trying to match up package versions with those in the -3.4 build log?
<cafetiere> apw switches to another machine for testing
<cjwatson> amitk: no dice for me in a chroot with linux-libc-dev 2.6.30-2.3 either
<amitk> cjwatson: I'm doing a full build here
 * cjwatson tries downgrading gcc and friends to the versions in the build log
<NCommander> amitk, any headway? (I see you confirmed that local builds do work correctly)
<cjwatson> has anyone tried a PPA build?
<NCommander> cjwatson, yes, on ports, works fine in the jaunty series
<NCommander> no karmic PPAs yet
<cjwatson> oh, of course, it breaks due to the new linux-libc-dev anyway
<NCommander> cjwatson, I have a buildd amd64 chroot now, so I'm seeing if I can find what's causing the package to explode
<cjwatson> this is weirding me the hell out
 * NCommander notes this doesn't seem possible.
<rtg> awe: sent email re: Broadcom update. I think I've got the 2 patches you mentioned. It at least builds correctly.
<awe> rtg: thanks... i'll look at it in a little while.  i'm fighting to get voip configured so i can have a conf call w/asac.
<awe> rtg: no more hp for me for now.  ;)
<awe> rtg: i'm working as part of desktop for karmic.
<awe> rtg: although i'll still work with y'all wrt to the oem kernel
<rtg> awe: do you want me to ripple the BCM update up through Intrepid/Jaunty ?
<awe> rtg: nah, i'll do it.  it's good practice for moi
<rtg> awe: k
<awe> course i may ask you to endorse my ubuntu-contributors MOTO app page in return.  ;)
<rtg> awe: np
<awe> cool
<awe> i've worked more with y'all then anyone else to date...
<cjwatson> amitk: how did the full build go?
<amitk> cjwatson: still building. :-/ I don't have the fastest machine...
 * NCommander waits for his build to complete
<rtg> amitk: what package are you building?
<calc> so the linux-libc-dev headers issue will be fixed tomorrow?
<amitk> rtg: the kernel
 * calc thinks it may be the cause of some of his OOo build failures atm
<amitk> calc: we are looking at it
<calc> ok
<amitk> rtg: local builds seem to do the right thing (fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers), I am trying a full build.
<rtg> amitk: do the right thing with respect to what? I unpacked linux-libc-dev_2.6.30-3.4_amd64.deb and indeed there is nothing in the asm directory. Looks like errno.h got moved to asm-generic
<cjwatson> rtg: userspace expects <asm/errno.h> to exist
<rtg> cjwatson: so, this worked until I published linux-meta?
<cjwatson> no, linux-libc-dev 2.6.30-3.4 inexplicably broke it
<cjwatson> -2.3 had <asm/*.h> as one might expect
<cjwatson> BTW errno.h was always in asm-generic as well (or at least for ages)
<cjwatson> so not a move, it's just that asm/ vanished inexplicably
<rtg> cjwatson: how is that so? There were no build rule changes between 2.3 and 3.4, nor were there any core linux updates.
<cjwatson> that's what we'd all like to know too
<cjwatson> nevertheless, it is true :-(
<amitk> rtg: right thing meaning it has the .h files under include/asm
<rtg> hmm, I'll rebuild -2.3 from scratch. should only take a few minutes
<cjwatson> there's quite a bit of real stuff under asm/ BTW - errno.h is a bad example because it's just a shim
<cjwatson> rtg: the build log is very strange - it says "INSTALL include/asm (52 files)" but then the verbose output from cpio -pvd says that there's nothing in include/asm/
<amitk> right, and if you do it locally, it all works.
 * cjwatson tries diffing the build logs
<rtg> amitk: I don't get that. my asm directory is empty
<cjwatson> ooh, you can reproduce it
<cjwatson> don't suppose you could try with V=1 added to hmake?
<amitk> rtg: with 'fdr binary-arch-headers'?
<rtg> cjwatson: I think something changed from Linus tree that I missed. I'm pretty sure there was a rebase somewhere between 2.3 and 3.4.
<cjwatson> rtg: I'm not entirely sure I believe that this is a kernel change
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if it's collateral damage from something else
<cjwatson> rtg: did you reproduce it with -2.3 or with -3.4?
<amitk> rtg: the move of all arch headers from include/asm-<arch> to arch/<arch>/include/asm has been going on since 2.6.28. I believe it is now complete. But 'make headers_install' basically shields us from the underlying changes. (Or does it?)
<cjwatson> the build log diff shows newer versions of coreutils, findutils, login and passwd, gcc-4.4 and friends, libselinux1, libsepol1, libvolume-id1, and cpio, as well as a bunch of other build-deps further up the tree
<rtg> amitk: using 3.4, the asm directory _does_ have all of the headers when built locally using 'debian/rules binary-arch-headers'. But I just unpacked the result of 'debuild -b' and saw that it did _not_ have stuff in the asm directory. lemme rebuild from scratch just to confirm.
<cjwatson> you'll need linux-libc-dev <= 2.6.30-2.3 installed in order to rebuild successfully obviously :-)
<rtg> cjwatson: not if I'm building the kernel 'cause it produces linux-libc-dev
<cjwatson> the kernel build builds some host binaries as part of its build process, no?
<rtg> cjwatson: uh, yeah. seems kind of circular.
<NCommander> cjwatson, indeed :-/
<cjwatson> NCommander said it failed at scripts/basic/fixdep
<cjwatson> so downgrade, then test
<rtg> and in fact my build is borked after updating my chroot.
<NCommander> cjwatson, any idea how we're going to unbreak the archive?
<cjwatson> NCommander: infinity, or in his absence another sysadmin, can do manual builds)
<cjwatson> we've done this in the past
<cjwatson> this is not the first time that the process of bootstrapping a new release has left the entire world unbuildable :-)
<cjwatson> no obvious sign of trouble in the build log diff
<NCommander> cjwatson, indeed, although this is the first time I've ever seen a kernel upload break so oddly 
<cjwatson> this is doing well at being truly weird, but nothing much really surprises me any more :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson, well, I dumped a buildd chroot into sbuild, so if its something funny with pkgbinmangler or something else there, this will shake it out
<NCommander> I just wish I had a faster machine
<rtg> cjwatson: I downgraded to linux-libc-dev_2.6.28-12.43 and things are at least building now. it'll be done in 10 minutes or so.
<cjwatson> NCommander: nothing's impossible, but I'd be truly astonished if any of the pkg* things were capable of affecting this. They just don't hook in at the relevant levels
<NCommander> rtg, you can build a kernel in 10 minutes? 
<rtg> NCommander: one arch
<NCommander> rtg, I envy your build rig
<NCommander> cjwatson, well, I'm not sure what else it could be. We built the same package with ports overlay, and only broke powerpc
<cjwatson> NCommander: it's obviously something weird, but I bet you 10 euros (collectable at UDS) that it isn't pkg-create-dbgsym or pkgbinarymangler
<NCommander> I'll take that bet :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks, you just reminded me I need to turn some USD into Euros 
<NCommander> (and to set aside 10 euros for when I loose this bet)
<rtg> I thought it was clear this issue is cause by linux-libc-dev_2.6.30-2.3 ? am I confused ?
<cjwatson> rtg: how? :-)
<rtg> cjwatson: empty asm directory?
<cjwatson> linux-libc-dev_2.6.30-3.4 is the one with the empty asm directory
<cjwatson> but the question is *why* it has an empty asm directory
<cjwatson> the evidence from the build log suggests that it is trying to install those files, but getting lost somewhere along the way
<rtg> ah, then I was a little confused
<cjwatson> since when people build the same source package locally, it seems to come out with /usr/include/asm/ populated as normal
<NCommander> cjwatson, as a counter example, I just built it in pbuilder in a fresh chroot, I got the /usr/include/asm folder normally
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> :-)
<cjwatson>   perl /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/scripts/headers_install.pl /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/arch/x86/include/asm /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/debian/tmp-headers/install/include/asm x86 a.out.h auxvec.h boot.h bootparam.h byteorder.h debugreg.h e820.h errno.h fcntl.h ioctl.h ioctls.h ipcbuf.h ist.h kvm.h ldt.h mce.h mman.h msgbuf.h msr-index.h msr.h mtrr.h param.h poll.h posix_types.h ...
<cjwatson> ... posix_types_32.h posix_types_64.h prctl.h processor-flags.h ptrace-abi.h ptrace.h resource.h sembuf.h setup.h shmbuf.h sigcontext.h sigcontext32.h siginfo.h signal.h socket.h sockios.h stat.h statfs.h swab.h termbits.h termios.h types.h ucontext.h unistd.h unistd_32.h unistd_64.h vm86.h vsyscall.h; perl /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/scripts/headers_install.pl ...
<cjwatson> ... /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/debian/tmp-headers/arch/x86/include/asm /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/debian/tmp-headers/install/include/asm x86 ; touch /home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/linux/ubuntu/debian/tmp-headers/install/include/asm/.install
<cjwatson> is the relevant install command - which is clearly getting run at least with the correct number of arguments
<cjwatson> ("clearly" due to "52 files" in the build log)
<amitk> local build finished successfully with include/asm populated
<cjwatson> NCommander: where did the broken powerpc build happen?
<NCommander> cjwatson, on the buildds. Same issue. The same package built in jaunty had no issue
<cjwatson> this is almost seeming like a transient bug in find or cpio
<cjwatson> anyway, dinner
<rtg> cjwatson: well, we just found one in 'sort' a couple of days ago
<rtg> amitk: I just synced my chroot 4 hours ago and my local build exhibits the problem.
<rtg> damn, I wish I'd have made a full log of the build. guess I'll have to do it again.
<amitk> i haven't synced by chroot yet, I will do so after dinner
<rtg> amitk: I'm thinking this a perl problem. 'perl /home/rtg/kern/karmic/kern-64/ubuntu-karmic/scripts/headers_install.pl' appears to be doing the right thing, and that script hasn't been touched since Dec 2008.
<NCommander> rtg, that script takes an input directory and copies it somewhere else removing compiler.h definitions
<NCommander> rtg, I don't think it was affected by headers moving around :-/
<NCommander> (nor does it explain why we only get funny failures on the buildds)
<rtg> NCommander: I'm getting failures locally.
<NCommander> rtg, you are?
<NCommander> How?
<rtg> sync your mirror
<NCommander> rtg, you mean update my chroot?
<rtg> yes
<NCommander> rtg, I get the normal build failure because of the bad linux-libc-dev, but so far, I can build a good package
<rtg> downgrade linux-libc-dev to -2.3, then try to build the install-arch-headers target for the kernel
<rtg> NCommander: hmm, actually the issue is with 'find'
<NCommander> rtg, ?
<NCommander> find was merged May 4th
<NCommander> 2.6.30-3.4 was uploaded on the 1st
<rtg> NCommander: I updated the bug report
<NCommander> linux-ports 2.6.30-1.1 was uploaded yesterday; same issue
<rtg> NCommander: so the timing makes sense
<NCommander> rtg, er, the kernel upload was before find was updated
<NCommander> Very, very odd
<NCommander> and TheMuso reported he built in a karmic chroot and reproduced the issue
<NCommander> But this is the best candiate I've seen thus far.
<NCommander> cjwatson, I owe you 10 dollars.
<NCommander> s/dollars/euros
<rtg> NCommander: the upload date for linux-libc-dev_2.6.30-2.3 in LP doesn't make sense. I created the Ubuntu-2.6.30-2.3 log entry on April 30, and I'm positive I uploaded the same day.
<calc> don't forget the archive was frozen up until some point
<rtg> which would explain by 2.3 built correctly and 3.4 did not (because it was after findutils was synced)
<calc> ah that was apr 28 when it opened
<NCommander> rtg, but we have kernel builds on ia64 and hppa which happened after the sync
<NCommander> (I suspect the find bug is our issue, but its damn odd)
<rtg> NCommander: dunno, perhaps there was race with findutils
<NCommander> rtg, checked the upload dates, didn't seem so
<rtg> was a*
<rtg> NCommander: well, at any rate, I can absolutely reproduce the problem by hand.
<calc> make sure you check build times of eg findutils vs the kernels since there were buildd backlogs too
<NCommander> rtg, I'm still waiting for my kernel build to finish
<NCommander> calc, I check the time of upload fromt he buildds
<calc> iirc the buildd queues were fairly large at one point
<calc> ok
<NCommander> calc, find is Priority: required, so it will go fairly fast
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> Or is it important
<calc> required
<calc> do packages on buildds automatically get updated that are eg required?
<calc> or only if something build-dep against a specific version (iow could some of the buildds still had the older working findutils)
<calc> ^ that wrt the comment NCommander made about hppa/ia64
<NCommander> calc, it just has to be in main
<rtg> NCommander: if I downgrade to findutils_4.4.0-2ubuntu4 then all works as expected.
<rtg> seems fairly conclusive.
<calc> NCommander: so ubuntu buildds automatically do an upgrade daily (or something like that?)
<NCommander> calc, I think dist-upgrade is run as part of sbuild, but thats a voodo that I know not
<NCommander> rtg, indeed, now we need to rundown what broke in find
<rtg> calc: IIRC the xen instances are created from scratch for every package
 * NCommander wonders how you can break find :-/
<NCommander> rtg, xen only done for PPAs
<calc> rtg: oh
<rtg> NCommander: and buildds
<NCommander> rtg, Xen doesn't exist for powerpc, armel, ia64, hppa :-/
<NCommander> That's why devirtualized PPAs are reserved for Canonical employees only
 * NCommander would love xen for any of those archs so then we could get PPAs for them
<rtg> but xen is used for x86, which is all _I_ care about most days.
<calc> armel is the only really useful arch without xen support ;-)
<calc> the rest are dead or dying
<cjwatson> NCommander: result
<calc> so anyone know what is broken about find now?
<cjwatson> though still need a patch; let me try diving into findutils if nobody else already is
<calc> oh ok
<NCommander> cjwatson, still building, but I think I owe you money now
<cjwatson> rtg: what was the sort bug you found?
<cjwatson> this is interesting, though; the findutils bug does not manifest for me
<rtg> cjwatson: yeah, I've been poking at it but can't figure out why it hates the asm directory
<cjwatson> I wonder if it has something to do with path length or similar
<rtg> Steve L. fixed the sort bug in coreutils.
<cjwatson> the changelog is quite short
<NCommander> cjwatson, a path length bug is unlikely; linux is longer than asm
 * NCommander wonders/hopes upstream is git
<cjwatson> I didn't say it was necessarily longer paths that caused the bug :-)
<NCommander> Its a git repo
<NCommander> We could just bisect 
 * cjwatson remembers a bug in HP-UX somethingorother that manifested when the argument was a multiple of 16 characters long
<NCommander> cjwatson, ........
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks, you just caused my brain to ABEND with SIGILL
<NCommander> /usr/bin/pkgsanitychecks: inconsistent /CurrentlyBuilding file, Package: value is  (should be linux)
<NCommander> :-/
<cjwatson> rtg: what architecture is this?
<cjwatson> I tried recreating your directory structure precisely, and the asm files show up as one would expect
<rtg> cjwatson: amd64
<cjwatson> (we know it happens on i386 too, of course)
<cjwatson> rtg: could you get an strace -tt -s 1024 of that find command?
<rtg> cjwatson: one sec.
<cjwatson> there really aren't many relevant changes to find itself, but there's a gnulib update in there too
<rtg> cjwatson: chinstrap.canonical.com:~rtg/log.txt
<cjwatson> NCommander: if it's a bug in imported gnulib files, git bisect won't help, since the findutils maintainers don't commit gnulib files to git
<NCommander> cjwatson, *grumble :-/* This will be fun.
<cjwatson> rtg: thanks, working on that
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> I have a hypothesis, which MAY BE WRONG
<rtg> isn't that why its a hypothesis?
<cjwatson> I'm betting that the newer code in gnulib is attempting to rely on features (specifically some of the *at functions) not present, or perhaps not reliable, in the kernel running on the buildds
<cjwatson> rtg: what kernel version is running on your test system?
<rtg> 2.6.30-3-server
<cjwatson> drat.
<NCommander> so much for that hypothesis
<cjwatson> not clearly disproven yet, it could just be that Tim is running into yet a different problem from the buildds ;-)
<rtg> the buildds are typically 2.6.24, right?
<cjwatson> I forget, something like that
<cjwatson> rtg: also, what filesystem?
<rtg> ext4
<NCommander> cjwatson, powerpc is a dapper (.18 kernel), the rest are hardy
<cjwatson> dapper was .15, but whatever ...
<NCommander> oh, man, my memory going
<cjwatson> .8 .10 .12 .15 .17 .20 .22 .24 .27 .28 .30. IIRC.
 * NCommander envies cjwatson's memory
<alex_joni> NCommander: he probably remembers the hash
<rtg> cjwatson: don't get too comfortable with .30, that may yet change.
<NCommander> alex_joni, that would be scary
<cjwatson> rtg: yeah :)
<cjwatson> NCommander: nah, just if you work with something for six months at a time it tends to settle in long-term memory
<NCommander> cjwatson, my kernel build is finishing, I'll have another datapoint for you on this
 * NCommander is trying to determine what powerpc, armel, amd64, i386 and lpia have in common that ia64 and hppa don't.
<NCommander> bbiab, lunch
<cjwatson> sorry, I have a fractious baby here and I think I'll need to feed her before attempting to dig into findutils any more
<cjwatson> rtg: could you try this to get a bit more information out of find?  strace -tt -s 1024 find -D tree,search,stat,rates,opt,exec ...
<cjwatson> (I'm just hitting it with a bigger hammer in the hope of extracting something useful about its logic)
<rtg> cjwatson: one sec
<rtg> cjwatson: chinstrap.canonical.com:~rtg/log2.txt
<cjwatson> rtg: thanks. argh. no visible difference between asm (breaks) and drm (works).
<cjwatson> rtg: I don't suppose I could get an account on this system?
<cjwatson> I'm going to need to gdb this
<rtg> cjwatson: gimme a bit, its pretty well buried behind a firewall.
<cjwatson> phew, baby is asleep, touch wood
<cjwatson> rtg: ok, now I'm *really* confused
<rtg> cjwatson: dchroot -c karmic-amd64 ?
<cjwatson> cjwatson@tyler-b:/home/rtg/kern/karmic/kern-64/ubuntu-karmic/debian/tmp-headers/install/include$ find . -name . -o -name .\* -prune -o -print | grep asm/
<cjwatson> ./asm/bootparam.h
<cjwatson> oh, whoops :-)
<rtg> its a Jaunty box by default
<cjwatson> I have no user in the chroot, but maybe that doesn't matter
<rtg> cjwatson: do it as root, though I think chroots are bind mounted to /home
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> reproduced, anyway - going to build myself a test findutils
<cjwatson> installing gdb in the chroot
<cjwatson> aha, the bug is governed by the presence of the file ..install.cmd
<cjwatson> now to determine *why*, although the form of that name permits a good guess
<rtg> cjwatson: kind of a strange file name. I din't think it was even legal
<cjwatson> file names can contain anything except \0
<cjwatson> (yes, even \n, though expect a lot of breakage if you do that!)
<rtg> cjwatson: are you thinking the '..' is suspicious?
<cjwatson> yes, I'm thinking that find is misinterpreting it as a change of directory level
<cjwatson> find is pretty twisty though so it's going to take me a little while to find out exactly where
<rtg> cjwatson: why just that directory? there are a bunch of those file names.
<rtg> though we might not even notice if those other directories didn't get copied
<cjwatson> maybe it needs to be at the top level or something? I'm not sure yet
<cjwatson> again, just a hypothesis so far
<cjwatson> but I can reproduce the bug on my own system if I touch include/..install.cmd
<cjwatson> So. What's happening is that ..install.cmd matches .* and therefore triggers the -prune action. Now, normally -prune is a no-op for files. Unfortunately, in this case the stat buffer find is using is undefined (because it uses FTS_NOSTAT as an optimisation) and so happens to contain stat information from the previous thing it touched, which happened to be a directory; it therefore gets confused and thinks ..install.cmd ...
<cjwatson> ... is a directory so sets the "stop_at_current_level" flag. This doesn't get cleared until the next time it exits a directory on its walk, which happens to be when it exits asm.
<cjwatson> I'll take this up with upstream, but should be able to construct a band-aid
<rtg> cjwatson: I have to wonder why anyone is messing with find to begin with. its so dang old that you'd think all of the bugs had been wrung out of  it. why fix what ain't broken?
<cjwatson> 'cos all software still has bugs :-)
<rtg> cjwatson: are you done with my server? I normally power it off when not in use as it is kinda noisy.
<cjwatson> yeah, thanks
<rtg> np
<cjwatson> I'll have a go at constructing a minimal test case for findutils upstream
<cjwatson> one of the bits of software I work on in my spare time (ho ho) is man-db. man is also ancient. When I took it on it was a buggy pile of shite ...
<cjwatson> I think this will fix it but will obviously test:
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166326/
<cjwatson> rtg: can I suggest that we should reopen 373214 against the kernel? even though it isn't actually a bug in the kernel, the bug won't in practice be fixed until the kernel is reuploaded
<NCommander> cjwatson, I managed to reproduce it, I can give you a shell on my laptop
<cjwatson> NCommander: no need, I've got it all now :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, +1, and +10 euros to you at UDS
<cjwatson> rtg,NCommander: can you guys upload new linux/linux-ports, please, so that it can build against the new findutils when lamont is ready? it might fail to build first time round but don't worry about that
<cjwatson> s/might/will/ I guess
<NCommander> cjwatson, I need a sponsor
<cjwatson> rtg: can you sponsor NCommander? I need to crash ...
 * TheMuso is around
<NCommander> TheMuso, oh, cool. I need a SPARC patch to go in to fix that FTBFS, but I need to go poof until about 00-01 UTC
<TheMuso> NCommander: right
<lamont> NCommander: (et al) if you do the upload, pretty please make it build-depend the new findutils
<lamont> I don't care if it fails to build, but I'll make you upload again if it succeeds and doesn't have include/asm :-)
<cjwatson> err, I think it's just a Build-Conflicts
<cjwatson> Build-Conflicts: findutils (= 4.4.1-1ubuntu1)
<cjwatson> for anyone who's interested, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26447089/findutils_4.4.1-1ubuntu1_4.4.1-1ubuntu2.diff.gz is the basic fix; a more complete patch with a test case is on its way upstream
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-08
<cjwatson> could somebody please do linux and linux-ports uploads with Build-Conflicts: findutils (= 4.4.1-1ubuntu1), so that they're available when lamont starts work on the manual recovery? bug 373214
<ubot3> Malone bug 373214 in linux "/usr/include/asm/* is not present in linux-libc-dev" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<ramzai> hello all. Is this channel a right place to ask a question related to building & packaging a custom kernel (rather a newbie one)?
<ramzai> I've compiled a current intrepid git for generic flavour (2.6.27-14.34), which resulted in two debs: linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic_2.6.27-14.34_i386.deb and linux-headers-2.6.27-14-generic_2.6.27-14.34_i386.deb. The latter one depends on linux-headers-2.6.27-14 package, how can I get one?
<smb> ramzai, you have to build binary-headers if you do not build the complete binary-arch
<ramzai> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and compiling with CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<ramzai> I need to add binary-headers, correct?
<smb> ramzai, You would add a secound step with binary-headers instead of binary-generic. binary-arch would do all (but also -server, which you probably don't want)
<ramzai> yes, I don't need -server. Thanks!
<cjwatson> smb: don't suppose you could do a karmic upload? it just needs http://paste.ubuntu.com/166616/plain/ applied
<smb> cjwatson, By the rights I certainly can do. Let me have a look at it
<cjwatson> reasonably urgent as nearly all other builds are broken at the moment :)
<smb> cjwatson, Is now reasonable :)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: linux-ports going up now, give it half an hour or so for it to be uploaded
<cjwatson> TheMuso: kewl, thanks. I'm not sure lamont is up yet anyway, I just want them to be in place when he is ...
<cjwatson> findutils patch accepted upstream AFAICT, pending copyright assignment
<TheMuso> good to hear
<smb> cjwatson, The kernel upload just finished. It is test-compiling in parallel. So I will give another ping if that is successful and you wait until that before pulling the accept(-flush)-chain.
<TheMuso> smb: its already on the buildds
<TheMuso> smb: how recently have you updated the chroot you are using for the test build?
<smb> TheMuso, Should be ok. I normally are a bit parnoid, but it passed the abi check on generic, so it should be fine
<smb> TheMuso, Actually I am way too much back
<smb> I do not have a karmic chroot yet
<smb> Its in a Jaunty chroot
<cjwatson> it would be a pain to stop it being automatically accepted on karmic, but it doesn't matter - we expect the automatic build on LP to fail, but lamont will take care of it manually
<smb> cjwatson, Oh, well. Seems I am too much used to stable. Nothing is automatic there
<cjwatson> so don't worry about the rather explosive failures
<cjwatson> good to see that build-conflicts works anyway ;-)
<smb> Heh, ok. :)
<apw> linux-generic is what makes me keep my generic kernel up to date right?
<apw> that being uninstalled would be pretty bad no?
<amitk> umm, yes
<amitk> it is the meta package
<apw> thats what i thought ... somethign is bust out there me thinks
<apw> seems having some packages not NEW'd to the archive leads to this ... not good
<lamont> g'morning
<rokr1> hello all
<rokr1> i actually got problem regarding COMPIZ FUSION ... my question is, will it work fine in 2.5.30RC2 kernel??
<rokr1> using UBUNTU 9.04 with 2.6.28-11
<rokr1> any one??
<amitk> rokr1: sounds like a userspace problem.
<amitk> try #ubuntu for help
<ogra> how is compiz related to the kernel ?
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~$ modprobe compiz
<ogra> FATAL: Module compiz not found.
<ogra> dang ...
<amitk> :-D
<rokr1> because of the optimization in Intel driver mesa release 2.7 i think i will work fine in latest kernel
<rokr1> dats y
<ogra> if its about mesa, probably try #ubuntu-x then ...
<amitk> rokr1: mesa is still userspace. There are some bugs about performance on intel graphics cards. Try search launchpad for them.
<rokr1> ok wats the latest kernel which can b used with UBUNTU 9.04
<ogra> 2.6.28-11
<rokr1> is 2.6.30RC released
<rokr1> ??
<ogra> what would you think the RC means ? :)
<amitk> rokr1: what ogra said. You can try mainline kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, but we won't support them.
<rokr1> release candidate
<ogra> right ... 
<rokr1> i know it ogra
<ogra> canididate :)
<rokr1> wat ever i am poor in englis so i accept ogra
<rokr1> well nice meetin u ogra
<ogra> :)
<rokr1> thanks amitk i will try it
<rokr1> i would like to know will there be upgrade kernel version to 2.6.29.2 in ubuntu 9.04??
<rokr1> in future
<rokr1> ?/
<ogra> no
<rokr1> why is that so??
<ogra> stability
<ogra> some bugfixes will be backported to the .28 kernel from .29 or .30 though
<rokr1> i am not a geek so i dont know much infos regarding kernels!!;) so dont mind me
<ogra> and indeed security fixes ... either will come to you via jaunty-updates or jaunty-security
<rokr1> as i know from kernel.org it seems 2.6.29.2 is a stable release
<maco> right, but if we change things all willy-nilly, it can make other parts break
<ogra> but not tested in context with the rest of the distro
<maco> if we keep the same version, we at least know what works & what doesn't then can fix some of the bugs to make that "what works" list increase while "what doesn't" decreases
<rokr1> so i can expect it in 9.10 in future!!
<maco> yes
<ogra> if you change the full kernel you might need to change userspace and test that ... which we do, we call it karmic (9.10) :)
<amitk> rokr1: 9.10 will get you a 2.6.30 or 2.6.31 kernel
<rokr1> so if we add new kernel and check it in a userspace we need to apply it to all the core programs regarding devices, and other hardware oriented application am i correct ??
<amitk> yes
<maco> rokr1: for example, changes in the kernel may require rebuilding X or getting a newer X which could in turn require rebuilding large graphical libraries
<maco> (someone correct me if that's not how changes to linux-drm work)
<amitk> maco: that is correct
<ogra> well, there are other dependency chains ... imagine the kernel changes, that induces changes to hal ... which in turn changes gnome-power-manager ... so you also have impact on gui tools in some cases
<ogra> even though they dont interact *directly* with hardware or the kernel, the underlying layer might change 
<rokr1> humh, Digital Right Management
<rokr1> humh, Digital Rights Management
<maco> no, the other drm
<ogra> heh
<amitk> Direct Rendering Management
<maco> yeah that one
<rokr1> thanks!! to inform me !!
<amitk> s/Management/Manager
<rokr1> i really dont know those abbre..
<ogra> Mopper :)
<amitk> heh
<maco> heh, i forgot what it stood for, just that it's a "talk to the graphics card" thing
<rokr1> to say is system freezing due to kernel
<rokr1> ??
<rokr1> because of wrong drivers??
<rokr1> is wrongly programmed drivers
<rokr1> ??
<rokr1> correct me
<rokr1> plz
<rokr1> wats the difference between restricted, nd backport kernel modules
<rokr1> ??
<maco> rokr1: yes, bad drivers can be a cause of a system lockup. so can bad hardware.
<rokr1> then i will have to use bad words to INTEL
<maco> usually intel's pretty good, but not necessarily when their hardware is very very new
<rokr1> i agree except the processor
<rokr1> all the other hardware's are useless
<maco> hmm? i meant if you get the newest intel wireless card, it may take 6 months or so for the driver to get up to speed
<maco> oh, i only use intel hardware because the support is generally very good
<maco> easier to get working than many other vendors
<rokr1> i am using 3945 wifi card nd  GMA X3100 which both have lost support by intel
<maco> but depending on how that hardware is integrated into your motherboard, you can hit snags
<maco> no they haven't
<maco> i'm using X3100 right now. enable Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" in xorg.conf if your graphics are locking up. that's one thing i ran into
<maco> and my other laptop uses 3945 wireless just fine. the one i'm on right now uses 4965 which was, admittedly, a pain in 8.04 and the early weeks of 8.10
<maco> anyway, backports modules contain patches pulled from newer upstream kernels to fix hardware compatibility issues in the one that ubuntu ships
<maco> restricted modules contains drivers that are not free/libre open source
<maco> because not all hardware vendors are willing to release totally free drivers
<rokr1> so is there any new backport for intel graphics available???
<maco> try what i just said about that setting
<maco> my experience with the X3100 is that it just needs to be using the settings it had in 8.10 to work well, and that means adding: Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<maco> to the video device part of your xorg.conf
<maco> (granted, there are multiple chips out there that are called X3100, but it's worth a try)
<laga> my x3100 is slow as hell with jaunty and kde 4. :(
<maco> there's also the ~x-swat team on launchpad. they have newer graphics drivers for intel available and somewhere you can get the old drivers from 8.10 recompiled for 9.04
<rokr1> ya in 8.10 it worked fine
<rokr1> but using compiz slows the performance a bit but it worked
<maco> laga: for me in that setup, it was locking up X a few times a day. greedy makes it stable *shrug* and i think that's a bug introduced like 2 weeks before release too
<rokr1> had to use nidiswrapper to run 3945
<maco> HUH?
<rokr1> hate windows
<maco> that doesnt make any sense at all
<maco> X wasn't locking up on me, then i added greedy and it was still fine. then i did a clean install the day after release and is started getitng X lockups. put greedy back in, and it was stable again
<maco> rokr1: 3945's driver is included by defalut
<maco> it should've worked out of the box, even from the live cd
<rokr1> but it wont work
<maco> there's absolutely zero effort required in any ubuntu release at least back to 6.06 for that chip
<rokr1> u mean iwl3945??
<maco> yes
<maco> it used to be ipw3945 and have somewhat better range....
<rokr1> i tried it but it was waste of tine
<maco> how so?
<rokr1> but when i used ndiswrapper it worked out of box
<maco> i dont understand
<maco> what was a waste of time about iwl3945?
<maco> why was there even time involved?
<maco> it should've worked as soon as you booted
<maco> if it didn't that's VERY weird
<rokr1> using the iwl3945, & ipw3945 the device goes to an unstable state i have no control with the device 
<maco> unstable state?
<rokr1> the becon in device is constant it cannot connect to network!!
<maco> if by "no control" you mean you cant do fun things with hacker tools....yeah, iwl3945 didn't have some of the modes ipw3945 had that made it nice for use with wireless cracking tools
<rokr1> yes
<rokr1> i love to use BT3 nd now BT4b
<rokr1> with ipw3945
<maco> er...*thinking* i'm about 99% sure i successfully used aircrack-ng with iwl3945 in december
<rokr1> but it wont work in UBUNTU
<rokr1> ok
<rokr1> is kill switch prob solved??
<maco> kill switch problem?
<maco> i dont use my kill switch...so no idea
<rokr1> yes to disable nd enable wifi device
<maco> i also dont use that laptop unless this one's being repaired because it's HEAVY
<rokr1> its availabe in most of the new laptops
<maco> aye, i know what it is, i just dont use the kill switch
<rokr1> yes dats y u dont know
<maco> i know you can't trust the LED
<maco> because there are many devices where you press the kill switch and the LED turns off. you press it again and the device powers back up but the LED stays off so it *looks* like the device is off
<maco> rokr1: well, give that xorg.conf thing a shot, and maybe try linux-backports-modules for the wireless (maybe i had that installed when i got aircrack to work with iw3945)
<maco> but both of those bits of hardware *should* be well-supported
<eagles0513875> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common missing LSB information
<tjaalton> I'm trying to debug why the load on one jaunty server (eight-core amd64) periodically gets high, even though there are no processes taking cpu time, nor is the disk-io to blame (it has 64GB of RAM)
<tjaalton> so how to find out what's going on? it happens ~every 15min but is not caused by cron
<tjaalton> any ideas..
<tjaalton> the load jumps to ~3-4, which is not that alarming, but when there are 6x more users than now..
<smb> tjaalton, Is it only the load that gets up or any of the other stats?
<tjaalton> smb: iotop/iftop both are fairly quiet, just like (h)top
<tjaalton> I'm not sure where to look next
<smb> Any virtualisation involved?
<tjaalton> nope, real hw
<smb> Hm, ok...
<amitk> tjaalton: I/O or CPU?
<tjaalton> amitk: the cpu usage seems to be <10% on all cores
<tjaalton> so it's not that
<amitk> tjaalton: try 'vmstat 1' to see if it is I/O. Then you could look at sar (sysstat) for more detailed debugging
<tjaalton> amitk: cool, thanks
<tjaalton> yeah, looks like sar should cut it
<tjaalton> I'll investigate...
<tjaalton> well, it's not I/O
<smb> tjaalton, Which values go up? Only load? 
<rokr1> hello all
<rokr1> sorry for unexpected disconnection!! all especially maco
<rokr1> had power cut !!
<tjaalton> smb: yeah
<amitk> weird
<smb> tjaalton, So nothing seen in syscalls, wait, et all. Hard to tell probably, does it "feel" loaded
<tjaalton> smb: well, no. it has plenty of power.. it's just distracting to see it on the graph :)
<amitk> tjaalton: how long does the load last?
<smb> tjaalton, Yeah, as said, hard to tell on an 8core. I wonder whether just the load number goes nuts
<amitk> it _could_ be a bug in load calculations. 8-core machines haven't exactly been popular desktops until a few months ago :)
<tjaalton> amitk: it lasts a couple of minutes, enough to keep the long time average above 0.5
<smb> Hm, what was the definition of that? The number of processes in the run queue or something like that...
<tjaalton> this is a blade server
<tjaalton> for ssh shell sessions
<amitk> tjaalton: so every 15min for 2mins?
<tjaalton> amitk: yeah, something like that
<amitk> tjaalton: can you ship me one? I'll fix it ;)
<tjaalton> amitk: you'd need the HP blade frame too :)
<tjaalton> or what's it called
<amitk> hehe... just kidding
<smb> tjaalton, is the blade 1U?
<tjaalton> smb: yes
<smb> amitk, So you ont want it
<amitk> tjaalton: try latencytop
<amitk> smb: no, not a 1U. I just managed to get rid of the one I had
<smb> amitk, yeah, me too
<smb> Not very office friendly
<amitk> not very head friendly
<tjaalton> it's not rack-wide either, so probably not 1U.. there are nine of them besides one another, in an upright position
<tjaalton> yeah, the frame isn't that quiet :)
<tjaalton> HP BL460c is the blade model
<amitk> tjaalton: see if latencytop shows something. I wonder if it is something like kernel IPI (interrupt rescheduling) causing bouncing
<amitk> tjaalton: powertop too
<tjaalton> (it's replacing an old alphaserver ES40, 4*EV67, which barely ever get's over 0.5 load with ~600 users)
<tjaalton> cool, installed both
<tjaalton> whoa
<tjaalton> Cause                                                Maximum     Percentage
<tjaalton> sys_rt_sigsuspend system_call_fastpath            18446744073334896.0 msec        -862
<tjaalton> bingo
<tjaalton> could be mpath-related?
<tjaalton> hmm, powertop suggests enabling usb autosuspend
<mistersparks> hi all, I am currently looking for literature/documentation on the internet on the work done on the ubuntu kernel
<mistersparks> I am specifically looking for info on how the stock kernel (upstream) is different from the final ubuntu kernel
<amitk> tjaalton: lol
<mistersparks> anyone that can point me in the right direction ?
<tjaalton> amitk: http://pastebin.com/m4098cd96
<amitk> mistersparks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<mistersparks> amitk thats the page that brought me here
<mistersparks> which isnt what im looking for
<mistersparks> amitk, oh just read your a kernel engineer , sweet
<mistersparks> :D
<amitk> tjaalton: let it run over the 15 minute period (to capture the load)
<tjaalton> amitk: yeah, should happen within 5min
<mistersparks> my final goal is to build a kernel that is more "lighter" than the default
<mistersparks> I want it to match my hardware configuration as per lspci
<amitk> mistersparks: then you will have to custom compile it
<mistersparks> im getting the git tree clone as we speak
<mistersparks> and im gonna follow the wiki doc on it
<mistersparks> BUT
<amitk> mistersparks: though a lot of the stuff is modules these days, so I am unsure of the net gain
<mistersparks> is there a way to identify which module corresponds to my entries in lspci automatically ?
<amitk> mistersparks: in most cases the names are self-explanatory
<mistersparks> ,man I hope i dont screw this up
<mistersparks> :)
<mistersparks> theoretically would an ubuntu kernel package install on debian ?
<amitk> just don't erase the default kernel, so you always have a backup kernel to boot into
<amitk> mistersparks: yes, I know several people that use it
<mistersparks> they use it for the hw support ?
<jpoirier_> mistersparks: you might try, http://kroah.com/lkn and see chapter 8
<mistersparks> why do debian ppl use the ubu kernel ? for hw supp?
<amitk> mistersparks: sometimes..
<mistersparks> I just cant think of another reason to use the ubuntu kernel on debian except hw support and maybe a more desktop-friendly kernel
<amitk> and the stable kernel is a bit old IIRC
<mistersparks> because essentially my problem is indeed hw support
<amitk> I don't really keep track of the debian kernel
<mistersparks> btw chapter 8 is exactly what I was looking for
<mistersparks> so I download the ubuntu kernel and simply use dpkg to install it ?
<jpoirier_> or rather, try chapter 7
<mistersparks> Or does it need any special treatment ?
<mistersparks> this book is top notch stuff btw
<jpoirier_> great, send a check to the author
<mistersparks> i wouldnt mind donating :)
<mistersparks> im not the cheap mofo that just wants a solution to his problem
<mistersparks> so how do I go about getting the ubuntu kernel in debian ? dpkg and thats it ?
<amitk> mistersparks: basically, yes. But I've never done it
<tjaalton> amitk: nothing new in powertop..
<tjaalton> acpi isn't too useful on the machine anyway
<amitk> and latencytop?
<tjaalton> nothing there either
<cjwatson> lpia build verified happier following the findutils fix
<rokr1> clear
<rokr1> oops working on terminal console made me to type that Apologies!!
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-09
<bullgard4> How can I display the current ACPI name space? (I have got an error in NetworkManager 0.7.1-rc4.1.)
<Kano> hi, did anybody else have got issues when CONFIG_COMEDI=m was enabled?
<Kano> then a module called s626 caused a problem when a dvb card with saa7136 chip was in the system
<Kano> also after disabling i still have got an extra 30s delay at boot
<Kano> [    5.035243] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<Kano> [   34.349483] EXT4-fs: barriers enabled
<Kano> a bit long between loading usb driver and mounting ext4
<jarkko> hello, any ETA for http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc5/ ?
<dtchen> no
<jarkko> ok, I'm just trying to find an easy way to try the new rc5
<dtchen> should be available soon, just no ETA
<jarkko> ;)
<jarkko> I tried to follow the documentation here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuildsCreator, but just didn't get it. So I'm following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild, which seems to work.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-10
<DShepherd> hello all. I am using jaunty and hibernate works out of the box for me. I am running a hp dv9000 series laptop. 
<DShepherd> I am indeed thankful for all the devs that made this possible
<ramzai> Hello everyone. I have compiled intrepid git kernel with CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic and made small changes to the source, now I would like to compile kernel once more to test it. How can I do it without redundant recompilations? Repeating debian/rules dh_clean's everything.
<trimeta> What changes were made between the Hardy kernels 2.6.24-23 and 2.6.24-24? Should I reboot my server to take advantage of any security fixes?
<trimeta> I checked the USN page, but it didn't say anything about kernel security issues in Hardy since USN-751-1, which was over a month ago.
<Kano> hi, did anybody notice that some staging drivers are never built? like rt28*sta
<Kano> in karmic
<ramzai> Hello everyone. Could someone show me a fast way to recompile kernel source after minor modifications without recompiling literally everything? debian/rules seem to dh_clean everything.
<Kano> if you only changed a module you can compile this manually
<ramzai> How can I make debs afterwards?
<ramzai> First of all, I want to add new module - add new file.c, change Kconfig and Makefile, and enable it in menuconfig.
<ramzai> just some kind of a hello_world_module for now, and work on it later. So I'm interested in working on it without waiting for hours for the whole kernel to build)
<mib_snc7gbbr> hi all
<mib_snc7gbbr> help! i installed ubuntu now
<mib_snc7gbbr> kernel 2.6.18, while loading, it halts at line "piix4_smbus ..."
<mib_snc7gbbr> wht should i do?
<Kano> found the issue with the missing drivers, somebody disabled 3 drivers in staging dir which are active normally
<Kano> in Kconfig
<mib_snc7gbbr> what for parameter have to given to kernel?
<Kano> root=?
<mib_snc7gbbr> root partition may correct
<soren> mib_snc7gbbr: 2.6.18? Seriously?
<Buiss> Hi all, i am looking for references and documentations of kernel development functions like kmap, create_proc_entry etc. Is there any ?
<Buiss> also documentations on definitions like S_IRUGO, S_IFREG
<fuad> hi all
<fuad> i am looking for references and documentations of kernel development functions like kmap, create_proc_entry etc. Is there any ? also documentations on definitions like S_IRUGO, S_IFREG. also i have downloaded manpages from kernel.org in tar.gz format. Afetr make install also no manual entry for kmap
<Kano> so anybody using aufs or unionfs?
<fuad> can somebody help me ?
<evantandersen> i have a kernel module problem. Whenever i try to load the module, i have to modprobe it then insmod it in order for it to load. Any way around this?
<dtchen> fuad: see linux-mm.org for kmap documentation. also, mel gorman wrote up a nice document for his master's thesis that's worth reading.
<dtchen> fuad: more specifically, linux-mm.org/VirtualMemory
<dtchen> fuad: also see lxr.
<evantandersen> dtchen know anything about my problem?
<dtchen> not without at least dmesg output if it buggers out the first round. are your module dependencies current?
<fuad> dtchen:thank you man
<dtchen> also, i'm away for a bit now (sorry)
<evantandersen> dtchen sorry, i'm new to linux kernel stuff. How do I do that? sudo modprobe it87 | dmesg       maybe?
<trimeta> Anyone here know what the difference is between the Hardy kernels 2.6.24-23 and 2.6.24-24 is? I'm wondering how important it is that I reboot my server.
<evantandersen> dtchen Okay, if i just insmod it first, i get this error: "insmod: error inserting 'it87.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"    When i go to modprobe it i get this: " FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device"
<evantandersen> but then if i go back and insmod it again, everything works. Whats going on?
<evantandersen> anyone?
<mib_snc7gbbr> soren: yes it is
<soren> mib_snc7gbbr: Then it's not an Ubuntu kernel.
<trimeta> I hate to repeat myself, but does anyone here know what the difference is between the Hardy kernels 2.6.24-23 and 2.6.24-24? I'm wondering how important it is that I reboot my server.
<soren> mib_snc7gbbr: Dapper was 2.6.15, Edgy 2.6.17, Feisty was 2.6.20... None have had 2.6.18.
<trimeta> Which section of the Ubuntu forums should I ask my kernel question in? Since no one here knows the answer.
<trimeta> I'm not sure if it's security-related, since that's part of the answer I don't have.
<soren> trimeta: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24-24.53/changelog
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-10
<mdz> could someone who knows more than I do about the kernel scheduler have a look at bug 532586?
<ubot3> Malone bug 532586 in pulseaudio "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated errors not caught by apport" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532586
<mdz> it looks like the kernel is killing the process, and I'm not sure how to analyze what it's doing wrong
<ogra> apw, hey
<lifeless> apw: I'm running 2.6.32-22-generic #33 ... x86_64 on my x201s - seems ok
<lifeless> apw: I have other issues I'd love to show you, but its not failing to boot.
<kees> mdz: pulseaudio is running away with the CPU and so the kernel kills it.  (see "man getrlimit" and the RLIMIT_RTTIME notes)
<mdz> kees: thanks, that helps
<kees> mdz: and apport doesn't report the crash since it's a limit exhaustion.  see launchpad.net/bugs/498074
<ogra> apw, the kernel from lucid-updates breaks my touchscreen 
<mdz> kees: apport doesn't report it because the process is getting SIGKILL
<ogra> (original release kernel works fine)
<kees> mdz: well, sorry, yes.  pulseaudio is ignoring SIGXCPU, which is sent before SIGKILL.
<kees> if pa died with SIGXCPU, apport wouldn't catch it either.
<kees> mdz: (though for note, pulseaudio's soft RTTIME is the same as hard, so it only even gets SIGKILL)
<kees> cat /proc/$(pidof pulseaudio)/limits
<manjo> apw, you guys breaking for lunch now ? 
<Kano> hi, could you base maverick on .34-rc7?
<manjo> cnd_mini, are you guys on lunch right now ?
<cnd_mini> manjo: most of them are
<cnd_mini> I'm back in my room calling my wife
<manjo> any private kernel session scheduled this afternoon ?
<Kano> is there already a lucid kernel with
<Kano> http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/ironlake.patches/ubuntu.lucid/kernel/
<manjo> apw, I can hear you loud 
<Kano> whats the new target to create linux-libc-dev?
<manjo> Kano, try #ubuntu-devel
<Kano> manjo: why? its the same source as the linux-image
<Kano> usally it compiled with the generic target as well
<Kano> ok,found it, its the binary-arch-headers target...
<manjo> pgraner, is the snakewood meeting icecast ? 
<manjo> pgraner, or some way I can listen in ? 
<manjo> ogasawara, this is a private meeting ... but icecast ? 
<manjo> cnd_mini, ^^ ? 
<ogasawara> manjo: they're disabling the mics
<manjo> ogasawara, anyway I can listen in ? 
<ogasawara> manjo: got mumble up?
<manjo> ogasawara, yes
<ogasawara> manjo: just a sec. let me see if I can get my internal mic working
<ogasawara> manjo: could you hear us?
<manjo> no
<manjo> can you hear me ? 
<ogasawara> manjo: I can't hear you either
<ogasawara> manjo: we'll relay any necessary bits of importance to you
<manjo> ok
<manjo> ogasawara, I can get on skype btw
<vanhoof[nyc]> 3rd try is a charm, right?
<vanhoof[nyc]> wish me luck :)
 * vanhoof[nyc] heads to jfk
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-11
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> My pastebin is here http://fpaste.org/z9XT/ i did /usr/sbin/mcelog --ascii b200000000070f0f it did not worked for me, I am running ubuntu 8.04 server
<kaushal> am i doing it wrong ?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im j/w is there something i need to compile into the kernel to get the kernel to stop panicing when kubuntu is installed on a 2tb hdd
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<eagles0513875> kaushal: might want to ask it again 
<eagles0513875> nobody is in here at the moment 
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> I have replaced all the RAM Chips with the new set and It worked fine for sometime and then when i start mysql server the system spew out
<kaushal> the Machine Check Exception again, I have tried to decode the MCE on  a test machine using the below method.I am not sure what those error means. Please suggest the further steps. http://fpaste.org/9xoF/
<kaushal> http://fpaste.org/F7tg/
<eagles0513875> !paste | kaushal 
<ubot3> kaushal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eagles0513875> just for future reference instead of using the fedora pastebin
<eagles0513875> kaushal: googlign yielded this http://kerneltrap.org/node/4993
<eagles0513875> for first paste
<eagles0513875> seems like same hexadecimal value in 2nd see if that site helps ya out at all
<kaushal> eagles0513875: i did that already
<kaushal> http://fpaste.org/9xoF/
<eagles0513875> ok then im not sure you just have to hang out here and wait for kernel expert :( 
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> I have already emailed it to kernel team mailing list too
<eagles0513875> sry i could be of moer help
<eagles0513875> more
<eagles0513875> kaushal: i 2 am having kernel issues it seems like when i use my 2tb hdd it panics when i reboot 
<eagles0513875> fails to mount the vfs
<kaushal> eagles0513875: how do i use pastebinit from command line ?
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eagles0513875> the pastebinit COMMAND
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why are you asking in #ubuntu-kernel and not #ubuntu, which is the support channel
<eagles0513875> ikonia: seeing as the kernel panic is related to the kernel its more appropriate in here i thought 
<eagles0513875> i will take it else where 
<lapion> hello, is it possible to use a fbdev console, and kms for xorg only ?
<lapion> because it is now impossible to reload the kernel module, because even if you kill gdm/xorg, the module is still in use
<lapion> anyone in here ?
 * abogani is here but he don't have an answer for your question, sorry.
<bjf> cnd_mini, you there?
<cnd_mini> yeah
<cnd_mini> bjf, what's up?
<bjf> found someone in a nother channel having trouble getting ubuntu installed on a mac book 5,1
<cnd_mini> bjf, what's their issue?
<cnd_mini> I don't have my mac with me, so I may be of limited use right now
<bjf> cnd_mini, mathiew has his i think (not sure that helps)
<cnd_mini> bjf: he's got his macbook pro, but I'm not sure of the model
<cnd_mini> and he doesn't have ubuntu on it yet
<bjf> cnd_mini, fix that for him :-)
<cnd_mini> bjf: I pointed him to wiki.ubuntu.com which has all the isntructions you need, so he should be set up fairly soon :)
<crimsun> might need an audio quirk that's in l-a-d-m ;)
<slytherin> What is best way to make sure pmu_battery module is loaded by default on powerpc arch? Without that module, power management does not work.
<cnd_mini> hughhalf: wanna meet for a few mins?
<hughhalf> cnd_mini, in a session at the moment, after that ?
<cnd_mini> hughhalf: sure
<cnd_mini> where are you at?
<hughhalf> meet down in the cafeteria area perhaps ?
<cnd_mini> hughhalf: on the other side of the hotel?
<hughhalf> no the small one over where the sessions are I was thinking
<hughhalf> same building we're in now
<cnd_mini> I don't know where the cafeteria is here...
<cnd_mini> I've not seen it
<jk-> cnd_mini: diagonally opposite from the entrance
<jk-> 0th floor
<cnd_mini> jk-: ok, thanks
 * hughhalf heads down to cafeteria
<benoitc> hi 
<benoitc> on this page they say that I need to use the proprietary driver for macbook 5.1 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Lucid ) is this still the case ?
<benoitc> can't i use an opensource driver ?
<bigcx2> benoitc: it says you'll "probably" want to use the proprietary driver under the desktop effects section
<bigcx2> you can probably use the open source driver, unless you're doing something fancy
<bigcx2> my guess is they're hinting at it being buggy for desktop effects
<benoitc> mm ok thanks
<lapion> hello, is it possible to use a fbdev console, and kms for xorg only ?
<lapion> because it is now impossible to reload the kernel module, because even if you kill gdm/xorg, the module is still in use
<mjg59> lapion: No
<mjg59> lapion: echo 0 >/sys/class/vtconsole/vtcon1/bind
<mjg59> rmmod intel/radeon/nouveau
<mjg59> And then work out some way to get text mode back...
<lapion> probably thru ssh..
<lapion> the thing is that it seems like the only reason the system hangs when the i915 driver gets a hangcheck error, is because the xserver script starts the failsafe driver
<lapion> First I want to check if the the driver or the hardware is hung, to do this I would either have to reload the driver. or unload the driver and load an fbdev or other driver
<mjg59> Starting a vesa X server when you're using KMS is basically asking the hardware to shoot you in the face
<mjg59> Doing it via ssh should be fine
<lapion> that's exactly what freezes up the system, when the hangcheck error occurs, the system tries to restart the xserver several times, the final time, when the system hangs,it starts the failsafe xserver
<lapion> I found this out when I set the hangcheck timer to 300 jiffies, and the servers created 10 log files , with the last one as the failsafe, at which moment the system hanged
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-12
<ricotz> ogasawara, hello, i am hoping you have the time to bump the ABI in maverick kernel git :)
<ogasawara> ricotz: it's happening, give it a day or so
<ricotz> ogasawara, ok, sorry
<crimsun> ogasawara: is maverick's kernel a continuation of existing policy during development, e.g., patches should land in linux-2.6.git before being merged (automatically) into the Ubuntu source?
<ogasawara> crimsun: yep, that's preferred
<crimsun> ogasawara: thanks
<ricotz> ogasawara, are there plans to move the kernel packaging to debian source version 3.0, so it could support bz2 compression for a smaller source package?
<ogasawara> ricotz: it hasn't been discussed, but I can raise it while here at UDS
<ricotz> ogasawara, would be nice
<ricotz> thanks
<ogasawara> ricotz: I'll raise it in tomorrow's round table
<ricotz> it would cut down the tarball size by about 20mb
<achiang> ogasawara: maybe you know, maybe not, but do you know when the next Lucid kernel update is going to be released?
<ogasawara> achiang: that's a little harder to predict.  smb would have a better idea.
<achiang> ogasawara: ok, thanks
<ogasawara> achiang: likely a security is going to go our, so will delay things a git
<ogasawara> s/git/bit/
<ogasawara> wow, I can't spell
<achiang> git on the brain. :)
<abogani> ogasawara: Confusing 'bit' with 'git' is a common mistake made by git addicted people :-)
<crimsun> just avoid the confusion by always using "git" regardless of the intended string.
<crimsun> you end up with "git git git git git"
<ogasawara> heh
<abogani> crimsun: shhhh don't rise your voice. We should say " git sucks Bazaar is the best! " ;)
<abogani> and start to replace all 3 char. string with "bzr"
<manjo> apw, do we have ftrace etc turned on? 
<manjo> apw, are we carrying the suspend/resume sauce patch and config options to maveric ? 
<manjo> ogasawara, ^
<ikepanhc> manjo: move to #ubuntu-uds-kawi? we can see you there
<jjohansen> apw: http://documentation.debian-projects.org/other/debian-packaging-recommendations/
<jjohansen> apw: take a look at the note about using bzip2
<manjo> ogasawara, we don't have the driver for USB rangeplus wifi card... we could add that to ubuntu delta this cycle ?
<manjo> model# WUSB100 v.2.0
<PeterFA> Can I limit the number of kernels Ubuntu will maintain?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-13
<jepler> is there a shorthand for "the remote branch the current branch is tracking"?  for instance, so that if I'm on 'master' I can type 'git log THAT..' instead of 'git log origin/master..' 
<jepler> argh, wrong channel .. sorry
<kees> "Remove 386 flavour per UDS discussion" woo
<virtuald> what is generic i3i86 -mtuned for?
<virtuald> i386
<crimsun> virtuald: generic.
<virtuald> o.o
<crimsun> the only way to see it is to bypass the pretty print at compile time ;)
<virtuald> :>
 * abogani waves
<tseliot> apw: is this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ from the linus git tree?
<crimsun> tseliot: yes; it tracks linux-2.6.git on git.k.o. See BUILDLOG.
<tseliot> crimsun: ah, thanks a lot
<chrisccoulson> is smb here at UDS?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> you may find him in Mangrove 3 currently (I'm not in that room, though)
<crimsun> chrisccoulson: sorry, he's currently in the ~/Private session (Bois Dentelle)
<chrisccoulson> crimsun, awesome. thanks :)
<xente> hello...is it possible to capture/filter arp packets to a queue using netfilter?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-14
<anoteng> I'm git-bisecting a kernel bug, but my computer is old and takes forever to compile. How can I create a source package for upload to launchpad ppa of the current revision?
<crimsun> apw: / ogasawara: would it be feasible to generate linux-tools* for the mainline builds, too?
 * abogani waves
<abogani> I have just incurred into a very funny problem: my laptop goes to sleep *immediately* few instants (sometime I'm not be enough fast to press Alt+F1) after gdm asked for password. It is like if pm-suspend was invoked directly by gdm.... Any hint?
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: not sure if you caught those legacy tty1 patches that soren sent to lkml
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: no I haven't had time to check lkml
<jjohansen> thanks for the heads up
<rackerhacker> can't say i blame you - that list is insane
<rackerhacker> i'll slip you an email with the diffs
<jjohansen> thanks
<rackerhacker> no problem
<ogasawara> akgraner_: we're wrapping up here in our session, so let me know if you want to meet before the final UDS wrap up
<akgraner_> ogasawara, ok - I have a session but it shouldn't take the whole 45 mins Can I meet you in the lobby before the UDS wrap-up?
<akgraner_> Thank you so much!!!
<ogasawara> akgraner_: ack
<tseliot> does anybody know why I'm getting this error? drivers/gpu/drm/drm_memory.c:116: error: ‘struct agp_memory’ has no member named ‘memory’
<tseliot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/433384/
<tseliot> the struct has that member
<tseliot> apw: I'm trying to build drm from the radeon testing branch ^^
<crimsun> tseliot: Where did you pull that struct from?
<tseliot> crimsun: include/drm/drmP.h
<tseliot> from the same branch
<crimsun> it doesn't build against kernel headers' agp_memory struct?
<tseliot> nope
<crimsun> huh. It's pretty symptomatic of the intended headers not actually being the ones used (I see they're appended), particularly since the kernel headers' agp_memory struct doesn't have that (line 69 of ubuntu-lucid.git:/include/linux/agp_backend.h)
<tseliot> crimsun: I thought that passing the path to the right headers to KCPPFLAGS would work
<tseliot> is there a proper way to do this?
<crimsun> tseliot: it should work, but they're currently appended. Is that intentional?
<tseliot> crimsun: I need to override the headers
<tseliot> as I'm trying to build drm from a more recent kernel
<crimsun> right, then you really want to prepend instead of appending, no?
<tseliot> yep
<joaopinto> are there any downsides of using a PAE kernel on < 4GB machine ?
<xente> what do the nic drivers call when they pass the packet up the kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-15
<RussianNeuroManc> In 3.6.34rc7 deb-s no firmware rt3071.bin
<RussianNeuroManc> It's packaging bug?
<RussianNeuroManc> Or I can report about this problem to bugzilla.kernel.org?
<jk-> RussianNeuroManc: it's not an upstream bug; the firmware is shipped in the linux-firmware package
<jk-> (which looks like it doesn't contain the rt3071 file)
<RussianNeuroManc> Yes, it's not contain it,
 * jk- looks for it in the upstream repo
<RussianNeuroManc> I trying rt3071.bin from firmware-ralink and from ralink website - both variants not work.
<RussianNeuroManc> (firmware-ralink it's Debian package)
<rphlx> hey.. any docs on how to build a 2.6.33+ kernel for lucid server?
<rphlx> i tried the kernel.org tree, but lots of crashes during early startup.. seems like ubuntu init expects a custom kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-09
<undriedsea> I am having a proc filesystem problem. My program is running at root and is PTRACE attached to a process. When I look at /proc/<pid>/map I have an entry that reads:
<undriedsea> f2e478eb000-7f2e47900000 r-xp 0 8:1 261712	                     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<undriedsea> But if I seek to 0xf2e478eb000 in /proc/<pid>/mem and attempt to read the block, my ifstream reports it failed (via fmem.bad()). Anyone have any ideas?
<eagles0513875> morning apw
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can I build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> well, I explain more: I've tried with "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers" but "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/simon/sources/kernel/ubuntu-natty/debian/linux-libc-dev/usr/include/': File exists make: *** [install-arch-headers] Error 1"
<simonbcn> It's the same process but it gives error! 
<simonbcn> I means, the same process "binary-arch-headers" creates this folder and the same process gives error because it is created!! o_O
<simonbcn> I've searched in Google, etc... but I found nothing about this. :-(
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> well, I explain more: I've tried with "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers" but "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/simon/sources/kernel/ubuntu-natty/debian/linux-libc-dev/usr/include/': File exists make: *** [install-arch-headers] Error 1"
<simonbcn> I means, the same process "binary-arch-headers" creates this folder and the same process gives error because it is created!! o_O
<Kano> hi, is ist possible to get 32+64 bit kernels in one dir
<Kano> like for rc6
<Kano> will there be a natty update kernel for .5 soon?
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> well, I explain more: I've tried with "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers" but "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/simon/sources/kernel/ubuntu-natty/debian/linux-libc-dev/usr/include/': File exists make: *** [install-arch-headers] Error 1"
<simonbcn> I means, the same process "binary-arch-headers" creates this folder and the same process gives error because it is created!! o_O
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> well, I explain more: I've tried with "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers" but "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/simon/sources/kernel/ubuntu-natty/debian/linux-libc-dev/usr/include/': File exists make: *** [install-arch-headers] Error 1"
<simonbcn> I means, the same process "binary-arch-headers" creates this folder and the same process gives error because it is created!! o_O
<vasco> hi
<vasco> someone from the kernel team present?
<bjf> vasco, the kernel team is currently at a conference (uds) in hungary
<vasco> aha I see
<vasco> I like to give notice of a bug
<vasco> shall I wait for the team to return
<bjf> vasco, have you filed the bug in Launchpad ?
<vasco> yes it is filed in launchpad
<vasco> for a while now
<bjf> what's the bug # ?
<vasco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550559/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550559 in ubuntu "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vasco> I think this one is interesting for the kernel team:
<vasco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550559/comments/41
<vasco> that comment I mean
<Kano> does a reboot work? then it maybe needs just a delay
<vasco> what do you mean with does a reboot work? does it make the problem go away, no.
<Kano> i read about lots of problems with ssd on amd boards
<vasco> this is not about ssds
<vasco> plain old fashion harddisks
<simonbcn> Hi, how I can build the package linux-libc-dev?
<simonbcn> well, I explain more: I've tried with "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch-headers" but "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/simon/sources/kernel/ubuntu-natty/debian/linux-libc-dev/usr/include/': File exists make: *** [install-arch-headers] Error 1"
<simonbcn> I means, the same process "binary-arch-headers" creates this folder and the same process gives error because it is created!! o_O
<ikt> heya, what would be the best way to submit a driver for ubuntu to include?
<mjg59> ikt: Ideally, get it upstream
<ikt> yeah 
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/779484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779484 in linux "Ralink 5390 wireless driver not included in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikt> if you want to throw them a rope :P
<mjg59> ikt: That driver's a binary-only module
<mjg59> Which HP appear to be supplying without source even though it claims to be GPLed
<ikt> hmm
<ikt> would this be something jockey would be better suited for?
<mjg59> There is source available, it seems
<mjg59> Well, the binary pointed to from there won't work because it's built for the wrong kernel
<ikt> ah that makes sense
<ikt> so there's no source, built for the wrong kernel, and the source that's in the main linux kernel is considererd experimental
<mjg59> There's source at https://build.opensuse.org/package/binaries?package=rt5390sta&project=driver%3Awireless&repository=11.4-update
<ikt> hrmm, is there any obvious reason why it's not in .38/39 kernel?
<mjg59> Hasn't been submitted?
<mjg59> It'd probably only get as far as staging
<ikt> http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/ralink.html
<ikt>  Ralink is sending patches for the upstream rt2x00 driver for their new chipsets,
<mjg59> Huh. Ok.
<ikt> so work in progress?
<mjg59> Probably appear in .40, then
<ikt> yea
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-10
<eruditehermit> hey, is there any chance of getting https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68528924/0001-ALSA-HDA-Fix-single-internal-mic-on-ALC275-Sony-Vaio.patch incorporated into a kernel update in natty/
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Please guide me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605598/
<fairuz> i'm not an expert but try to do modinfo to the .ko files
<fairuz> and see if they are matched with the kernel you are using
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<bullgard4> When booting, Natty displays in a short time the following 2 (3) startup messages on VT7: "i.) * Starting Mount network filesystems [OK]. ii.) *Stopping Mount network filesystems [OK]. iii.) [fail]." What program did write them?
<joshhunt> i realize this may not be the proper forum, but does anyone have a guide to getting plymouth booting on ubuntu server lucid lts with no splash?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-11
<eruditehermit> hi
<mardy> question for ACPI people: do I understand correctly that a kernel driver can read any of the fields in the DSDT, by calling acpi_evaluate_integer(device, field_path, NULL, &result) ?
<mardy> I'm asking because I see that that function is only use to invoke ACPI methods
<Viral> Hi all, does a tickless kernel (CONFIG_NO_HZ=y) effected by CONFIG_HZ_###?
<mjg59> Viral: Yes, CONFIG_HZ provides the length of a timer tick while code is running
<Viral> uhh, is there something up with the git repos : kernel.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.94.216]: errno=Connection refused
<Viral> locally and remotely
<ali1234> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ appears to be down?
<kamal> ali1234: yes, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ does appear to be down.  I'll report the issue to Canonical information services.
<ali1234> thanks
<ali1234> since i'm here i might as well ask this question, which is the reason why i need kernel git and not just headers
<ali1234> i'm working on a driver for logitech keyboards with built in LCD display
<ali1234> i can build the driver out of tree OK
<ali1234> but i need to add the USB IDs to the hid blacklist in order for my driver to work, otherwise the standard hid module takes over the device
<ali1234> patching the hid blacklist requires rebuilding the hid.ko, which needs full kernel source
<ali1234> so is there a way around this?
<ali1234> i looked at using kernel bind through sysfs but i couldn't figure out how to use it with hid drivers
<kamal> ali1234: sorry, can't help you there, but ...
<kamal> I'm happy to report that Canonical IS has fixed git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ for us
<ali1234> there's also an easy 50 rep on stack exchange if anyone knows the answer: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12005/how-to-use-linux-kernel-driver-bind-unbind-interface-for-usb-hid-devices
<ali1234> kamal: excellent, thanks
<kamal> ali1234: glad to help
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-12
<Viral> can anyone help me understand why I can get an ec2 instance boot into a low latency kernel : https://gist.github.com/623aa20f9de9b7a5ae44
<ali1234> ok, i figured out the answer to my question above, putting the answer on my question on stack exchange if anyone is interested
<smoser> apw, http://pad.ubuntu.com/other-kernel-o-version-and-flavours
<mardy> can I use the symbol first_ec from a module? It's exported, but defined in drivers/acpi/internal.h
<mjg59> So right now, no
<mardy> mjg59: thanks. Do you know how I could get it? I guess I could register an ACPI driver for the id "PNP0C09", but maybe there's a faster/better way?
<mardy> (I want to read a few fields, which are probably related to the Lenovo Ideapad's accelerometer)
<mardy> ikepanhc: hi, I see you wrote most of ideapad-laptop.c. Are you also working on the accelerometer support?
<mjg59> You could move the declaration to a public header
<ikepanhc> mardy: hi, I do not. I do not have an ideapad with accelerometer
<ikepanhc> mardy: actually, I know nothing about the accelerometer...
<mardy> mjg59: I'm rather new to kernel development, I'm a bit hesitant in changing things... I'll see if I can get it in some other way
<mardy> ikepanhc: maybe you know how I can get a handle to the EC, from inside ideapad-laptop.c?
<mjg59> mardy: What are you actually trying to do? Just get the APCI handle for the EC?
<mjg59> The cleanest thing to do would just be to move it from the internal header to the public one
<ikepanhc> mardy: what kind of information you need?
<mardy> mjg59: yes, then I plan to call acpi_evaluate_integer() on a couple of fields, to see if they contain the accelerometer data
<ikepanhc> mardy: could you send me an email about what you plan to do? so that I can think about how to help. This week I am busy in company event and now have to leave
<mardy> ikepanhc: I want to read GSV{X,Y,Z} from http://people.canonical.com/~ikepanhc/DSDTs/dsdt-s10-3.dsl
<mardy> ikepanhc: OK
<mardy> mjg59: are you somewhat interested? Should I add you in CC to the e-mail I'm writing to Ike?
<baggles> i've been getting some crashes today since i have been trying to use a new wireless driver
<baggles> i get a virtual terminal screen without X and the caps lock is flashing on and off. and the hold-down-the-power-button-for-10-seconds doesn't even work!
<baggles> i'm not sure if it was a kernel panic, or something, but is there a cleaner way out of it than cutting the power and taking the battery out of my netbook?
<hallyn> bug 776936 is solved with the natty-proposed kernel.  WHen is that expected to go to natty-updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776936 in linux "Running KVM guest causes kernel panic on host" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776936
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-13
<eruditehermit> hi, does anyone know why kernel ppa is not building 64bit kernels anymore?
<manjo> pgraner, what is the model on your hp netbook ? 
<jmv__> Hi     I have an HP ProBook 4310s , I follow the latest updates of Ubuntu 11.04, and since about 1 week there is problem with the touchpad:  the pointer lags the motion on the touchpad
<jmv__> On which site  I can check the latest known kernel bugs ?
<jmv__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ is fine 
<jmv__> huge problems !
<jmv__> 49615	 New bugs
<jmv__> 88211	 Open bugs
<jmv__> 951	 In-progress bugs
<jmv__> 36	 Critical bugs
<jmv__> 1835	 High importance bugs
<jmv__> sorry, I know that you know, wanted to paste that elsewhere 
<jmv__> I don't want to add a non new bug on /bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , but I'm nor sure which keywords I should search : 
<jmv__> ? input event xorg HP , what else ?
<jmv__> ? Intel core 2 ?
<hallyn_> what is the current recommended way to profile a workload, to instrument % time in kernel functions?  ftrace?
<hallyn_> using function tracer prsumably
<hallyn_> yeah i'll play with that.  thanks :)
<roberthend> Hi does somebody know the module that handles text printing in textmode, like writing to 0xb8000 register ?
<roberthend> Sory if it is not totally clear what i mean
<roberthend> Nobody ?
<thesteo82> hey im trying to install ubuntu but the kernel panics at the radeon drivers. can i get around this??
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-15
<Luca1> Hi! Is there anyone?
<Luca1> I need to ask a question related to the new kernel 2.6.38 in the new Ubuntu 11.04. Is there anyone available?
<Nafallo> !ask | Luca1 
<ubot2> Luca1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Luca1> Thanks! Sorry, I'm not used to IRC. The question is related to the parameter nomodeset: since I upgraded to 11.04, I'm trying to boot the new kernel 2.6.28, but I get a screen completely screwed after grub. I tried with a USB pendrive with 11.04 and I only get a black screen. I found out the issue might be related to nomodeset parameter. By setting it I can boot both the USB pendrive (already used it for Ubuntu 10.10 
<Luca1> arg.. sorry, I meant I'm trying to boot kernel 2.6.38, not 2.6.28... sorry
<rootzlevel> Hi! Im working on an assignment to compare the 2.6.32 stable kernel with the ubuntu-lucid kernel. There are a few things I don't understand: 1. What does "SAUCE" mean in commit-logs? 2. Is there a way to get all patches that are applied on top of the official kernel? 'git log --grep=UBUNTU' is a history of those patches, not the patches themselves.
<maxb> rootzlevel: SAUCE is amusing jargon for Ubuntu-specific changes aimed at making people's experience of the distro better
<maxb> As in: it's the "secret sauce" that makes it taste so good :-)
<JanC> maxb: except it's not secret sauce  ;-)
<JanC> just Ubuntu Sauce, with publicly available ingredients
<maxb> Well, yes, hard to keep your secrets in a public git repository :-)
<rootzlevel> maxb: ah, I see ;) thanks
<Luca> Hi! I'm trying to figure out why my system, which has an ATI with opensource drivers installed, cannot boot the kernel 2.6.38 without having to set the nomodeset parameter. The same happens when I try to use USB pendrive with fresh installation of 10.04. Is there anyone able to help figure out this situation?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-07
<scytheee_> hi, just trying running ubungu 12.04 through LTSP on Pentium2 350MHz systems. After loading initrd.img they end up in stack trace and keyboard LED blinking. Running 12.04 i386 on cd shows the same. Booting from 11.10 cd is fine. Anything special on 12.04 kernels that P2 isn't supported anymore?
<Eimann> initrd too big?
<Eimann> how much ram do the systems have? 256MB?
<scytheee_> Eimann, they have 128mb
<scytheee_> so its to small?
<Eimann> Would be my guess, yes
<scytheee_> hm... so 256mb is a must have, or is there another way?
<Eimann> I think you can rebuild the initrd to fit into 128MB ... can you test this by adding 128 or 256MB to one of the clients and see if that works?
<Eimann> that would be the easiest way ...
<scytheee_> Eimann, too bad, I only have 64mb ones on two banks
<scytheee_> Eimann, ah but I have one or two machines where it runs with pentium2, they have 256mb, so you should be right
<Eimann> ok great. than you should look into rebuilding the initrd I gues ...
<scytheee_> Eimann ok, thx :)
<Eimann> you're welcome
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> tseliot: ping
<tseliot> abogani: pong
<abogani> tseliot: First of all: good morning! ;)
<abogani> tseliot: Do you know the reason why my Quadro NVS 285 has been become *tremendously* slow? is there known 3D regression in nvidia driver?
<tseliot> good morning to you
<tseliot> abogani: yes, please try nvidia-current-updates in precise-proposed
<abogani> tseliot, Ok thanks!
<Caribou> does someone know where I could find Natty's initial kernel's debuginfo symbols ?
<Caribou> kernel is linux-image-2.6.38-8-server and is the only one which doesn't have ddebs available
<Caribou> plus I'm not able to rebuild it from source pkg
<Guest13327> hi
<Guest13327> since precise my system load is around 1 when the system is idle. but with the mainline kernel everything seems ok and the system load is around 0. how i can identify what is causing the hight load when i'm using the standard ubuntu kernel?
<tjaalton> tseliot: why not update the main package as well since it's the same major release and the current one is broken
<tseliot> tjaalton: because we update the non-updates flavours only in case of security issues
<tjaalton> tseliot: well this is a regression caused by a late minute security update, and those fall in the sru category :)
<tjaalton> it's just not that discoverable to ask people to install another paxkage, which then might break later since it doesn't have the same abi guarantee
<tseliot> tjaalton: what if 295.49 introduces another regression?
<tjaalton> tseliot: couuld it be worse than the current one?
<tjaalton> -u
<tseliot> tjaalton: let's see how the testing of the -updates flavour goes in proposed, then we can probably decide
<tjaalton> tseliot: ok
<stgraber> heya, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995998 pulled in the next SRU for precise? it's quite important for thin client hardware
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995998 in linux "fix hp t5745 and hp st4757 lvds patch in drm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stgraber> hasn't hit stable yet apparently but will probably soon (patch is trivial)
<greearb> So, I managed to make a custom live-cd from 12.04 desktop, and then I turned it into a usb persistent image with Universal USB Installer.
<greearb> Now, when I boot, I see errors relating to loop1:  (loop1): error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced
<greearb> happens whenever I access /etc/mtab, among other things.
<greearb> boot messages warn that something is mounting loop1 unchecked and suggests I should run fsck
<greearb> but 'fsck /dev/loop1' fails with IO error.
<greearb> any ideas on what to do about this?
<greearb> hmm, you can run e2fsck on the casper-rw file if you mount it on another computer.
<greearb> I wonder why fsck isn't run by default when booting the live-usb image?
<dileks> own live-cd with a custom kernel?
<greearb> yes
<greearb> the upstream 3.2.whatever ubuntu kernel plus lots of my own patches..but from googling, seems corrupted casper-rw is a common issue
<greearb> gah, maybe it's this 5 year old bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/125702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 125702 in upstart "casper-rw fs not cleanly unmounted on persistent live USB shutdown" [Medium,Invalid]
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-08
<bo_> hi guys.. i filed this bug:
<bo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/984866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984866 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "black screen on sonyvaio vpccw1 with kernel 3.4rcX" [Undecided,New]
<bo_> somebody in nouveau said it may be not a nouveau bug
<bo_> hi guys: i filed a bug on blackscreen on nvidiagt230m, NV50.  
<bo_> you can see the difference in kern.log btw 3.3.4 (working) and 3.4 (not working).
<bo_> in particular in 3.3.4 there is line: "video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state" which in 3.4 is missing (" video: probe of LNXVIDEO:00 failed with error -5")
<dupondje> bo_: No connectors reported connected with modes seems odd
<dupondje> you get similar reports before: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=no%20connectors%20reported%20connected%20with%20modes&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F515246&ei=tRmpT6jFCs6N-wa_vaz0Ag&usg=AFQjCNHshU9dmYsmwpuyIhjWhmgsQ97ruw&cad=rja
<dupondje> eeh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/515246 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 515246 in linux "Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML: blank screen after booting 2.6.32" [High,Fix released]
<bo_> mmm.. i had some edid related problem (blackscreen) btw about 2.6.33 - 2.6.38, and then no problem until 3.4
<bo_> dupondje: 
<greearb> any 'casper' developers here, or folks familiar with adding stuff to the initrd?
<greearb> I think *fsck needs to be added to the initrd and run on the casper-rw file before mounting it, otherwise a system crash can corrupt casper-rw and you can never boot properly again unless you manually fsck casper-rw on a different machine...
<dileks> greearb: think most of the ubuntu developers are at UDS
<greearb> nod...trying to hack it myself..should no soon how hard that is going to be.
<dileks> casper and clowns :-)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone tell me how to convince audio driver to not eat 2W of power when music is not played at all?
<dileks> you checked with a tool like powertop whats going on?
<dileks> powertop displays some nice recommendations
<hrw> powertop 1.97 told me that
<hrw> kill of pulseaudio helped anyway - so will have to rather ask desktop team
<hrw> 1/3 of power == wifi but atleast no audio and bt anymore
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-09
<rechosen> Hi
<rechosen> Yesterday, Alan Stern helped me to patch the Linux kernel to support the Yarvik PMP400 MP4 player my sister is using
<rechosen> It's a small patch that add an UNUSUAL_DEV entry
<rechosen> It will probably appear in version 3.4.1 upstream, but that will not help my sister anytime soon :)
<rechosen> Is there any chance that the patch could be included in Ubuntu earlier?
<rechosen> Ah, I see now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelPatches#Submitting_a_Patch_to_the_Ubuntu_Kernel
<rechosen> Once it's implemented upstream, I can request cherry-picking, right?
<rechosen> Solved it for now by compiling the kernel myself :)
<bo> hi, are there any irc chat logs for this channel?
<tsimpson> !logs | bo
<ubot2> bo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tsimpson> first link
<bo> thank you! :)
<greearb> anyone with casper and/or aufs knowledge around?  And is there a better place to ask?
<greearb> I see constant corruption of the casper-rw file on shutdown of a persistent usb pendrive system.
<greearb> like it's not unmounting the casper-rw loop device properly
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-10
<Caribou> any kernel engineer in the room or everybody busy @UDS ?
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> does anyone know where i can see what i would be missing out by running a vanilla kernel instead of an ubuntu one on a server? the wiki page "Ubuntu Delta" seems to be missing...
<abogani> sonne: git log and git diff should be usefull there.
<sonne> abogani, that would work if i got the kernel sources from git... what i have in front of me is linux-source-3.2.0.tar.bz2 from the repository
<abogani> sonne: You have a classic tarball so you have to use the classic approach (diff in other words). The wiki page is always a lot "vague" about changes made.
<abogani> sonne: Te che usi Ubuntu e' una sorpresa ;)
<sonne> abogani, a "diff" approach would be even more vague i suppose, as it would mean i'd have to understand the changes by looking at the code instead of "Patched $thing to fix $otherthing"
<sonne> does precise's kernel git reflrect the actual kernel in the distribution? the log on gitweb seems to end on december 2011, on an update to 3.2.0-rc6 
<luc4_mac> Hi! I'm experiencing something very strange with the new 12.04. I'm on a desktop, and it seems after some time the network connection disappears completely. It is sufficient to plug a mouse in or press a button of the keyboard to make the network start up again. Is this normal? I don't know for sure if it is related to the kernel or not.
<aboSamoor> why update-initramfs generate md arrays UUIDS different than the one I can get using /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<aboSamoor> q
<tjaalton> an idea that popped up while chatting on #linuxwacom.. would it be possible to add another automatic mainline build target focused on the input driver tree? and how much work would that require?
<tjaalton> s/tree/devel branch/
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-11
<LLStarks> hi, how do i build my own kernel ppa?
<dileks> hi
<dileks> LLStarks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<dileks> BTW, see topic :-)
<LLStarks> dileks, if i want to ppa really exotic and bleeding edge code without a debian folder, am i screwed?
<LLStarks> cuz i  suck at packaging
<dileks> LLStarks: whats your goal?
<LLStarks> dileks, drm-next is packaged, but i want to package airlie's drm-dmabuf2 tree
<LLStarks> i can build the debs, but i have to clue how to translate that to a ppa
<dileks> dunno if all patches from ubuntu apply then
<LLStarks> it's a vanilla kernel
<LLStarks> plus his upstream work
<dileks> I am building with 'make deb-pkg'
<dileks> its fine for (fast) testing from any kernel GIT tree
<LLStarks> not make-kpkg?
<dileks> build_linux-with-deb-pkg.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981526/
<dileks> dunno if make-kpkg still works, it was never my 1st choice
<LLStarks> concurrency 1-
<LLStarks> *10
<LLStarks> isn't that excessive even on a quadcore with ht?
<LLStarks> gonna pass out while this builds
<dileks> a wise man gave me that empirical formula (longterm experiences): max_make_jobs = core(s) x2 +1
<LLStarks> is that assuming threads>cores?
<dileks> you can reduce make-jobs-no of course
<dileks> even on pentium-m =5 was OK
<LLStarks> either way, j8 takes at least 20 minutes to build a full ubuntu kernel and this is a 2630qm
<LLStarks> too afraid to strip stuff
<dileks> BTW...
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/139833
<dileks> if you dont need... CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=n
<LLStarks> thx
<LLStarks> sleep time
<dileks> it gets huge
<dileks> not only deb-files
<dileks> your local build-dir explodes to some GiB
<dileks> IIRC there is one debug-info-reduce kernel-config. dunno how much space this saves and whats with "all" debug-symbols
<dileks> CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO_REDUCED
<JanCeuleers> Guys, I would like to highlight the RAID corruption bug introduced in upstream commit c744a65c1e2d59acc54333ce8 and fixed by commit 30b8aa9172dfeaac6d77897c67ee9f9fc574cdbb
<JanCeuleers> The md subsystem maintainer (Neil Brown) observes today on the linux-raid mailing list that Ubuntu appears to be more susceptible to this problem than other distros
<JanCeuleers> Would it be possible to expedite deployment of the fix?
<JanCeuleers> The problem causes RAID metadata to be damaged upon shutdown, so that the array can't be reassembled after reboot
<sforshee> JanCeuleers, the fix is already in the kernel in precise-proposed, so it will be in the next update
<JanCeuleers> That's great, thank you.
<JanCeuleers> Just want to mention that the longer it takes for the fix to become official, the more people will get stung by this.
<JanCeuleers> (I'm not one of them)
<dileks> https://01.org/powertop/blogs/ceferron/2012/powertop-v2.0-release
<luc4_mac> Hi! I'm experiencing network shutdowns when system is inactive. Anyone who knows if this is something known?
<dileks> looked into logs?
<luc4_mac> dileks: yes, I posted those in a bugreport, I couldn't see anything strange. The fact is that I just reproduced the problem now in an hour and I noticed it is sufficient that the kernel recognizes a plugged mouse to restore the network.
<luc4_mac> bugreport is 997767
<luc4_mac> I didn't think it was kernel-related, but now I'm starting to think it might
<luc4_mac> only think I see in dmesg is the mouse plugged in
<dileks> [68627.945751] TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 6882. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<luc4_mac> dileks: yes, I have it now as well.
<luc4_mac> do you think it may be related?
<dileks> dunno
<dileks> you tried static-IP setup instead of dhcp?
<luc4_mac> dileks: you mean stopping the dhcp server?
<dileks> for static-IP you dont need a dhcp-server
<luc4_mac> dileks: yes, but this box also has a dhcp server that I don't think I'm using anymore. Do you mean I have to try to stop the server or that I have to configure the ethernet interface to not use the real dhcp server?
<dileks> dont start services you dont need
<luc4_mac> dileks: it is a temporary situation… anyway ok, I can try to stop that and to configure static assignment
<luc4_mac> Oh… I see from dmesg that isc-dhcp-server terminated incorrectly many times.
<dileks> yupp, thats why I asked you to try static-IP
<luc4_mac> 6882 is related to torrent i see… maybe I should also stop anything related to that...
<luc4_mac> dileks: I didn't mention anyway that without X/KDE I couldn't reproduce the problem
<dileks> doesnt kde has a nm-frontend (nm-service)?
<luc4_mac> yes
<luc4_mac> I mean that I simply shutdown X and KDE and the connection stayed up for the entire day.
<dileks> sounds like wake-on-lan is activated in your bios
<luc4_mac> possible. Why?
<dileks> if you say shutdown computer
<luc4_mac> sorry, maybe I explained myself the wrong way. I shutdown the X server. I remained in the terminal without X running.
<dileks> inspect with netstat 
<luc4_mac> what exactly? This problem has started with 12.04. Never had this problem before. This desktop stays up 24h.
<dileks> open ports/connections
<dileks> network*
<luc4_mac> At the moment I have less than 20 connections. The problem is that when the problem occurs I cannot debug. Pluggin a mouse in the port is sufficient to start the network and solve the issue.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-12
<luc4_mac> Or even pressing a button.
<dileks> you tried a different mainline kernel from ppa?
<luc4_mac> No, the one which came with 12.04.
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.17-precise/
<luc4_mac> 3.2.0-24-generic
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.5-precise/
<luc4_mac> pae… I don't know why I have pae here...
<luc4_mac> Do you want me to try those?
<dileks> I hoped you want to...
<luc4_mac> Yes, I just wanted to make sure I understood.
<luc4_mac> This is a server, connection must stay up. I'll test those and the one from 11.10. Thanks.
<luc4_mac> Also, this is severe bug. I would like this to be solved for anyone.
<luc4_mac> In case it is a bug of course.
<dileks> lets see if it is a bug
<luc4_mac> Thank you for your time. I'll update the bugreport with the results. Thanks.
<dileks> OK
<luc4_mac> Do you think I should mark the related package to kernel? Or should I leave it blank?
<dileks> do testing first?
<luc4_mac> ok
<dileks> hope this helped you
<luc4_mac> sure, thanks!
<dileks> I am afk, 02:10am here
<luc4_mac> here as well, no problem. Bye!
<adrian15> Hi. I'm trying to build an special kernel described at: https://github.com/ah-/gmux-scripts/blob/master/README (Compile and install the patched kernel) on my Debian Unstable although the original instructions were for Ubuntu. I am currently getting a: dpkg-shlibdeps: error: syntax error in debian/control at line 13: first block lacks a source field  when running: 
<adrian15> skipabi=true skipmodule=true fakeroot debian/rules binary-perarch . Is that linux-tools package actually needed when using the system? Is it the right channel for asking this question? Thank you.
<bernie> hello. any chance to backport this bugfix to the stable kernels for oneiric and precise? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48266
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 48266 in DRM/Intel "[GM45 regression] HDMI audio stopped working after 3.2.0" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<bernie> it's a 3.2 regression which breaks DisplayPort audio
<bernie> on intel hardware, such as the thinkpad X201 and X220.
<jwi> bernie: that's weird - a regression in 3.2 shouldn't affect oneiric, and the patch shouldn't make any difference on X220.
<bernie> jwi: oh, i forgot i had upgraded my oneiric system to 3.2 long ago
<bernie> jwi: then i guess this fix is only needed on precise
<jwi> bernie: it's in the latest 3.2-stable kernel, so i guess precise-proposed will pick it up fairly soon
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-13
<snadge> im trying to build a filesystem module outside of the kernel tree
<snadge> and im a bit confused about how the linux kernel header includes work
<snadge>  /usr/include/linux/fs.h doesn't contain a definition of blockdev_direct_IO
<snadge> but the headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-24 and -generic do
<snadge> the documentation for building the fs module.. doesn't explain how to build them beyond doing this
<snadge> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ M=`pwd`
<ohsix> if you want to use it for a few kernel versions it'd probably be worth packaging, and to use dkms
<snadge> oh its nowhere near close to doing that with
<snadge> its actually the google summer of code hfsplus write with journalling support code
<snadge> i was just going to play around with it in a loopback file.. and see if it corrupts data, or more likely.. how badly it corrupts data
<snadge> if it works okay.. it would probably be worth putting onto a github and making dkms scripts for it etc.. but its not worth getting that excited about it just yet
<snadge> my guess though.. since it was released on aug 15th last year, and i cant find much commentary on the subject.. its probably just crap and/or abandonware
<snadge> but anyway.. i was just wondeirng how i would correctly include the definition for blockdeV_direct_IO
<snadge> and why /usr/include/linux/fs.h differs from the kernel include linux/fs.h
<ohsix> one has public symbols, the other has private (and public due to other includes) symbols, i think
<snadge> ahh i see now.. its actually working
<snadge> ie.. its getting the definition from the right kernel source
<snadge> its just saying im passing too many parameters
<snadge> this module was designed for kernel 3.0 and im building with 3.2
<snadge> fixed that.. onto the next error
<snadge> cool well it works ;)
<dileks> http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=133687482321390&w=2
<jeshwanth> how can i access the register in linux ?
<dileks> hi
<brncsk> sforshee: can i ask you a question about bug 606238?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606238 in linux "synaptic touchpad not recognized on dell latitude e6510 and others" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606238
<Gup> hi, trying to solve networking/suspend issues since kernel update, details: http://pastebin.com/QExSc5Ce any ideas were to look next?
<Gup> s/were/where/
<dileks> you checked with a higher mainline-kernel?
<Gup> no, wouldn't know which to try and how to install it
<Gup> any good guides?
<Gup> does the fact that it started in 11.10 and is also in 12.04 mean anything?
<Gup> i don't know much about how the kernel versions lines or branches work
<dileks> see topic (wiki)
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<Gup> so would i be best off testing on 11.10 or 12.04? or both? and do i just go for the highest version yeah?
<dileks> dunno which toolchain prior version than precise have
<Gup> toolchain?
<Gup> can see i'm going to need to do a bit of research, checking out the guides on the wiki...
<dileks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toolchain
<dileks> if you built with different compiler and binutils against different C-lib
<Gup> ok thanks
<Gup> going to try with v3.4-rc7-precise
<dileks> IIRC all kernels are built on lucid-host
<dileks> +a
<dileks> but dont ask me about details
<dileks> I only know precise is 12.04 :-)
<dileks> as this is the 1st ubuntu I have ever installed yet
<dileks> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<Gup> well i'm booted up now using v3.3.6-precise so we will see if the problem persists, its done a couple of suspends no problem but only time will truly tell.
<Gup> thanks for pointing me down this path
<Gup> if it solves the issue do i still need to let someone know?
<dileks> dunno with which ubuntu-release and kernel-version you saw the issue
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-06
<amitk> Sarvatt: you maintain the packages in xorg-edgers?
<jcapik> Hello guys.
<jcapik> May I ask for help?
<jcapik> I'm experiencing a strange harddrive performance issue
<jcapik> The second harddrive has a poor performance with ubuntu kernels
<jcapik> I've tested the same with mageia kernels and it works correctly
<jcapik> hdparm says both drives are running under udma5 mode
<bjf> jcapik, please file a bug
<jcapik> bjf: filling bugs is painful
<jcapik> bjf: I tried to create one for pulseaudio and it was marked as incomplete without any reaction
<jcapik> bjf: that's why I search for help here
<bjf> jcapik, usually, if a bug is marked incomplete it is because someone has asked you for more information and is waiting for you to provide it
<jcapik> bjf: not in my case
<jcapik> bjf: it was marked incomplete without any reaction
<bjf> jcapik, bug # ?
<jcapik> bjf: 1176528
<bjf> bug 1176528
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176528 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound distorted with pulseaudio when the player volume gets over 97% (tested with audacious, vlc and mplayer)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176528
<bjf> jcapik, i've changed it back to "New" and added a comment
<bjf> jcapik, regarding your HD issue, i really do want a bug filed
<jcapik> bjf: ok ... the problem is, that we're running Mint ... and the reporting tools do not work saying "it's 3rd party" bullshits
<jcapik> bjf: in that case i'm unsure how to correctly report bugs against ubuntu components
<bjf> jcapik, have you talked to the mint folks about your issue and how to file bugs against mint?
<jcapik> bjf: the howto is incomplete
<jcapik> bjf: yup .... they say .... if the component is taken from ubuntu, report the issue on the ubuntu BTS
<jcapik> bjf: the components are taken unchanged 
<jcapik> bjf: and I'm pretty sure the issue is present even when running ubuntu
<bjf> jcapik, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<jcapik> bjf: ok .... I'm gonna create one
<ohsix> which parts do the reporting tools say are third party?
<jcapik> bjf: bug 1176993
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176993 in linux (Ubuntu) "Very poor performance of the 2nd UATA harddrive (works well with Mageia2 kernel)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176993
<jcapik> bjf: is it sufficient?
<bjf> looking
<ohsix> if you're going to test random kernels, at least the upstream one can be verified :p
<bjf> jcapik, a bot will hit the bug and ask for additional information. please follow it's directions
<jcapik> bjf: ok ... thx
<jcapik> ohsix: sorry .... i missed youre response
<jcapik> ohsix: i believe it was the ubuntu-bug tool
<jcapik> ohsix: i thought it could run correctly for ubuntu packages, but apparently not ...
<ohsix> jcapik: but what package is it saying is invalid?
<jcapik> ohsix: pulseaudio
<jcapik> ohsix: but I've tested few more
<jcapik> ohsix: the same result
<jcapik> ohsix: maybe mint guys modified the reporting tools
<jcapik> ohsix: to allow only mint packages to be reported
<ohsix> they probably signed everything with a different key, and rebuilt stuff
<jcapik> ohsix: nope
<jcapik> ohsix: they don't rebuild
<jcapik> ohsix: the distribution could be called mintubuntu :D
<jcapik> ohsix: the packages are really taken unchanged
<jcapik> ohsix: it's like that because of the repository priorities
<jcapik> ohsix: the mint repository has a higher priority, than ubuntu ones
<jcapik> ohsix: so ... if the package is present in the mint repo, it's taken from there ... otherwise it's taken from Ubuntu
<ohsix> post the output of dpkg -s pulseaudio to a pastebin
<jcapik> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/WnYc6PMN
<ohsix> and what version of ubuntu does mint consider itself?
<jcapik> ohsix: quantal
<jcapik> ohsix: according to the apt sources
<jcapik> mc
<jcapik> ohsix: linuxmint priority 700, ubuntu priority 500
<jcapik> ohsix: lsb_release -rd returns the following
<jcapik> Description:    Linux Mint 14 Nadia
<jcapik> Release:        14
<ohsix> well, i checked what i thought may matter, the reporting tools are doing some checking that i don't know about, you'd have to look into it if you want to bother; i wouldn't accept it as an answer from people (report to ubuntu BTS and the like) until they can give you a solid reason why the tools don't work
<ohsix> it makes a lot of extra work for everyone to do it that way
<jcapik> ohsix: I'm quite new into Mint and you know ... I'm still trying to find the best way of doing things .... one of them is bug reporting
<ohsix> if you want kernels to test with, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but it's probably not useful to speculate that you may, just that using a mageia one is extra annoying :p
<jcapik> ohsix: I've tested Mageia2 kernels .... they work correctly
<jcapik> ohsix: ant they're nearly upstream
<jcapik> and
<ohsix> think about what that means as information for a person trying to solve the bug though
<jcapik> ohsix: ok :D
<ohsix> it's less valuable, it might even be bad unless they do some work to verify what the mageia kernels are
<jcapik> ohsix: I'm gonna test the ones from that link
<jcapik> ohsix: which one do you recommend ?
<jcapik> ohsix: there's plenty of kernels
<jcapik> ohsix: don't know which one to start with :D
<jcapik> ohsix: v3.5.7.11-quantal ?
<ohsix> it depends on what you're testing, there are ones in daily/ that are very new, and there are some quantal ones that are new but not built as often
<jcapik> ohsix: the problem is .... I'm connected remotely right now
<jcapik> ohsix: if I kill the system with unbootable kernel, then somebody would have to go there and fix that
<jcapik> ohsix: f..k that ... let's try :D
<ohsix> jcapik: eeg, well there are things to check first
<ohsix> jcapik: like if aspm is on and working
<jcapik> ohsix: why ASPM ?
<ohsix> because it could explain the performance difference, there are a few sata bits and bobs that could, check dmesg for the working / nonworking kernel
<jcapik> ohsix: why the first harddrive runs well?
<ohsix> the brands are different :]
<jcapik> ohsix: yup they are .... 
<jcapik> ohsix: but the parameters seems the same
<ohsix> it's conceivable if they were both the same model, or you had another one of the seagates in there they would act the same, if they did it would be a more clear indicator
<ohsix> the kernel can make a difference, but it will be on terms of turning things like aspm on or off in different versions and for different reasons
<jcapik> ohsix: stupid me .... i forgot to check dmesg
<jcapik> ohsix: it seems the reason is there
<jcapik> [    2.126156] ata2.00: simplex DMA is claimed by other device, disabling DMA
<jcapik> [    2.192790] ata2.00: configured for PIO4
<ohsix> nice
<ohsix> i dunno what simplex dma is, it might be something specific to that broadcom controller
<jcapik> ohsix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/672426
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 672426 in linux (Ubuntu) "module pata_serverworks: [ 1.376745] ata2.00: simplex DMA is claimed by other device, disabling DMA, HDD is in PIO Mode" [Undecided,Expired]
<jcapik> ohsix: it's Dell PowerEdge 600SC in our case
<ohsix> it's weird that hdparm still showed it in udma5
<jcapik> ohsix: the bug expired for no activity
<jcapik> ohsix: yup 
<jcapik> ohsix: that's it
<jcapik> ohsix: I tried to change the Xfer mode, but it resulted in error
<jcapik> ohsix: it seems the mainline kernel didn't boot
<ohsix> :< i thought you stopped when you found out what was going on
<jcapik> ohsix: after a short phone call, the system is up and running again
<jcapik> ohsix: tested with the mainline kernel .... the same result
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-07
 * apw whines about jetlag loudly
 * ogra_ joins and howls
 * smb wished jetlag was the only problem
 * apw enjoys his latest immune system upgrade curtesy of cking
<cking> apw, apologies for the snots
<apw> i wonder who patient0 was
 * henrix -> lunch
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 21st, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<ppisati> robher: did you know that DSCR stalls on highbank?
<ppisati> robher: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/tty/hvc/hvc_dcc.c#L62
<ppisati> robher: hvc_dcc_get_chars() it goes in an infinite loop while checking for (__dcc_getstatus() & DCC_STATUS_RX)
<ppisati> robher: that should write to the jtag interface
<ppisati> robher: i wonder, do we have a jtag interface on those highbank boards?
<georgelappies> if I installed custom kernel (older kernel as latest one in 13.04 gives me kms kernel panics) is it safe to remove the default 13.04 installed kernel in synaptic ?
<cking> bah jetlag
<robher> ppisati: jtag is possible, but normally disabled.
<robher> ppisati: perhaps I can find a way to avoid the hang which I guess is what you are after?
<ppisati> robher: do you need to fiddle with some highbank-specific regs to avoid it?
<ppisati> robher: or is cp14-something specific?
<ppisati> robher: IOW, given the datasheet, i can do it :)
<rostam> Hi I have a problem compiling a kernel module on Ubuntu, is this a right forum to ask question?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-08
<smb> morning
 * apw looks out on the world ... and does not like what he sees
<ppisati> apw: rain?
<cking> perhaps apw has looked in a mirror
<smb> A pile of washing to do?
<smb> cking, Or that. :)
<smb> Must have fallen over from shock...
<apw> ppisati, cirtainly rain, bah
<apw> i was hoping to have a nice lunch on the new patio table, seems that is out
<ppisati> guys, did you ever setup a swift node?
<ppisati> i wonder if there's some $magic somewhere so i can get a node up&running quickly
<apw> ppisati, not me, i would hope if anyone had it would be smb, but I also don't recall him telling us he had :)
<smb> What is a swift node? :-P
<smb> ppisati, Guessing it might be openstack related, maybe some people over on #ubuntu-server may know
<ppisati> smb: actually i already found how to do it
<ppisati> http://docs.openstack.org/developer/swift/development_saio.html
<ppisati> but i wonder if there is a shorter way...
<ppisati> gosh
<ppisati> let's start...
<smb> apw, If you are recovered from the rain shock and bored, maybe you could have a look at the prepared crash package for saucy which I put on chinstrap?
<apw> smb, sure
<apw> ppisati, i am sure the answer is juju
<smb> ppisati, something high available, distributed and eventually consistent sound like needing pain
<ppisati> smb: :(
<ppisati> ok so, the official ubuntu doc about swift points back to that page when setting up a node for development or testing
 * ppisati gets another mug of coffee and starts the setup...
<apw> smb, just so you know, i am fighting the cve scripts right now, so i have not yet looked at your package
<smb> apw, ack, no worries
<jjohansen> apw: are there some good notes on working with the phablet kernel?
<Kano> hi, will you rebase saucy to 3.9.1 or wait for 3.10?
<apw> saucy will go 3.10-rcN fairly soon
<apw> jjohansen, hmmm, ppisati is the best resource for knowledge, like how to flash a new kernel in from outside etc
<apw> (though i should remember more, i have them installed after all)
<apw> jjohansen, and why are you awake :)
<jjohansen> heh okay I'll bug ppisati some time :)
<apw> ppisati should be about now :)
<Kano> apw: it would not hurt when you update it to 3.9.1
<jjohansen> apw: uhm, still adjusting to jet lag from last week ;)
<apw> jjohansen, jet lag, hmmm, fib
<jjohansen> hehe :)
<jjohansen> apw: so 2 more things, to do with the apparmor backport
<jjohansen> 1. we made some changes to the abi late last week and are still doing some work around that so you won't get the backport pull request until then
<jjohansen> 2. the backport is currently done as. Patch to bring kernel up to current upstream. new apparmor patches, then patches to backport.
<jjohansen> This keeps the changes for the backport from having to ripple through the new patchset, which keeps the change set smaller.
<jjohansen> Any issues with this scheme?
<apw> sounds reasonable, and as you have to 'maintain' it i think we want whatever is easiest for you
<jjohansen> okay thanks
<apw> as you are maintainer we are happy to be guided by simplicity for you, particularly on these arm branches
<jjohansen> well I am hoping its easier :)
<jjohansen> ppisati: so do you have any notes you can point me to for the phablet kernel
<ppisati> jjohansen: about installing the kernel&c?
<ppisati> jjohansen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/AndroidKernel
<jjohansen> ppisati: okay thanks, I wasn't sure if that was what is recommend for the current phablet images
 * henrix -> lunch
 * henrix -> back in 20 min
<tnt> Does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel patches are available somewhere as a patch stack/list rather than 1 giant diff ?
<ogra_> in git on kernel.ubuntu.com ?
<tnt> ogra_: ah yes indeed thanks. I was looking in the package sources and on packages.ubuntu.com ...
<tnt> thanks.
<rtg_> apw, any info on mako and the gcc bug ? I'm planning to rebuild manta today.
 * ogra_ whispers maguro
<apw> rtg_, nothing that has come to my ear as yet.  ppisati are you able to test the 3.9 saucy kernel on an arm board?  to confirm -generic is workign there?
<apw> rtg_, the next step was as above to confirm if the -generic was bust so we knew where to target
<rtg_> apw, ack
 * rtg_ hears ogra whispering
 * bjf nudges apw to read his email from ppisati
<zequence> apw: So, if I were to maintain -lowlatency also for the development release this time, how would that work?
<zequence> 48
<apw> zequence, a good question, i'll have a think about it and see how we might swing it
<apw> bjf, sconklin, the matrix is mia right now as i foolishly added linux-lts-raring to it, and ... well ... it is missing :)  working with security on it now
<sconklin> apw: ack
<bjf> apw, while they are fixing it, they should go ahead and remove hardy and oneiric
<apw> bjf, that they have on their list for tommorrow
<apw> bjf, though i have just dropped them from teh auto-triager just in case it steps on their shlongs for them
<apw> sconklin, bjf, did we add lts-raring to the ABIPackages page?
<apw> actually it seems both lts-quantal and lts-raring are missing ... oops
<rtg_> cking, jsalisbury_: need to reboot gomeisa for kernel and SSL update
<jsalisbury_> rtg_, ack
<cking> ack
 * cking calls it a day :-)
 * smb too
<jsalisbury_> rtg_, ok to use gomeisa again?
<rtg_> jsalisbury_, rebooting tangerine...
<jsalisbury_> rtg_, ack
<rtg_> jsalisbury_, you are good to go on gomeisa
<apw> sconklin, i am fiddling with the autotriager so don't review and accept its results for the moment
<sconklin> apw: ack. I ran it early today (my time) and won't touch it again until I hear from you
<hallyn_> will there be a kernel support cortex A15?
<hallyn_> (in saucy)
<rtg_> hallyn_, what platform names have an A15 ? 
<hallyn_> arndale
<hallyn_> or exynos 5 if that means more
<rtg_> hallyn_, so far these are the device tree based platforms that I have in saucy: imx6q-sabrelite.dtb omap3-beagle-xm.dtb omap4-panda.dtb omap4-panda-es.dtb highbank.dtb
<hallyn_> dannf: ^ the arndale system you gave rbasak, would it be able to boot one of those (and have a15 kvm support)?
<hallyn_> nm, rbasak says "no you fool"
<hallyn_> rtg_: thanks
<rtg_> hallyn_, I see device tree support for some xynos platforms, but not for arndale
<rtg_> exynos*
<rbasak> rtg_: my question was really: do we have anything on the roadmap which involves support for an A15 based system in Saucy?
<rbasak> (or any non A15 but virt-supporting system)
<rbasak> I suspect the answer may well be no - I just wanted to check.
<rtg_> rbasak, if it has DTB support, then we kind of get it for free. otherwise I either have to create a flavour or a separate tree.
<rbasak> rtg_: OK, but your config wouldn't have driver support unless all driver requirements happen to be covered by other platform support, right?
<rtg_> rbasak, if exynos is A15, then we _could_ enable one or more of these platforms:
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos5250-snow.dts
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos5250-smdk5250.dts
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos4210-trats.dts
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos4210-origen.dts
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos4210-smdkv310.dts
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos4412-smdk4412.dts
<rbasak> I think the hardware I have access to all has DTB support. But not full driver support
<rtg_> arch/arm/boot/dts/exynos5440-ssdk5440.dts
 * rbasak is typing this from a exynos5250-snow.dts machine
<rtg_> rbasak, then perhaps we can enable those drivers
<rbasak> Would that create much work?
<rbasak> ie. how much inconvenience for you?
<rtg_> rbasak, not really, as long as you know what config options are required.
<rbasak> OK. Thanks!
<dannf> hallyn_: no you fool! :)
 * rbasak didn't actually say that. hallyn paraphrased.
 * rbasak is far too polite for that :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-09
 * rtg_ -> EOD
<infinity> apw: Bah.  Headers for manta and mako didn't get flavourized, so they're sharing package namespace.
<infinity> apw: Care to fix, lowlatency/ppc style?
<infinity> apw: (Also true for grouper, it's just lucky that it has no other 3.1.10 kernels to compete with for namespace)
 * apw moans about spinning globes
 * RAOF pours apw a steaming hot cup of bees to cheer him up.
<apw> RAOF, very thoughtful, interestingly they have been in my house the last couple of days, i should have thought of drinking them
<RAOF> They are gloriously spicy!
<apw> did you avoid the ubu-flu this time?  seems the .eu contingent has been struck down
<zequence> apw: All lowlatencies prepared, including raring (first time doing that one, but the only difference I saw was that the changelog said raring instead of raring-proposed after doing the scripted update, which I suppose is meant to happen).
<apw> yep, there is no need for -proposed in any release now, the archive rewrites it for us
 * ppisati -> (long) lunch break
<ignatenkobrain> hi all !
 * henrix -> late lunch
<sconklin> apw: status on the cve tracker?
<apw> sconklin, should be all live and well now
<apw> sconklin, it now has the new HWE bits in it etc, and seems to be updating right now
<apw> s/right/correctly
<sconklin> apw: ack, I'll run the merge in a bit
<apw> rtg_, arn't we meant to select the AP with the best signal if there are more than one with the same SSID ?
<rtg_> apw, seems like that was the algo that was described to me
<rtg_> modulo supported bit rate
<rtg_> max bit rate
<apw> rtg_, i have sent you my channel dump, it is selecting cell 01 over cell 06
<apw> wh
<apw> which as far as i can see if about as wrong as it could be
<rtg_> apw, max bit rate is 9 v.s. 6
<rtg_> doh! nm
<rtg_> apw, 01 has a lot higher signal strength
<apw> rtg_, how so
<apw> the signal levels are in negative units
<apw> the signal levels are in negative units
<rtg_> -75 is higher then -53. get cking to explain it.
<rtg_> or sconklin
<apw> it is?
<apw> are you sure
<rtg_> ('cause I can't remember)
<apw> rtg_, this here wifi analyser has bars which are better the higher they are, and the scale is 0dBm at the top and -100dBm at the bottom
<sconklin> generally, signal strength is not inverted from the measurements, although it is common for the measurements to be negative if they are less than some standard. Lower is weaker.
<apw> rtg_, plus the cell 01 AP is really far away, and 06 is really near
<apw> sconklin, so -100 is worse than -50 yes ?
<rtg_> ok, perhaps I am misremembering
<apw> (these are wifi cell stengths)
 * apw contends it is doing something dumb
<rtg_> apw, mathieu trudeau was messing with the selection algo. perhaps you should consult him.
<apw> rtg_, is that a userspace thing, or a kernel thing
<rtg_> apw, supplicant IIRC
<apw> ok
<apw> i hate networking, it is soooo difficult to get right
<apw> hmm it just changed over, now that is odd
<henrix> smb: hi! re your "ACK w/whine" :)
<smb> henrix, yeees? :)
<henrix> smb: i send a single patch when git am succeeds without any output
<henrix> smb: whenever there's some warn/... i send different patches for each serie
<henrix> smb: even if git am do the right thing
<smb> ah ok. probably makes sense then
<henrix> smb: i do a cherry-pick, a format-patch and check to wich series it applies cleanly
<smb> henrix, I guess I should be looking a bit more carefully at the surroundings if there is multiple "cherry-picks". did not spot anything on those two
<henrix> smb: there should be... let me check again
<smb> henrix, not sure it matters. Looks like they get applied as we speak
<henrix> smb: yeah, they are slightly different. maybe i could just request a cherry-pick for all the relevant series instead, when they are clean cherry-picks
<henrix> smb: instead of sending 3 different patches. at least, there will be less noise in the ml
<henrix> (says the guy that keeps spamming the list with 3.5.y mails :) )
<smb> heh :)
<smb> henrix, Maybe it is only me but for now when I see cherry-pick in the patch I assume it is the same "quality" (iow format-patch taken as git am)
<henrix> smb: so, what would be your suggestion?  should i replace the 'cherry picked from...' by 'back ported from...' when the patch doesn't match the original commit?
<henrix> i'm ok with that
<smb> I probably would do that, yeah. And I would use "cherry-picked" and "backported" because I am anal... :-P
<henrix> heh, ok. i'll do that then. thanks
<rtg_> ogasawara, do you have the HW to repro the bug in bug #1178191 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1178191 in intel "[Ubuntu13.04 final]S3/S4 automatic resume when connect the USB3.0 hub and storage on SharkBay platforms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178191
<zedtux> Hello everyone. I already spoke in that channel with jpds about my issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/929715 where I have posted a git repo with an example of code that reproduce the issue. Could someone tell me what is the next step for my issue ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929715 in linux (Ubuntu) "netfilter_ipv4.h:13:47: fatal error: limits.h: No such file or directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> rtg_: I've got the shark bay desktop, but I don't have a usb 3.0 device.  lemme check if I can reproduce without it.
<rtg_> zedtux, your include issue is prolly fixed in 3.8 or 3.9 with the transition to uapi. I see that limits.h now lives at include/uapi/linux/limits.h
<zedtux> sorry rtg_ what means "prolly" ?
<rtg_> zedtux, probably
<zedtux> Ha! :D
<zedtux> But in my latest comment I say that I tried with kernel version 3.8.0-19 and still have the issue. So let's hope with the 3.9 version.
<henrix> zedtux: why are you undef'ing __KERNEL__ in a kernel module? haven't took a look at the details, but i'm pretty sure that's not a good idea
<zedtux> henrix, Otherwise I have a compilation issue. Let me find the error message
<zedtux> henrix, see my comment: // This is needed in order to have access to NF_IP_PRE_ROUTING and NF_IP_POST_ROUTING
<zedtux> Also often I saw this (like in this link: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12073963/how-to-access-data-payload-from-tcphdr-sk-buff-struct-on-debian-64-bits)
<zedtux> henrix, (http://www.lainoox.com/tag/netfilter-firewall/)
<henrix> zedtux: right, i'm not familiar with that code. it doesn't seem to make sense to me, but you may be right
<henrix> zedtux: however, if i grep the kernel code for NF_IP_PRE_ROUTING i find exactly one hit -- and its meant to be used in user space only
<zedtux> henrix, I understand no worry. You're right it's strange...
<henrix> zedtux: so, you may be using the wrong define. but again, i may be wrong
<zedtux> henrix, ha.. that could explain the strange undef and compilation issue..
<zedtux> See u and thank you rtg_ and henrix
<ogasawara> rtg_: I'm unable to reproduce with a non usb 3.0 device.  I'll see about picking one up later and re-testing.
<rtg_> ogasawara, ack
<sconklin> apw: here?
<apw> sconklin, yo
<sconklin> heya
<apw> s'up
<sconklin> question: does the cve tracking magic update by using upstream sha1s in commits to our trees, even in the absence of a CVE field in the commit?
<apw> yes it only uses the sha1s
<apw> the cve information is not looked at at all
<sconklin> ok. does anything in our process look at the CVE field?
<apw> this means that stable updates triggre cve closure correctly
<apw> i think launchpad does a little to tie an upload to a CVE
<sconklin> yes, I agree that this is the way it should work (not that it matters) :-)
<sconklin> ok, that was all
<sconklin> thanks
<apw> np night
<infinity> rtg_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-raring looks more sensible now.
<rtg_> infinity, ack
<infinity> (This is what happens when SRUs don't go through the usual tracking process, I let it slip through)
<infinity> Luckily, recovering dead packages is totally doable now.
<rtg_> infinity, I don't think this was supposed to be an SRU, was it ? It was an initial upload.
<infinity> rtg_: Well, sure, but an initial upload to proposed, not release, so still SRUish in the process.
<infinity> rtg_: (Could have skipped a bunch of verification steps and such, sure)
<rtg_> hmm
<infinity> Mostly, it's just that without the tracking bug to remind me to copy everything that related to linux-foo, I forgot, and then linux-meta got overridden with the new one from the PPA being copied.  Not world-ending, and mostly my fault.
<infinity> Just saying a tracking bug would have held my hand. :)
<rtg_> infinity, ok, I'll make sure to get it right when  upload saucy LTS et al
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-10
<bryce> hey guys, today's my last day at canonical, so wanted to just thanks for being such a cool team to work with and share beers with!
<apw> henrix, yo ... did you do the CVE work for CVE-2013-3076 ?  
<apw> the matrix says that lucid is missing and wondering if it is in the pipeline, or got lost in application
<apw> i have deleted all the emails of course so i cannot check
<apw> oh god it is quiet ... help
 * ppisati -> out for a late lunch
 * cking takes an even later late lunch
<mdeslaur> slightly interesting: http://jwboyer.livejournal.com/47022.html
<apw> mdeslaur, slightly interesting indeed, mostly cause it says we are in sane line mostly
<apw> mdeslaur, thanks for the pointer
<apw> cking, do you have an up to date raring xen install?  i am getting failures creating new domains
<apw> Unable to complete install: 'POST operation failed: xend_post: error from xen daemon: (xend.err "Error creating domain: kernel '/usr/lib/xen-default/boot/hvmloader' not found")'
<cking> apw, I can find my Xen install and give it a go
<apw> cking, do you even have one of those ?  if so what package is it in :)
<apw> i was just trying to spin up some saucys
 * cking can't get it to boot - gimme a mo while I find a spare monitro
<apw> cking, that is so just the pain i went through
 * cking starts to update it
<apw> can you ask dpks where that comes from, in case it goes away
<apw> dpkg -S /usr/lib/xen-default/boot/hvmloader
<cking> just a sec, it's still booting 
<apw> rtg, yo ... i have pushed a manta-apw branch to saucy so you can see how i think this should be fixed
<apw> rtg, if you concur then i'll do the others
<apw> see my email reply for reasoning
<rtg> apw, just sent email on k-team list
<apw> rtg, see it now, great i'll get that sorted out.
<apw> rtg, do we have an hwe branch for saucy yet ?  as i need to test that one also if so.
<apw> henrix, about ?
<rtg> apw, if you get those changes into master-next, then I can take care of syncing manta
<apw> rtg, works for me, i'll let you know
<rtg> apw, I'll work on learning mutt in the meantime. I'm fed up with thunderbird.
<zequence> rtg: If you don't mind proprietary, try the opera builtin mail client. It's the best gui client I've ever used for high mail traffic
<zequence> That said, I'm in the process of transitioning to mutt myself, and using imapfilter to sort the mail
<apw> mdeslaur, bizarrly you seem to have worked on an old bug against virt-manager wherein it triggers this error "Error creating domain: kernel '/usr/lib/xen-default/boot/hvmloader' not found" ... seems I have this right now in raring
<mdeslaur> apw: hrm, I probably just added a fix that someone gave me...I've never personally used virt-manager with xen
<mdeslaur> apw: does that file exist?
<apw> mdeslaur, in fact you closed it for lack of feedback from the user
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe
<apw> mdeslaur, nope, in keeping with the bug, i have a xen-4.2 version
<apw> but nothing xen-default
 * apw pokes libvirt to see if this is in it
<mdeslaur> hrm, looks like that changed at some point
<apw> well cirtainly libvirt has a heap of xen-default paths in it
<apw> oh it has a patch to fix this, but ... not sure it is applied
<mdeslaur> does the xen package actually create a xen-default symlink to xen-4.2?
<apw> i don't think it does, and i think libvirt in saucy is patched to remove those paths too
<mdeslaur> oh, yeah, I see that now
<apw> i see this was well tested in raring before release, sigh
<mdeslaur> but then, something needs to put hvmloader in the path
<mdeslaur> apw: I'd poke hallyn for libvirt
<apw> mdeslaur, will do indeed, i think it is meant to be fixed in what i am running
<apw> so i am going to reboot it harder to make sure i got the old version off the bottom of my shoe
<hallyn_> apw: i don't touch the xen bits, but zul / smb should have answers
<apw> hallyn_, it looks to be a libvirt issue to my eye
<apw> hallyn_, which is odd as both ends of the relationship have the latest version, but they are still triggering paths with /xen-default/ in the middle
<hallyn_> apw: right, ping zul
<apw> ta
<apw> rtg, ok if i see this right with your patch reverted, the bits needed to do the separated headers are in the main rules
<apw> rtg, so if you sync debian from saucy into the branch, then you should be able to just fix the control file
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> rtg, if you want to just sync the debian in there, i can do the rest if that is easier
<apw> rtg, if you are doing it there are two places, the control.stub.in for the naming of the main package, and flavours.stub for the Depends on the flavour headers
<rtg> apw, you gonna push your changes to master-next ?
<apw> rtg, i am saying that what was there before your patch should be sufficient
<rtg> apw, oh, ok.
<apw> rtg, so there are no changes to add, it is in there
<apw> the key components are the indeppkg and its use on link-headers, which is in there
<apw> plus of cours your control changes, but htey are branch specific
<rtg> apw, when I synced before there seemed to be a lot of differences, though a lot was whitespace.
<apw> yeah those branches are on very very old base, i assume you just replaced it completly
<apw> which ought to work
<rtg> apw, I'm going to
<apw> rtg, as you are doing manta, shall i do the same to mako
<rtg> apw, ok, so I slammed HEAD on master-next in order to drop the platform names patch. I'll update manta accordingly
<rtg> apw, yeah, go ahead and do mako
<apw> rtg, lets see if a naive conversion just works
<rtg> apw, a naive rsync clobbers debian/rules.d 'cause the indep headers package name changes aren't in master-next
<apw> ?
<rtg> UBUNTU: [Packaging] make the common headers SRCPKGNAME prefix
 * apw waits on his build
<apw> that is in there ?
 * apw lets his test build complete
<apw> the header link stage looked to have the right names at least
<rtg> apw,  ok, those changes are _already_ in master-next. never mind.
<apw> yeah, master next has them, but they do nothing cause the src package is called linux
<rtg> apw, well, it JFDTRT
<apw> i think it does indeed, waiting on the final bits with DI disabled
<apw> some of our improvements to the debian/rules* have been worthwhile :)  even if kamal hates it
<plars> cking: are you around perchance?
<plars> or someone that can take a look at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/power/eventstat/image/14/machine/1/task_type/all/details/
<cking> plars, yep, I'll peek at it
<plars> we are seeing a *huge* increase in events from swapper
<plars> we've had some issues in the automation that kept it from running the past few days, so it may not have just been today
<apw> rtg, ok i have pushed my mako redux to saucy repo ... perhaps look it over
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> rtg, shall i do the other one
<rtg> apw, I'm working on manta
<apw> grouper
<rtg> apw, rock on
<cking> plars, how do I access the raw logs on the tests?
<rtg> apw, I think you lost the gcc-4.7 changes to mako in debian/rules.d/0*
<apw> rtg, mako did it in Makefile not in the debian bits
<rtg> ah
<plars> cking: click on one of the tasks, then the build id, or just go here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/eventstat-saucy-desktop-amd64-install-idle-vm/4/?
<apw> rtg, which reminds me, if you do it where you do, you need to add $(CROSS_COMPILE) before gcc-4.7
<apw> i had that on my manta-apw branch
<cking> plars, ok - got it- thanks
<rtg> apw, yeah, just forgot
<apw> rtg, i'll switch my branches to match yours next
<apw> though i think doko hinted it may not be needed any more
<apw> i must check with him
<cking> plars, I'm confused by the results that are 20120425,  I didn't know we had this running last year. is that a bug in the time stamp?
<cking> also, it's kinda hard to see what changed in terms of kernel version being tested, it's kinda hard to find that info quickly
<apw> rtg, oh, hmm, i think we should be overriding REAL_CC not CC in the 3.4 branches ...
<plars> cking: those with the old dates are probably from the quantal/precise runs I did.. I didn't realize that the dashboard would show them in the same spot
<plars> cking: I can take any feedback you have to the people working on the dashboard if you'd like
<cking> plars, it would be useful to have the kernel version info there just to make life a little easier ;-)
<plars> cking: we test the whole image, and we're looking at these events not just in kernel but apps too
<plars> cking: it should be easier to derive versions of all these things from somewhere shouldn't it?
<cking> plars, sure, it would be nice to figure out easily what's changed
<rtg> apw, I think that is an android addition in your mako Makefile
<rtg> its not in manta
<cking> plars, the std.dev. looks very broken for some of the data, for exampe cupsd, the min/max is a very small  and the calculated std.dev is 300, I make it to be ~0.36
<josepht> cking: that's std.dev % or std.dev/avg
<cking> mind boggles
<cking> josepht, is it a a population std.dev  in % then?
<josepht> cking: yes, the population std.dev is in there too, one column to the left
<cking> josepht, yep, that's good then ;-)
<cking> bah, /me needs to use stdevp() in libreoffice next time
 * ppisati goes out for a bit...
<cking> plars, so what's the official procedure when issues like this get spotted? do bugs get filed and if so, who files them?
<plars> cking: in theory, anyone could see it out there and open something on it
<plars> cking: I try to check it regularly, but we have a LOT of these sort of things to check on
<plars> cking: but today was the first time it came up for me since the job started going again, and I noticed something off there. After our talk last week I thought it best to bounce if off you first to make sure it was really a bug
<plars> cking: now that the other results are on that dashboard, I do notice that the events for quantal and precise looked pretty high too, so maybe we got a lot better during raring?
<cking> plars, I'm not sure, the rate coincides with the 250Hz tick interval, so I'm not sure yet
<plars> cking: and I did file a bug for the comiz/gnome-screensaver issue you pointed out last week also
<cking> plars, thanks ;-)
<plars> cking: it's encouraging that the stddev was so low in quantal and precise, so once that's fixed we should see much more stable data for saucy
<plars> cking: so should I just open a bug on this for you to look at? Can I assign it to you or should it go to the team?
<cking> please open it, assign it to me, also, I'd like to see how it changes over time too
<cking> plars, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/power-saucy-desktop-i386-power-test-1/1/artifact/qa-power-testing/results/raring-power-amd64-2013-05-07_14:52:25-power_consumption.json - this has the name "raring" but in fact it is a suacy test - that's a bit confusing 
<plars> cking: I'll take a look
<cking> ta
<plars> cking: I think there's some environment variables that get set for that stuff
<cking> utah-tastic
<plars> cking: actually this is a variable that the kernel tests want set
<cking> ah
<cking> oh well, whatever
<plars> cking: I'll change it for now, and try to remember to come back to it at some point and think about whether there's a better place I can inherit it from so that it picks it up automagically
<cking> righteo
<plars> cking: regardless of the name, it *is* running on saucy  though :)
<apw> plars, how do i find the kernel version for these tests?
<plars> apw: there is no way for you to find out the kernel version that was in a specific day's image?
<plars> should be in the manifest I think
<apw> and that is in your results, or i have to download 800M of image to find out
<plars> apw: no, should be more like a 50k file on cdimage
<plars> apw: but I agree it would be nice if it was easier to find, we'll see what we can do there in the future
<apw> perhaps a link direct to the manifest for the image
<rtg> apw, pushed and uploaded saucy manta. you could delete the manta-apw branch
<apw> rtg, gon
<apw> gone
<infinity> apw: That same headers fix is needed for mako and grouper too.
<apw> infinity, all true, and they are both done and pending for the next uploads
<apw> infinity, i don't think there is any gain from uploading for just that though ... 
<infinity> apw: Fair enough.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-05
<jarkko> 3.13.11 is the last 3.13 kernel, when i can accept to get new maintained by ubuntu?
<mlankhor1t> Hello, world!\n
<apw> jarkko, our team will be continuing maintenance there for some time, updates will come out on a similar cadance to before
<jarkko> apw: i got ralink wifi device, it spams dmeg, dropping packets...any idea if it ever gets fixed?
<jarkko> it was better on some 3.8 serie kernel
<sforshee> hallyn: do you expect any issues with cgmanager on a 3.15-rc kernel? I'm getting errors from lxc-start when setting devcgroup permissions.
<hallyn> sforshee: i do not expect any, no
<hallyn> oh, well you might have an issue logging in, from pam audit, but otherwise no
<hallyn> can you do lxc-start -n name -l trace -o outout and pastebinit outout ?
<hallyn> i've not run 3.14, let alone 3.15 at all
<sforshee> hallyn: I've already got the log, just a sec
<hallyn> well aren't you just ahead of the game :)
<sforshee> but I also have local changes, so just wondering if it was expected or if I might have broke something
<hallyn> there have been massive cgroup kernel changes lately so i wouldn't be surprised if it's one of those
<sforshee> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399324/
<sforshee> hallyn: I'm building now minus my changes, so I'll see if that works
<hallyn> sforshee: lxc is running fine, init is exiting early
<hallyn> sforshee: might add '--debug --verbose' to init's args (lxc-start -n container -- /sbin/init --debug --verbose (or is it a single -?))
<hallyn> i'm gonna run and make an unwise purchase, biab
<sforshee> hallyn: what about this:
<sforshee> lxc-start 1395072106.113 ERROR    lxc_cgmanager - call to cgmanager_set_value_sync failed: invalid request
<sforshee>       lxc-start 1395072106.113 ERROR    lxc_cgmanager - Error setting cgroup devices.allow limit p1
<sforshee>       lxc-start 1395072106.114 ERROR    lxc_cgmanager - Error setting devices.allow to c 10:237 rwm for p1
<sforshee>       lxc-start 1395072106.114 ERROR    lxc_start - failed to setup the devices cgroup for 'p1'
<sforshee>       lxc-start 1395072106.136 ERROR    lxc_start - failed to spawn 'p1'
<sforshee>       lxc-start 1395072106.137 ERROR    lxc_commands - command get_cgroup failed to receive response
<sforshee> but yeah, I see what you're talking about there
<hallyn> sforshee: certainly is disturbing
<hallyn> sforshee: it sounds like i'll have to do some debugging.  Can you put some straight 3.14 kernels in a ppa?  I'll test tonight or tomorrow.
<hallyn> (will be in flight soon)
<sforshee> hallyn: you can get builds here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sforshee> note that I'm using 3.15 tho, not 3.14
<hallyn> sforshee: and is kernel-ppa 3.14?
<sforshee> not sure
<sforshee> hallyn: sorry, misuderstood. That's not really a ppa, it's just where we stash mainline builds for testing.
<hallyn> ok
<sforshee> (I don't know why it says ppa in the name)
<hallyn> that has confused me in the past actually
<sforshee> hallyn: I get the same results with the 3.15-rc4 build from there
<hallyn> sforshee: does this block you?
<sforshee> I can rebase onto an older kernel, so no, probably not
<hallyn> sforshee: ok.  obviously it's still urgent, but good to know.  I"ll look into it.  thanks
<sforshee> hallyn: ta. Safe travels.
<arges> smb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310586
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-06
<fragmede> Hi all. Not seeing tags for the latest kernels on the git repo, can someone assist?
<fragmede> eg, expect to see Ubuntu-3.13.0-24.47 tag on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=summary
<fragmede> (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2204-1/ being the usn for 24.47)
<apw> fragmede (N,BFTL), yep, that was a security release so the trees lag them some
<apw> fragmede (N,BFTL), they should now be published
<apw> hans109h_ (N,BFTL), further test kernels available in your bug
<apw> jibel, does the autotesting of kernels cover utopic yet out of the PPA?
<apw> tseliot1, first initial not ready yet upload of utopic is in our PPA so we can start testing the dkms packages against it
<tseliot1> apw: ok, I'm kind of booked out though. I have two different deadlines this week
<apw> tseliot1, i don't supposed it'll be rushing out of there, just a heads up to get whatever testing we can done
<tseliot1> apw: ok, good
<jibel> apw, not yet, that's on my list. maybe tomorrow, more likely early next week.
<apw> jibel, tseliot1, thanks
<tseliot1> np
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting CANCELED Today **
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 13th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<xnox> are we blacklisting kernel modules somewhere? e.g. like blacklisting pc-speaker?
<apw> xnox, not that i recall, not that i have seen any kit with a pc-speaker in the last 5 years
<xnox> apw: if i boot my laptop with systemd i get nasty "BEEP" when i reboot.
<xnox> apw: if i boot my laptop with upstart, i don't have that.....
<xnox> oh, i might be using upstart reboot, not systemd reboot.
<apw> xnox, or perhaps systemd makes a nasty beep
<xnox> apw: well it clearly does not unmount filesystems cleanly
<apw> this sounds like expected behaviour in the half merged world
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-07
<hallyn> sforshee: upstream kernel is working fine for me in utopic for lxc, fwiw
<hallyn> (kernel frmo http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc4-utopic/linux-image-3.15.0-031500rc4-generic_3.15.0-031500rc4.201405042135_amd64.deb)
<hallyn> oh, was it unprivileged that didn't work?
<sforshee> hallyn: yes, unpriveleged
<hallyn> hm, that's working too
<hallyn> well i can't ping :)
<sforshee> still better than what I was getting
<hallyn> but that's smoser's fault
<sforshee> let me update this vm and try it again
<hallyn> nwo i'm running the utopic lxc, not daily ubuntu-lxc ppa,
<sforshee> I'm running the daily ppa
<hallyn> switching,
<hallyn> still works
<sforshee> hmm, still not working for me. Let me try creating a new one.
<hallyn> you're in a set of cgroups that you own?
<sforshee> I assume so, I don't think I did anything manually with the cgroups, just ran lxc-create
<sforshee> still not working with a container I just created
<sforshee> maybe it's something I changed in a config file
<hallyn> can you lxc-start -n xxx -l info -o outout and pastebinit outout?
<hallyn> (think i asked you for that before but i don't recall what was tehre)
<sforshee> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411191/
<hallyn> sforshee: cat /proc/self/cgroups
<sforshee> cat: /proc/self/cgroups: No such file or directory
<sforshee> no s?
<hallyn> sigh
<sforshee> there
<sforshee> there's /proc/self/cgroup
<hallyn> yes can you please pb it
<sforshee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411214/
<hallyn> ah, 
<hallyn> you need to add net_cls to set of controllers logind moves you into
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> oh !  are you on trusty userspace by chance?
<sforshee> yes
<hallyn> yeah so
<hallyn> /etc/systemd/system.conf:23:#JoinControllers=cpu,cpuacct,cpuset net_cls,net_prio
<hallyn> i assume the trusty kernel didn't have net_cls so it wasn't enabled by default for systemd.
<hallyn> stgraber: ^ is there room for something more future-compatible there?
<hallyn> hm, maybe lxc should simply ignore any cgrousp it can't edit
<sforshee> hallyn: I should probably get a utopic vm set up anyhow, so I'll just go ahead and do that
<sforshee> hallyn: do you want me to file a bug though? Because we will eventually make newer kernels available for trusty.
<hallyn> sforshee: yeah, but this is likely to become a common thing as new cgroups get enabled in the kernel, so it's worth handling ina dvance
<hallyn> sforshee: yes, please.  I guess against both systemd and lxc, we'll figure out which package should worry about it
<stgraber> hallyn: logind will change a lot pretty soon, until then, just push the superset in that variable, if a controller doesn't exist, it'll just skip it
<hallyn> stgraber: so should we sru that to trusty?
<stgraber> hallyn: yes, we should
<hallyn> sforshee: i guess just open the bug against systemd for now, to add net_cls to JoinControllers.  thx
<sforshee> hallyn: I've already filed it against both, feel free to modify as you see fit: bug #1317179
<sforshee> bug 1317179
<sforshee> is the bot dead?
<hallyn> sforshee: great, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-08
<apw>  /b 2
<zequence> Any chance one could sync linux-rt from Debian?
<zequence> And just keep it in sync with security updates and such, through a special SRU process?
<zequence> Haven't actually tried one of those kernels on Ubuntu, and I'm pretty oblivious to what they could be missing in terms of Ubuntu specific patches
<zequence> But, assuming they would work, it would seem like a lot less work compared to the alternative, which we are considering: to re-introduce a linux-rt variant of the Ubuntu kernel.
<henrix> zequence: just out of curiosity: is linux-rt the preempt-rt patched kernels?
<apw> i thought that patchset was mostly dead now
<zequence> No, it's still alive :)
<apw> and ... there is no linux-rt source package in debian
<zequence> hmmm, no they don't seem to have that for jessie
<zequence> But, there are for wheezy, and in sid they have 3.14
<apw> what do they call it even
<apw> as rmadison cannot find it
<zequence> try linux-image-rt-amd64
<henrix> well, i problem i see is with linux-rt is that they pick only specific kernel versions for their patchset, and they don't match ubuntu kernel versions
<henrix> (well, they support 3.2 and 3.8. but not 3.13 for ex)
<apw> you are never going to be able to be on an ubuntu chosen kernel with their workflow
<apw> what do you think you are going to get for all that pain?
<zequence> a few ms more, basically
<apw> an do you need it, or is that just something that makes you hot
<apw> as the release schedules for debian and ubuntu do not line up
<apw> you have no guaretee of any kind of security support at all on a synd
<apw> synced kernel from debian, i think you are asking for a world of pain
 * apw cannot really understand how so many years have gone by and this is not yet in mainline
 * apw loves the way the current documentation talks about natty
<zequence> Well, it's just an idea. I would need to do some real testing to find out the pros and cons with lowlatency vs rt. I do know that -lowlatency is just on the limit of acceptance in some cases, so it is at least interesting to find out
<zequence> ..and what the choices could be
<apw> well you should be able to copy the source package, which i have yet to find still
<apw> into a ppa and let it build, and see what happens
<apw> zequence, what is the source package for those
<lag> apw: Hola
<apw> lag, hi
<lag> apw: Are you well?
<zequence> apw: I think it's it's the same source for all linux kernels, not sure.
<apw> lag, yeah, you?
<lag> apw: Yeah, doing well thanks
<lag> apw: I think I found a checkpatch false positive 
<lag> apw: ./scripts/checkpatch.pl -f drivers/mfd/88pm80x.c
<zequence> apw: linux-latest for the latest. Really haven't checked out that at all.
<lag> apw: It appears your script doesn't know about SIMPLE_DEV_PM_OPS()
<apw> lag, there are many of them indeed
<apw> lag, email it to me and joe
<apw> lag, and ignore it if it is wrong, you are allowed to
<lag> apw: I'll collect them and send a batch email
<apw> sounds good
<lag> apw: Ta
<apw> zequence, so yeah that makes your life very painful as it will make heaps of kernels but ... hey that is what PPAs are for, making a mess
<apw> zequence, so i'd suggest step one is to copy the source from debian into a ppa and see what happens
<zequence> apw: Ok, thanks. I will try that.
<apw> henrix, this backport for teh CVE, i am damned if i can see why its not a cherry-pick 
<biswass> Hi, I am facing a kernel panic during boot, and it has been quite frequent in the last couple of weeks. I am using 3.13.0-16-generic with Ubuntu 1404 LTS. I have tried reporting the bug with apport, but it says that the package is not an official Ubuntu package.
<apw>  linux | 3.13.0-24.46  | trusty           | source
<apw>  linux | 3.13.0-24.47  | trusty-security  | source
<apw>  linux | 3.13.0-24.47  | trusty-proposed  | source
<apw>  linux | 3.13.0-24.47  | trusty-updates   | source
<apw> biswass, no indeed as the release kerenl is -24 that makes sense
<biswass> Ah okay, thanks. So then why is it that my kernel version is not getting updated?
<biswass> How can I update my version to the latest build?
<apw> biswass, no idea how you have such an old version, is this a desktop or server
<apw> it should be asking you to update in the general case
<biswass> This is a desktop, and I have a regular Ubuntu LTS and get regular updates. 
<biswass> apw, Yeah right, that is how it should be.
<apw> biswass, and is indeed what happens on the kit i am using right now
<apw> biswass, so what does this command say: dpkg -l linux-image-* | grep 'ii'
<apw> biswass, you may want to pm me the results rather than spam here
<apw> biswass, ok you have lost your meta packages
<apw> biswass, "apt-get install linux-generic" should sort you out
<apw> which should install the meta packages depending on the latest kerenls
<apw> you should see a kernel more like -24.47 installed as a result
<henrix> apw: oh, it is *almost* a cherry-pick :)
<henrix> apw: it won't be a clean cherry-pick in munlock_vma_page() -- you need a minor adjustment
<henrix> apw: but yeah, calling it a backport is probably too much :)
<henrix> apw: my rule is: if it is not a clean cherry-pick, i call it backport.
<apw> then it is a backport, i just can't see the differnce :)
<apw> henrix, oh but why quantal backport and not quantal main
<henrix> apw: i believe there won't be any other quantal kernel, but i may be wrong (i was wrong last week)
<henrix> bjf: ^
<henrix> hmm... bjf isn't around
<apw> no indeed
<henrix> ok, i'll ping him once he's around later today
<apw> henrix, i'll just reply and mention it in the thread, then it won't get lost
<apw> and you don't have to wait on him
<henrix> apw: ack, thanks
<apw> smb, you know how to test iscsitarget i am sure, and of course you are running utopic :)
<smb> apw, the answer is no anyway :-P
<apw> smb, no to both ?
<apw> smb, i just uploaded a "fixed" version of iscsitarget to utopic, i guess i need to find someone who does use it
<smb> apw, no to the first as in not from the top of my head. the utopic part not yet
<smb> apw, Maybe I could bring up a VM to test... but then so could you...
<apw> smb, on i can install it, but have literally no idea how to use it :)
<apw> one of those things i was hoping you were familiar with
<smb> Yeah, every now in a while. Usually have to figure out where I maybe wrote down how
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-09
<one> What is the most direct way to obtain the source corresponding to the currently running Ubuntu generic kernel?
<one> apt-get is pulling linux-meta and the results are a newerr version that doesn't support the same crypto
<one> Hi
<apw> one (N,BFTL), the easiest is probabally to look at the tags in the git repositories at kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-<series>.git
<one> Hi
<one> WHat is the most direct way to obtain the kernel source?
<one> For a spcific version. Matching what is currently run on the system used.
<apw> one, the easiest is probabally to look at the tags in the git repositories at kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-<series>.git
<apw> one, or pull-lp-source -d linux <version>
<one> apw: looking at the versions
<one> what are 'tags' I do not want to do any more 'cooldude; lingo
<one> The version closest to the kern I am looking for just contains a 'metasource' package in place of where the sourcecode is usually located
<lag> apw: Hola
<lag> apw: A friend of mine is complaining that the Ubuntu repos are pretty slow - are there alternatives?
<amitk> lag: mirrors?
<lag> amitk: Looking here now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<lag> amitk: Now here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<one> Why is the sourcecode hidden?
<amitk> lag: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<amitk> lag: though the installer should select the best mirror
<lag> amitk: "It's coming down faster now" :)
<amitk> heh
<one> Why is the sourcecode hidden?
<amitk> one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<apw> one the source code is not hidden, it is either in our git repo or in the source package for the linux-image-* package that contains your kernels
<apw> one, i assume you are looking at the meta-package package such as "linux-image-generic" which comes from a different source, and is part of the mechanism which lets you have a "current" and "previous" kernels
<apw> a very special feature of the kernel packages
<apw> as amitk says that wiki page has all the details on how to obtain it easily
<one> apw no looking at the git repo
<one> apw no, looking at the git repo and the source tree includes linux-meta that just has a few text files
<one> apw: Where is the actual sourcecode?
<apw> in the right git repo
<apw> which release are you on
<amitk> one: read the fine manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<apw> ie which kernel version range are you looking for, and i'll find you the right link
<apw> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-<release>.git
<apw> so that one yes?
<apw> which <release> did you substitute in 
<one> quantal 
<one> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=apw/ubuntu-quantal-meta.git;a=summary
<one> you
<apw> no that is substituting in quantal-meta, that is not substituting in quantal
<apw> and that is something from my directory not from the ubuntu one
<apw> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git
<apw> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=summary
<apw> that one is the gitweb you wanted
<one> I do not want to install git
<one> I just want the sourcecode
<one> not download and install more trash
<apw> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<apw> is how to get the source
<apw> if you arn't using git, as it says on that wiki
<apw> as it even said first on that wiki
<one> the https connection doesnt establish
<one> if the server was accepting http I could have looked
<apw> that i am unable to help you with
<one> I do not want to install more trash nor do I want to be forced to use a bunch of tracking codes
<apw> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)     
<apw> will do what you want then, it will get you the raw source
<apw> which is how you get the source of all and any package in debian based systems
<one> that looks to be downloading the full source previously I had run apt-get source linux-source or something without the uname
<apw> yep, that gets you the meta package which tracks our releases
<apw> the kernel is special in that regard, so you can have old kernels for emergencies
<one> then I downloaded the package for the source from some link that was in the meta package
<one> and it compiled into a version other than what it was labled as
<apw> which link was that
<one> I do not recall at the moment it was a while back but the package is labled 3.5.0 and the result is 3.5.5
<apw> that would depend how you build it, if you use the debian rules to build it it will likely come out as 3.5.0-NN style, if you use direct make it might well be 3.5.N
<one> And it isnt compatible with the crypto running on the current 3.5.0
<one> How are the debian rules used to build it?
<apw> to build the full package you would use dpkg-buildpackage -b which will build it for the build machiens architecture
<apw> of course you need th
<apw> the appropriate build infratstructure installed, compilers, kernel-wedge etc etc
<apw> or one could build it in a PPA
<one> this looks like some more source not sure if its different from what is in the linux-source-3.5.0
<one> they are both 3.5.0
<one> also theres a linux-meta-3.5.0
<one> this scheeming doesn't make sense
<one> in that way it is hidden
<one> without sense it becomes dice
<one> just guess at a random naming schema
<one> like cracking a bicycle lock just to figure out what it is possibly named
<apw> one, apt-get source gets that actual source package which was uploaded to make the binaries you have, so its not random source
<one> apw are there any other advantages to using dpkg-b... to build other than detecting the architechure not even to the specifics of cpuinfo
<apw> one, you get a package that is built the same way the archive builds it, it all depends what you are building your kernel for to know whether it matters
<one> apw: so does it force automation of everything or is there a way to modify the config?
<apw> the configs are builtin and can be modified
<one> apw: is it also possible to build something for another machine using the dpkg-build...
<one> apw: the kernel is being rebuilt to cut out the extras and then add some custom modules
<one> I am planning on some modules which use interactive crypto
<apw> dpkg-buildpackage can build for the architectures the build machine supports only
<apw> unless you use cross-compilers
<one> well that is where to start, kernel, and start cleaning up this junk
<one> bunch of junk everywhere on the machine
<one> any links to a linux compatible braille term
<one> interactive crypto to check the eyes for trickery
<one> clean machine
<one> Iam going to clean up the machine and then use it.
<one> Can't even be used the popular idea is that folks pay to have machines use them.
<one> obsurd!
<one> vanguard robots spying on me
<one> they play game
<one> communists
<one> it seems somewhat surreal
<one> Did you just open emacs?
<one> Something just opened emacs
<one> I know you want me to code.
<hallyn> you wanna talk about surreal
<smb> hallyn, is that the state after too many beers?
<hallyn> smb: haha, no, i just looking at the backscroll, with 'one' and 'apw' talking to each other
<hallyn> smb: all i've had is half of rharper's bottle.  where are you?
<hallyn> i've turned qemu-nbd into an orphan and accidentally downloaded an armhf cloud image, i think i can call tonight a success
<smb> hallyn, In my room but ready to roll any time
<hallyn> zul hasn't yet shown up on irc
<hallyn> smb: lobby in 10 misn?
<smb> sounds like at least some err progress (nbd and arm)
<smb> hallyn, ack
<hallyn> smb: woohoo, container with qcow2 backing store working '\o/
<smb> yay
<one> here does dpkg place the kernel after using buildpackage?
<one> Where does dpkg place the kernel after using buildpackage?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-10
<one> It makes a bunch of files named *.udeb se installable packages?
<infinity> zequence: Need some lowlatency rebases when you get a chance.
<infinity> BenC: Moar linux-ppc plox.
<smb> infinity, Your evening is already over?
<infinity> smb: My host for the evening has to wake up early tomorrow (and so do I, for that matter).
<smb> hm tough... but then apparently I did not end up in a better place than in front of a screen either
<BenC> infinity: Aye capitan
<hallyn> smb: is there a better place?
<smb> Sure there are enough which would have a better "view" to them. Not necessarily safer, I have to admit that... :-P
<hallyn> i bet they'll welcome you right on back 
<smb> sure. oh well at least here the choice of music is mine
<hallyn> :)
<one> From the wiki fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs
<one> This takes the current configuration for each architecture/flavour supported and calls
<one> menuconfig for that. -- How may something other than ncurses be used?
<one> How does one go about editing it from text file?
<one> There is no ncurses package in the repo.
<zequence> infinity: Yep. Will do that today somtime
<melodie> hello!
<apw> one, there is an ncurses package in the archive?  the config fragments are in the debian.master/configs hierachy
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-11
<kongda_> Hello, I'd like to write an application to recognize three finger touch pad gesture on Ubuntu. Could anyone point me in the right direction? Or is there a gesture recognition API provided by the Linux Kernel?
<one> What is an alternate way to edit the kern config the build setup requres ncurses. Ncurses is not in the repo.
<one> jjohansen: cava
<jjohansen> one: ?
<one> french
<one> What is going on jjohansen ?
 * jjohansen is chasing bugs
<one> find out where they come from instead of getting just one
<one> fix them all
<jjohansen> sadly too many of them come from me :)
<one> So why is jjohansen chasing them?
<one> jjohansen put bugs into the ubuntu kernel?
<jjohansen> because they are good at eluding me
<jjohansen> sadly sometimes yes, I try not to but it happens
<one> well if they don't bug me I am not chasing them
<one> Just when they invade my living space I squash them
<one> What is an alternate way to edit the kern config the build setup  requres ncurses. Ncurses is not in the repo.
<jjohansen> libncurses5, libncurses5-dev are in the archive
<jjohansen> you can also directly edit the config with make oldconfig, however that by-passes the usual debian packaging, stuff. So it just depends on how you make you kernels
<jjohansen> also you can hand edit the config pieces in debian.master/config
<one> What are the options for editing the config file?
<one> Or where is the configfile used by dpkg -buildpackage located?
<one> modify it manually
<zequence> 7win5
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-04
<infinity> xnox: It was just announced, patience. :P
<infinity> xnox: But there's some stuff to play with at https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<pkern> Hi. We're looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1450442 right now... Will an update to trusty bump the ABI version? (So that we can uninstall the broken version globally but still get the update...)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450442 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null); Call Trace: [<ffffffff810fb39b>] ? audit_compare_dname_path+0x2b/0xa0" [Critical,In progress]
<tjaalton> pkern: no, it didn't bump the abi
<pkern> The patch didn't, but I'm not sure about the update schedule here and if it will be coalesced with other patches?
<tjaalton> according to git the abi wasn't bumped
<tjaalton> -52.86 has the fix
<pkern> Well, -50 and -51 were broken and -51 is what hit us, so it's -52.
<tjaalton> ah
<pkern> I don't see 86 :(
<pkern> Just 85
<tjaalton> oh right, there was a cve in between that bumped it
<tjaalton> still building I guess
<pkern> In a PPA and then copied?
<tjaalton> not sure, apw?
<pkern> Yeah, it's in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<pkern> tjaalton: Thanks for the pointer to -52.86.
<pkern> That helps. :)
<tjaalton> yw
<genkgo> We have a problem with HyperV and Ubuntu. The problems occurs during backuping up a VPS. We have the feeling it is kernel related. Filesystems goes read-only somewhere during backup. Kernel is 3.13.0-49. Our CentOS machine does not have this problem. It uses kernel 3.10.0-123.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-05
<leitao> any idea when the 3.19 kernel will start moving to trusty-proposed archive? 
<leitao> ogasawara, arges: ^
<ogasawara> leitao: soon :)  we're ran into a few respins this past week which has impacted/delayed us getting linux-lts-vivid
<leitao> ogasawara, good. thanks
<ogasawara> leitao: I believe we're hoping to get linux-lts-vivid re-done today, and hopefully available shortly thereafter
<leitao> is linux-lts-vivid an archive or just a code name for 14.04.3?
<arges> leitao: linux-lts-vivid is the package name for the vivid backport kernel 
<leitao> arges, got it. thanks
<arges> no problem
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** No Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Today.  Meetings will resume after UOS 
<jsalisbury> **
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-06
<NikTh> Hello, is there a way to workaround this problem ? " EE: Unresolved module dependencies in base package ! " 
<NikTh> Fail Log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205724333/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.linux_4.0.1-999.20150506_BUILDING.txt.gz
<apw> NikTh, that means you added or moved something into linux-image from extra and it needs something else from the -extra package moved over
<apw> if you do not care about the split at all in your use case, then you can just turn it off
<apw> if you do care you need to find out what it is whining about and pull it over too
<apw> if you don't think you are doing such things then we need to read the log
<NikTh> apw: Thanks for the answer. Can you see the log (I have already posted) , last lines. I have searched the web for this error but I couldn’t find something useful. 
<apw> NikTh, what did you do to the kernel, what are you changin
<apw> are you trying to build a mainline kernel source there ?
<NikTh> I added one patch only and another  minor change. Nothing special I guess: https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30/+archive/ubuntu/trusty4/+packages
<apw> NikTh, but against which tree
<NikTh> apw: Here is the full config if that helps https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205718414/linux_4.0.1-999.20150505_4.0.1-999.20150506.diff.gz . Which tree ? I'm not sure I understand, but If I understand correctly, the linux-stable. 
<apw> if you are building a non-ubuntu base (which it sounds like you are) you need to suppress the split do_extras_package=false
<NikTh> I have found an easy way (I think) to ubuntize the upstream kernel. clone: linux-stable, remote : ubuntu-trusty , checkout the debian and debian.master folders... 
<NikTh> creating a new flavour (I don't want to change the original  ones), changing the configuration, apply the patches.. compiling..etc. Local , I have not such problems, the kernel builds normal. On Launchpad it fails. 
<NikTh> do_extras_package=false inside the amd64.mk ? for instance. 
<NikTh> Ok. I have found the option. I will try that way. apw  Thanks :) 
<apw> yes some things are subtly different when building on a buildd than building locla
<apw> i assume its building the original flavours which break not the new ones
<apw> as the inclusion list which enables the split is flavour specific
<pkern> I'm confused about 3.13.0-52.86. Shouldn't it be released by now? precise got 52.85 (i.e. known broken wrt audit) yesterday instead of 52.86.
<henrix> pkern: looking... give me a sec
<henrix> pkern: so, the 3.13.0-52.86 is currently on the kernel PPA, and should hit -proposed soon.
<henrix> pkern: there has been a couple of respins of that (and other...) kernels recently, due to regressions, security fixes...
<pkern> henrix: Yeah, I'm fetching it from the kernel PPA right now.
<lamont> 3.13.0-49-generic running in a vm under 3.13.0-51-generic, with its disk being a vm on a swraid6 pv.. under what circumstances would it decide that it was getting all kinds of disk read errors on /dev/sda?
<smb> Guess one vm mean lv...
<lamont> disk is an lv on a vg which has one pv of swraid6
<smb> if that sda is inside the guest and the vm is qemu/kvm and the host does not whine about swraid failing maybe the device emulation of qemu could be blamed
<lamont> May  6 11:01:43 radicchio kernel: [46551.054088] 3w-xxxx: scsi0: Command failed: status = 0xc7, flags = 0x7f, unit #5.
<lamont> May  6 11:01:43 radicchio kernel: [46551.054155] sd 0:0:5:0: WARNING: Command (0x28) timed out, resetting card.
<lamont> would be relevant
<lamont> sde (aka sd 0:0:5:0) is one of the members of the gargantuan swraid6
<lamont> because every house needs a 10.74TB raid6, right?
<smb> hm, yeah though if there is not more failed ones this should in theory not bother the guest
<smb> that is probably mdraid, so does cat /proc/mdstat help?
<smb> lamont, not sure ... my house only has 8T raid5 :-P
<lamont> -radicchio(root) 326 : grep F /proc/mdstat
<lamont> -radicchio(root) 327 : 
<lamont> I'm suspectiong thatthe timeout in the host kernel is propogating to the guest, but it used to work just fine..
 * lamont will get -52 on both host and guest, and see if that makes any difference
<lamont> biggest pain is that the guest is the MTA for me
<smb> lamont, It would be odd but with software anything is possible
<lamont> true that
<smb> lamont, otoh, thinking on it, maybe having "normal" disks as part of the raid (not say those targetting nas and having a shorter recovery period) maybe this is a case of unlucky sync in waiting on an io to finish
<lamont> these are your generic, everyday 3TB sata drives, with 2 partiions, the big one in the raid6, and the small one in a raid1
<lamont> well, one of 3 raid1s, but whatever
<smb> lamont, not sure how helpful that is (since to be sure one would need a failing device when one needs it and not on anything one values either) but there  seems to be a timeout tweak in /sys/block/sda/device (which I guess is there for emulated (not virtio) device for the guest. maybe tweaking that to 60 (seemed to be set to 30) and assuming thats seconds maybe that allows the guest to be more fogiving
<lamont> I shall give that a try
<smb> lamont, Another option could be to change the guest from using that lv as emulated device into virtio disk (though that has a bit of a risk if mounting inside the guest is not using uuid of label because devices will rename from sdX to vdX). Would improve guest performance and get rid of assumptions made for real hw.
<lamont> smb: syntax?
<lamont>     <disk type='block' device='disk'>
<lamont>       <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
<lamont>       <source dev='/dev/RADICCHIO/mmjgroup-root'/>
<lamont>       <target dev='hda' bus='ide'/>
<lamont>       <address type='drive' controller='0' bus='0' target='0' unit='0'/>
<lamont>     </disk>
<lamont> that's the current config
<smb>    <disk type='block' device='disk'>
<smb>       <driver name='qemu' type='raw'/>
<smb>       <source dev='/dev/datavg/arg-trusty6401'/>
<smb>       <target dev='vda' bus='virtio'/>
<smb>       <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x04' function='0x0'/>
<smb>     </disk>
<smb> lamont, not sure one needs all lines 
<lamont> smb: ok.  I'll smack that around later
<smb> usually I attach virt-mangler err manager to the other side and be lazy. I would drop the address line as some numbering is done magically
<smb> lamont, assuming you go virsh edit
<lamont> virsh edit i slove
<smb> lamont, so maybe you need "<controller type='pci' index='0' model='pci-root'/>" ... but then index may need tweaking because of ide controller and slot for the disk needs not to conflict with other entries...
<smb> lamont, meh I'll email you a complete definition
<lamont> ta
<NikTh> God ! with this kernel build. It's so frustrating (well, when you don't know how to do it correctly) :P 
<NikTh> apw: When you're here around and having time,  any explanation on why amd64 succeeded and i386 failed would be appreciated :-)
<apw> NikTh, i'd need a log
<NikTh> The fail log I guess: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205750108/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.linux_4.0.1-999.201505061431_BUILDING.txt.gz
<apw> NikTh, that is failing because you don't have the manual pages for the cloud tools in your upstream repo
<NikTh> apw: Is this message related to manual pages for cloud tools? "cannot stat '/build/buildd/linux-4.0.1/tools/hv/*.8': No such file or directory" 
<apw> NikTh, we carry a patch for those i think, to create some, so you might need that, or rip the bit which is trying to copy them
<apw> yes
<NikTh> apw: Ok. If I want to patch the kernel with Ubuntu patches, and for this specific version, are these the only patches ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0.1-vivid/
<NikTh> the three .patch files I see there ? 
<NikTh> I suppose yes. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0.1-vivid/README
<apw> those are just the packaging we used to build the kernel, but the kernel there is a mainline kernel with no ubuntu sauce on it
<apw> those are not "ubuntu" kernels, but build of mainline without ubuntu changes, for ubuntu
<apw> they are mearly debug builds to allow problem isolation not production kernels
<NikTh> apw: Thanks. I know about the difference between Ubuntu and Mainline kernels. But where I could find the patches you mentioned for cloud tools OR how can I disable this "bit which is trying to copy" the man pages? Thanks. 
<apw> the patches you need would be in our git repo
<apw> 52ba18cffbebf208ceef5bbf9c830aac7b8c464e seems to be the skeleton man page, or you could just find and remove the command from debian/rules.d/*
<NikTh> apw: I think I'll prefer the second option, for now. Thanks again for valuable help. 
<lamont> grub-probe: error: disk `lvmid/jlLb2C-1kiF-tFKm-CvIK-sHDL-SJJZ-YE9fED/ftEZLq-JaxY-JSaD-CVuK-fPo4-mpOp-YQOOkD' not found.
<lamont> well done
<lamont> (looks like snapshots are poorly handled, again)
<smb> lamont, err is that the same environment as before... 
<lamont> totalluy
<lamont>   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: warning: Couldn't find physical volume `(null)'. Some modules may be missing from core image..
<lamont> about  8 of those per kernel, and 1 each of the disk not founds per kernel per lvm snapshot
<smb> I am a bit confused ... kinda hard to grok without knowing the layout. But one thing is that probing is excessive so everything multiplies
<smb> hm... dm-snapshot likely needs to be loaded
<lazyPower_> ogasawara: ping
<lamont> smb: switched, now shows /dev/sda1 for root, we'll see how well it behaves
<lamont> smb: though it alwyas syas sda
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-07
<smb> lamont, Then something is not right. Should say /dev/vda1 (and no it only always says sda regardless of ata or real scsi)
<lamont> smb: I see
<hallyn> ok so what is the recommended lts kernel package for on trusty?  There's a lot of options.  linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty ?
<hallyn> i.e. will that one auto-update to the vivid kernel at some point?
<hallyn> seems the most promising, think i'll go with that
<arges> hallyn: what are you trying to do? I believe the high level meta packages are 'linux-<flavor>?-<lts-series>?-<eol-upgrade>'  where eol-upgrade rolls into the next lts kernel
<arges> if that pseudo regex makes any sense
<hallyn> arges: linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty seems to be an alias for linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ;  -vivid doesn't exist yet;  so my ohpe was that linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty will become linux-image-generic-lts-vivid when that exists
<arges> hallyn: off the top of my head, not sure how the meta-packages get pulled in. 
<apw> hallyn, i thnk those are coming from the main linux-meta package
<apw> hallyn, and likely yes we would want to move those, when its not shiney and likely to eat peoples machines
<apw> so once some time has passed for stabalisation
<hallyn> apw: but so was linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty the right package for me to install?  i was on 3.13, which was killing kvm when i tried to nest;  just wnat the newest supported kernel
<smb> hallyn, hm... maybe what you wanted would have a "utopic" in its name...
<hallyn> smb: linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty points to something with utopic in its name
<hallyn> is there a structure to these pkgs or is it all ad-hoc?  I assumed the former, am getting the feeling its the latter :)
<smb> there is a structure but ... its maybe too complicated for me myself
<lamont> smb: full shutdown and start later: /dev/vda1       41151808 13811620  25226756  36% /
<lamont> ta
<smb> lamont, yw. I hope this also magically avoids the swraid recovery affecting the guest
<lamont> smb: that would be most lovely
<lamont> and yeah, I have no desire to emulate disks if I can just use them
<smb> I know ... :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-08
<eseifert> Hello I was wondering about the release schedule for kernels in vivid. Specifically I would like to see what patches are applied or will be applied in the next release. 
<eseifert> I have btrfs hang issues after dirty reboot, it seems fixed in mainline 3.19.7
<nessita> hello everyone. Quick question: I'm running a vivid installation upgraded from utopic, without any weird customization. I'm being hit by LP: #1359689 and while reading the comment, I noticed that jsalisbury said that the issue is fixed with kernel 3.19. So I went and check what kernel I'm running, and I'm running 3.13.0-30-generic. The odd thing is that I don't have any pending upgrades to install. Any help on how to debug why I did not 3.19?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<nessita> I did not *get* the 3.19 kernel
<nessita> (none of the 3.19 images are installed, they all show as Installed: (none) with apt-cache policy)
<jsalisbury> nessita, can you run cat /etc/lsb-release ?  The 3.13 kernel is in the Trusty release, Vivid should be the 3.19 kernel.  Did you install any test kernels in the past?
<nessita> jsalisbury, yes in this machine, but not in this partition. I mean, I had an extra partition that I used to test an audio issue we were debugging, but never a custom kernel in this installation
<jsalisbury> nessita, does /etc/lsb-release say Vivid ?
<nessita> jsalisbury, https://pastebin.canonical.com/131064/
<nessita> yes
<nessita> I ran update periodically, and always upgrade with dist-upgrade
<jsalisbury> nessita, from a terminal can you run the following:
<jsalisbury> sudo apt-get update
<jsalisbury> sudo apt-get install linux
<jsalisbury> See if that brings you to 3.19
<nessita> sure
<nessita> E: Unable to locate package linux
<nessita> you meant linux-image?
<rtg> linux-generic
<nessita> it does bring it
<nessita> The following extra packages will be installed: linux-image-3.19.0-16-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-16-generic linux-image-generic thermald
<nessita> installing!
<jsalisbury> nessita, great.  I'm not sure why you still had the 3.13 kernel, but that should install 3.19.  Just reboot when the install is finished
<nessita> jsalisbury, rtg any idea why I did not get this new kernel sooner? This installation is a trusty -> utopic -> vivid
<jsalisbury> nessita, not sure.  the upgrade logs may explain why.  Maybe something wend wrong during the upgrade
<rtg> seems like you must have lost a meta package somewhere along the way.
<nessita> maybe, yeah
<nessita> anyways, thanks a lot!
<nessita> jsalisbury, I've been meaning to also ping you about LP: #1201528, it was automatically expired as per [Expired for alsa-driver (Ubuntu) because there has been no activity for  
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201528 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[INTEL DP55WG,Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<nessita> 60 days.]
<nessita> jsalisbury, but the issue was never really solved for me. Though I should re-test this new kernel
<nessita> which I never did, for obvious reasons
<jsalisbury> nessita, if the bug happens with 3.19 I'll add a Vivid task and investigate further
<nessita> jsalisbury, thanks, will report there my findings then
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-09
<Silenced_v2> Hello people . I have a doubt to ask 
<Silenced_v2> I recently built my kernel from torvald's latest kernel . Its 4.1.0 rc2
<Silenced_v2> I installed it in my ubuntu 14.04 
<Silenced_v2> Now i m not able to install any application in my system 
<Silenced_v2> So please guide me what i should i do now ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-10
<cyking> i find these instructions a bit ambiguous https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1453391/comments/14
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1453391 in linux (Ubuntu) "Very slow Qualcomm Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ePirat> Hello
<ePirat> I filed a kernel bug and was asked to do a full commit bisect 
<ePirat> but I can't follow the guide on the wiki
<ePirat> as I can't find the debian.master file where to make the changes
<ePirat> should I just adjust the version number in makefile instead?
<Taloth> ePirat: try ./debian.master/changelog
<ePirat> Taloth, there is no debian.master folder
<Taloth> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git/tree/debian.master
<Taloth> which version were you supposed to bisect?
<ePirat> I am using the vivid repo 
<ePirat> 3.18.6 to 3.19.x (most recent one I guess)
<Taloth> you already bisected the released versions (package)?
<ePirat> yes, those are the working/non-working versions I identified, I can't narrow down more as other 3.18 versions higher mess up everything making reproducing my bug impossible there
<ePirat> the issue is that wifi stops working after some time/data downloaded
<ePirat> even though it still shows up as connected it behaves like it is not
<ePirat> for testing I need to be able to run the system for at least an hour while downloading stuff
<Taloth> In the bugreport you mentioned 3.18.6 working while 3.18.11 doesn't.
<Taloth> so I assume you'll be commit bisecting from there on.
<ePirat> 3.18.11 shows different non working behavior than I have actually observed in 3.19 (i get popups that errors occured in the system but those seems to not really be related to wifi)
<Taloth> what's the next lower version you checked?
<Taloth> 3.18.0-10 or something else?
<ePirat> let me check (need to boot the affected machine)
<ePirat> 3.18.6-031806 was the last working version for me, 3.18.11-031811 was the one I could not test properly with
<Taloth> As for your original question, if you check out the repo from  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-vivid.git the ./debian.master dir should be there.
<Taloth> Maybe you're bisecting the upstream kernel tree? which wouldn't have debian.master
<ePirat> I cloned from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-vivid.git
<ePirat> I do have a debian.master folder in master, but not in my branch which I am using for bisect (which is currently at 0ce3c06)
<Taloth> which branch are you bisecting on? seems to me like you should be using master.
<ePirat> I followed the guide linked in the bug ticket, so I branched from master in a branch called mybisect and started the bisect
<Taloth> which commit did you mark as good?
<ePirat> bad: 83f803a good: f8e80fa
<Taloth> but yeah, you're in the commit history of the upstream kernel, hence the missing debian.master. tbh, not sure how to normally deal with that.
<ePirat> oh
<ePirat> ok
<Taloth> but did you install 3.18.0-14.15 from package?
<ePirat> not sure… could you explain me how this versioning stuff works? I am confused by all the -x.x suffixes 
<Taloth> that's because ubuntu is based on the mainline kernel, which uses different version numbers.
<Taloth> Your problem boils down to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection#How_do_I_bisect_the_upstream_kernel.3F
<ePirat> ah
<Taloth> welcome down  the rabbit hole btw.
<Taloth> :D
<ePirat> :P
<ePirat> I wish my  bug would at least be easier to reproduce
<Taloth> i had a bug that made mono crash on users systems at unpredictable times. sometimes minutes sometimes days. Took quite some time till I isolated the kernel commit breaking it.
<Taloth> fortunately wasn't hardware related like your wifi issue
<ePirat> usually I would just have used an older versions but there my trackpoint click buttons do not work properly…
<Taloth> On the other hand, now you'll helping to make the world a better place :P
<ePirat> it seems switching kernels so often messed something up as I now get the system error popup even on previously fine kernel versions… great…
<ePirat> and I can't even report those as report fails with some error…
<ePirat> I wonder why no other thinkpad x250 user has had this wifi problem yet
<Taloth> they quite possibly did, and are angry atm but don't know how to fix it.
<ePirat> tbh, reporting the ubuntu kernel bug was one of the hardest bug reporting experiences I ever had
<ePirat> I wonder if it wouldn't be possible to narrow it down to a few commits, since it is some wifi related thing?
<Taloth> that's where a bisect comes in.
<Taloth> from what I could see the bisect is 13 steps, over 7000 commits. It's going to take a while.
<ePirat> indeed, specially since reproducing the bug takes hours sometimes
<Taloth> but don't give up, take your time, you'll be helping out the devs immensely. It will be near impossible for them to reproduce, much less fix.
<ePirat> ok :)
<ePirat> I think I will reinstall ubuntu later (specially since 15.04 is officially released now) and try to narrow it a bit more down with packaged kernel versions
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-09
<ricotz> rtg, hey :)
<rtg> hmm ?
<ricotz> rtg, there are a bunch of i915_bpo changes in 4.6.0-3.4 which needs to be reverted
<ricotz> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/unstable/log/?qt=grep&q=UBUNTU%3A+SAUCE%3A+i915_bpo%3A
<rtg> ricotz, I've ripped out i915_bpo from unstable.
<ricotz> otherwise this kernel won't work 
<ricotz> rtg, not really
<ricotz> "git grep i915_bpo" shows a lot of calls
<ricotz> the extern decls in include/drm/i915_drm_bpo.h are masking it
<rtg> ricotz, hang on a sec, I'm checking
<rtg> ricotz, indeed. guess I need to o a more thorough job
<rtg> to do*
<ricotz> remove the sauce ;)
<rtg> yup. the laptop I booted on didn't have i915. 
<ricotz> it even boots and runs here but is fundamentally borked
<rtg> ricotz, i915_bpo is really, really gone this time (I hope)
<ricotz> rtg, heh
<ricotz> rtg, better rebase-skip dm-raid4-5 too instead of applying and reverting it
<rtg> ricotz, I thought I'd leave it as a reminder. I need to consult smb about it
<ricotz> rtg, I see, just saying there are bunch of similar applies/revert in the history which might not be worth the hassle 
<rtg> ricotz, IIRC dm-raid4-5 is pretty much isolated (unlike i915_bpo), but I'll check and make sure.
<smb> rtg, thought that was already killed in last release... but maybe not. if my memory serves right there would be only very limited use for it. Intel fake raid is done my md(adm) which left only very limited chips that would be supported by dmraid with raid 4 or 5
<ricotz> rtg, ok
<rtg> smb, I think it still compiled in Xenial, but no longer does. 
<rtg> I'll rip it out completely in Yakkety
<ricotz> seems always good to reduce the diff to upstream ;) while carrying like 650 commits on top
<smb> rtg, +1 from me 
<rtg> ricotz, once I get a working kernel I'll be compacting a lot of the history. there is a bunch of noise in the commit history that could go
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> rtg, I assume 4.6 is going to hit the archive soon then?
<rtg> ricotz, working on it. as soon as it passes some basic testing I'll get it promoted to Yakkety
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, graphics-drivers ppa contains a patched 364 for 4.6, maybe it applies against 361 too
<ricotz> rtg, alright
<rtg> ricotz, oh, and I also have to make sure the DKMS drivers continue to at least compile
<rtg> always a PITA
<ricotz> exactly ;)
<ricotz> nvidia-364 works fine here
<ricotz> so 331, 340 and 361 needs a bit of work
<ricotz> s/331/304
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: ok, I'm finally back to helping with the bisect of bug #1547619. see comments 35 and 36
<ubot5> bug 1547619 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Intermittent screen blinking with 4k external mini display port with 4.4 kernels" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547619
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, ack, thanks
<tseliot> ricotz: I'll have a look at it, thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Newsletter suggests that new SRU kernels will be landing today; I know there was some slippage recently, does this account for that?
<kamal> Odd_Bloke, we ended up releasing Xenial on Friday (a few days early) -- I think the rest are on target to be released in the next day or two
<Odd_Bloke> kamal: Cool, thanks. :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-10
<ejat> https://cxsecurity.com/issue/WLB-2016050014
<apw> ejat, that one is known indeed, and the fix ought to be out in -security already
<ejat> apw: ok thanks
<caribou> Who is the resident expert on wireless kernel modules ?
<rtg> caribou, sforshee
<caribou> rtg: thanks
<caribou> I've been hunting a nasty wifi bug on my desktop @home (Trusty & Xenial) and the only fix I found is to get some module source on github & install it with dkms
<caribou> same problem on realtek & ralink chips
<caribou> so I'm curious to understand why such fix is not in the distro
<caribou> sforshee: ^^
<JanC> did you report a bug?
<caribou> JanC: I've seen a few while investigating the issue
<caribou> JanC: none actually brought a solution; I thought that upgrading to Xenial would help but it didn't
<caribou> JanC: installing https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes does nail it down, now I'm about to look at what has changed
<sforshee> caribou: what's in the distro kernel is generally just what's in upstream linux. I can't say why any fixes there aren't making their way upstream.
<caribou> sforshee: looking at the git repo, it looks like work that has never been submitted upstream
<sforshee> sometimes "fixes" for some hardware break other hardware though, and that's generally not considered acceptible
<caribou> sforshee: true, that would explain why it is kept outside
<JanC> it's a driver from Realtek that according to README only works on one specific chip and wasn't ported to recent kernels
<sforshee> I don't really recommend people use realtek or ralink because neither does a great job of making things work well upstream
<JanC> looks like driver that was written for a specific device really
<caribou> JanC: then it explains why it's kept there
<JanC> as e.g. it doesn't support multiple antennas properly & such?
<JanC> it might still be useful for somebody wanting to improve the drivers in upstream linux, dunno
<caribou> sforshee: well, it's the builtin chip so not much choice
<caribou> one thing though, it used to work fine for a long time (even during Trusty's early days)
<JanC> caribou: it's not on PCIE?
<caribou> JanC: ralink is a wifi dongle that I used to diagnose further; realtek is native on the desktop
<caribou> or the other way around, I'd have to check
<caribou> well, your clarifications pretty much explains why I had to chase it down
<caribou> my only solution to identify the problem would be to identify a working kernel then bisect
<caribou> JanC: sforshee: thanks for the clarifications btw
<JanC> there seem to be several more drivers like that on github  :-/
<JanC> for other Realtek chips etc.
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: fyi, the upstream kernel still had the bug :\
<jdstrand> jsalisbury: in trying it I noticed that I couldn't use sbuild since overlayfs wasn't in the kernel. I thought the upstream kernels had overlayfs available. would it be possible to adjust the kernel config for the upstream kernels to include overlayfs?
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, I can look into it.  I'm not sure off hand though.  Maybe apw has an idea?
<jsalisbury> jdstrand, thanks for testing the latest mainline.  I'll build the next kernel for the bisect.
<apw> jdstrand, i'd expect overlayfs to be included, _but_ you might find you are using old format overlayfs which only ubuntu lkernles support
<apw> as in using overlayfs not overlay
 * jdstrand is just using sbuild
<jdstrand> I don't recall changing anything, but its been a while
<apw> yeah sbuild i thnk support both, and it would remember which you first used
<jdstrand> union-type=overlayfs
<apw> now how did you tell, erm, in the overlay directory it stores a flag
<apw> so thats V1 support with the old whiteouts, so a mainline kernel cannot mount it
<apw> you can make that overlay and it ought to work with both
<apw> obviously persistant ones get broken, but ephemerals for sbuild should just be ok
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> apw: ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-11
<rlaager> Is some sort of permission required to edit this page, or am I just missing the edit button? It says "Immutable Page" in the top right of the toolbar, so I'm thinking it's the former. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<apw> rlaager, you probabally need to login
<rlaager> apw: The toolbar has "rlaager", "Logout", and "Help". So I think I'm logged in.
<apw> oh hrm
<rlaager> apw: I logged out and now I can't log back in to the wiki. It accepted my password, but I'm getting stuck at the "Personal Data Request" page. So I guess I made it worse.
<apw> rlaager, i think it might be broke indeed, same for me
<JanC> "immutable" normally means that only some people can edit that page
<apw> JanC, yeah, though there is an SSO issue at play by the feel of it
<apw> rlaager, i am being advised you need to logout and in a couple of times
<apw> rlaager, though i left the login going for 5m or so, and it appears to ahve worked in the end when i wasn't looking
<rlaager> apw: Well, I'm logged back in, but still no edit. So yeah, probably a permission thing. Who do I ask about getting such a permission?
<apw> rlaager, a good question indeed
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-12
<mamarley> It looks like the AMD64 build of the 4.5.4 mainline kernel failed: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5.4-yakkety/BUILD.LOG.amd64
<kees> we need a new x86_64 flavor that disables CONFIG_COMPAT. :)
<mamarley> Another thing I have noticed is that the 4.6-rc mainline builds have CONFIG_GOLDFISH_BUS=y, which causes "genirq: Flags mismatch irq 4. 00000000 (serial) vs. 00000080 (goldfish_pdev_bus)" and breaks serial.
<apw> mamarley, yep, nothing which builds in yakkety works right now, the compiler changed to enable pie by default
<mamarley> apw: How does it decide what to build on which distribution?
<apw> mamarley, it is nominally version based.  the nearest ubuntu distribution to the version it is trying to build
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<apw> mamarley, more accuratly the configurations it uses are from the nearest ubuntu release tag it can find, and it builds in the same release that that configuration came from
<mamarley> So this is the same bug that is preventing DKMS from compiling kernel modules on Yakkety?
<apw> mamarley, yes the same one.  DKMS should start working with the next copy forward kernel from X, as we have fixed it there)
<apw> mamarley, but that does not fix mainline builds whihc also do not yet have that patch applied
<apw> changing compiler defaults is bloody confusing to the world
<apw> it is possible i can turn it off from outside, i've not yet tried that
<mamarley> apw: While I've got you, it also looks like CONFIG_GOLDFISH_BUS is enabled in the 4.6 kernel configuration.  I know I can't file a bug on it yet, but that driver attaches to the UART and breaks serial.
<apw> mamarley, oh you can file a bug on it, indeed for something which breaks things a reason bug is always useful
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I will do that then.
<apw> if you do it now and tell me the number i'll get ti changed and then any reruns we do will have it off (for the mainline builds)
<mamarley> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1580960
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580960 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-4.6.0-5.6 configuration has CONFIG_GOLDFISH and CONFIG_GOLDFISH_BUS enabled, breaking serial support on normal systems" [Undecided,New]
<apw> well that is special we have CONFIG_X86_GOLDFISH off, and CONFIG_GOLDFISH which _depends_ on it and therefore cannot be y unless it is, is y
<apw> which is kinda impossible in theory
<apw> and yet is not impossible in practice apparenlty
<mamarley> Yeah, it looked weird.  It definitely breaks serial though.
<mamarley> I guess the configuration will just need to manually specify "n" for all the goldfish stuff then?
<apw> yep fixing it isn't the issue, trying to work out why the thing has not self-healed like it should
<apw> mamarley, ok pushed for when i get the other fixes in
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<apw> i suppose i could switch all yakkety builds back to xenial or something in the interim
<mamarley> apw: Yeah, that would at least keep them working for now.
<apw> and my inbox full of people moaning they are on the wrong version
<apw> then agian it is going to be full of people moaning they don't work anyhow
<mamarley> Silly people :/
 * ricotz is happily using the 4.6 builds from kernel ppa with nvidia blob
<mamarley> Yeah, the -wily ones build amd64 and work fine, unless you have a device attached to a built-in serial port.  That should be fixed for the next one though.
<mamarley> And that should be this weekend, unless the switch from building on Yakkety to Xenial rebuilds the ones that have already been built.
<mamarley> (Since 4,6 will be released officially this weekend, unless Linus changes his mind.)
<apw> mamarley, i may have fixed the pie issue, am rebuilding a 4.6-rc7 to find out
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<apw> mamarley, and those rebuilds look better
<mamarley> Yay!
<mamarley> I really appreciate your quick response.
<apw> mamarley, np, it heads of every increasing howls in my inbox :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-13
<CC112> Hello everyone
<CC112> This is an open to all ubuntu chat correct?
<rohin> Hey, noob question, I have installed elementary os and the wifi driver does not work(intel centrino n 1030) and I was asked to update to the latest kernel
<rohin> However I do not know the latest stable release
<rohin> any help would be appreciated :)
<apw> i'd not sure we know anything about elementary os ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-08
<dmj_s76> mamarley: tseliot: ricotz: Are you working on an NVIDIA 375.66 package yet?
<mamarley> dmj_s76: I have packages in ppa:mamarley/staging, but tseliot told me he was going to upload that version to the official archive, so I never copied them to ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa.
<dmj_s76> mamarley: So 375.66 will be released for 16.04, 16.10, and 17.04?
<mamarley> That was the impression I got, but ask tseliot to be sure.
<dmj_s76> Any idea on the timeframe?
<mamarley> Again, ask tseliot.  If I had known it was going to be this long, I would have probably gone ahead and copied my packages since multiple users have asked me for them.
 * dmj_s76 has started working on getting it ready to ship to System76 users, but official packaging would be best.
<dmj_s76> .39 was a real garbage fire.
<mamarley> Oh wait, this is #ubuntu-kernel.  I thought it was #ubuntu-x, sorry.
<tseliot> dmj_s76, mamarley: ut's in 17.10, and it will make its way into the stable Ubuntu releases soon
<dmj_s76> tseliot: Ah, thanks!
<dmj_s76> We're definitely pushing this to our customers ASAP because it's such a crucial release for bug fixes.
<tseliot> dmj_s76: right, I would expect the updates to land in the next few days
<dmj_s76> jsalisbury: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1687901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1687901 in linux (Ubuntu) "i915 driver makes linux crash" [High,Confirmed]
<jsalisbury> dmj_s76, I'll take a look now
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-09
<pepie34> Since 17.04 update, btrfs send/receive is failing on this bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195597 IT prevents for example btrbk to move backup between volumes. When can we expect the solving patch to be included in ubuntu kernel ? Thank you
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195597 in btrfs "Subvolume copy fails with "ERROR: empty stream is not considered valid"" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<apw> jsalisbury, ^
<jsalisbury> apw, ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-10
<xnox> apw, how does linux kernel platform device enumeration happen using ACPI?
<xnox> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/acpi/enumeration.txt
<apw> xnox, magic ?  what are you asking ?
<xnox> i mean, is it done in order / serially, or in parallel|randomly.
<apw> acpi things are found on buses which support things with ids
<xnox> in the code for hns_enet.c there is MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE (acpi, match) and that's it really and a probe.
<apw> it is done in bus discovery order
<xnox> usually, yes. but this is without a bus, as far as I understand.
<xnox> because it is a platform device that is simply defined in ACPI because they can.
<apw> it is being done against the dtb isn't it in that driver ?
<apw> oh hmm, no it has both so who knows which i used
<xnox> hm. i think it does both.
<apw> it _does_ both but which was used on this platform
<apw> HISI00C? appears in your ids i believe yes ?
<xnox> good question. /me is n00b; yes, and I see ACPI paths in the sysfs.
<apw> xnox, ok acpi is your bus in the kernels mid
<apw> nmind
<xnox> ok. so is there such a thing as the ACPI "bus" "id" aka order? =)
 * xnox feels like these abstractions make no sense at all
<apw> that is because you are a userspace engineer :)
<apw> i think you caring which order i probe them is stupid
<xnox> well, that is because the probe in my device driver allocates devno for the driver, and that is what is exposed in sysfs, and i am pondering to use that for stable device names
<apw> the devices have unique identifiers so you can tell them apart
<apw> and yet you refuse to use them
<xnox> because vendor came back and said that ae-handle and ae-pidx-in-ae or whatever it was, together do identify unique ports
<xnox> but do not have any correspondence with the physical board layout.
<xnox> the physical board layout corresponds to the ACPI order of those devices.
<apw> which likely means it is in the order they are in the acpi tables, whcih come from teh firmware
<xnox> and i do want enh2p0 enh2p1 be the first and second ethernet ports. rather than enh2p4, enh2p3 be the first/second ports.
<xnox> correct, and if kernel loads the acpi table, does a match, and then fires to create handles in parallel, my devno's will no longer be in acpi order =/ or so i am imagining things.
<apw> so are they in reverse order or something
<xnox> let me share the bug with you, one second.
<apw> xnox, you already did
<xnox> there are more comments from the vendor about hte acpi
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pearl/+bug/1681651
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1681651 not found
<xnox> firmware node path....
<apw> are you now able to find the Device (...) bit when you are probed ?
 * xnox is afraid that i will get this wrong, and then my stable device names will be unstable.
<apw> xnox, which series kernel are we using again ?
<apw> xnox, i want to talk line numbers at you
<xnox> 4.4
<xnox> no
<xnox> 4.10
<xnox> wait no.
<xnox> the yakkety hwe kernel
<xnox> in xenial.
 * apw stops talking to you
<xnox> i have a branch of that checkout.
<apw> ok at line 1914 of hns_enet.c ... is where it is handling a probe
<apw> note that there we have a dev->fwnode which is an acpi thing
<xnox> yeap.
<apw> you look to be able to call acpi_device_data_of_node() on that, and that has a name element which i think is the string in the Device() stanza in the table
<apw> but is that not available in the acpi information ?
<apw> already exposed in sysfs ?
<xnox> .... to be continued. The truth is out there.
<xnox> i am suspecting that yes, it is all exposed in /sys/bus/acpi/devices
<apw> xnox, probabally as a part of the path
<xnox> yeah, or symlink targets or some such. but need to login to confirm =/
<apw> as in in cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/PNP0C14\:02/path
<xnox> ls -latr view of /sys/bus/acpi/ is nice too.
<xnox> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /sys/class/net/*/device/firmware_node/path
<xnox> \_SB_.ETH4
<xnox> \_SB_.ETH5
<xnox> \_SB_.ETH0
<xnox> \_SB_.ETH1
<apw> that
<xnox> horum, so we do have that. "firmware_node" =)
<apw> there you go, that matches where i would expect it to be in the kernel data structures too
<apw> and that is telling youu which acpi table it came from, and which object within it
<apw> that is what they call them, and likley what we should call them
<xnox> right. and somehow my wish is to translate 4 -> 0; 5 -> 1; 0 -> 2; 1 -> 3.
<xnox> true.
<xnox> (what you say)
<xnox> and people will have to learn that they are 4501
<apw> they may wish to not call them that, and change teh ACPI tables
<xnox> i think acpi tables are fixed.
<xnox> but i can ask.
<apw> right, but they have picked these rather random names for a reason, what is that reason
 * apw wonders how the bios affected names work, ...
<apw> i think it is difficult to do anything other than use the names as they are, as as that says that dump is for a specific board 
<apw> another board will have different layouts of connectors
<apw> and looking at that, the ports are in order of attachement to the internal device
<apw> as in eth0 is port 0
<apw> it really has 6 ports per device
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> apw, what about this stuff:
<xnox> 0	./devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/HISI00C2:02
<xnox> 0	./devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/HISI00C2:00
<xnox> 0	./devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/HISI00C2:03
<xnox> 0	./devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/HISI00C2:01
<xnox> is this platform bus, and is there any guidance as to how things are named on LNXSYBUS? =)
<apw> i don't think you can rely on it, as that is in the order the current kernel decides
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548405/
<xnox> right, and kernel is free to change that.
<apw> they are _likley_ to be in the order of the ACPI table
<xnox> and current driver does HISI00C2 and HISI00C1, and my guess is that one cannot have two HISI00C2 things defined in the acpi table....
<apw> you can and they do
<apw> look at ETH6 in the table
<xnox> i see.
<apw> but the order of teh HISI00C2:nn is in the order of teh acpi table
<apw> if that order has meaning, and it may in thie case and not otheres
<xnox> but the ETH* names are unique, and have one-to-one mapping with ae-handle + port-idx-in-ae
<xnox> i wish networking was actual files in /dev/ such that i would be able to have symlinks to name the same thing in multiple ways, just like we do for hard drivers.
<xnox> and then create symlinks by-acpi-name, by-acpi-order, by-ae-hand-port-idx-in-ae
<xnox> et.c
<xnox> ok. here comes a patch.
<apw> xnox, but none of the fact they are 1:1 mappings tels you the intent of the table writer, they may have chosen the numbers randomly because "noone uses those"
<apw> xnox, and just because teh writer of this table did one thing, the writer of the next may have done another
<apw> xnox, which is why i don't think you can generically map them for any other table than this one
<xnox> ..... it will be annoying if they randomly change those names.
<xnox> does the  driver make up the HISI00C2:01 name?
<xnox> i thought it did. In that case if driver breaks ordering, i can blame them =)
<apw> that is acpi i believe, it is the first one of those it found and allocated
<apw> which i believe means they are in table order, assuming we do not ever
<xnox> parallelise that
<apw> change to doing that in another order or parallel or ...
<apw> you have no information which is reliable full stop
<apw> either you believe the table or you don't
<xnox> or acpi should export order in sysfs somehow, which is bonkers.
<xnox> right, so. i will go with using 4501 names
<apw> but the table order is just as likely to change as the names in teh Device(NNN) stanza
<apw> in the sense they could change it.
<xnox> i care that (a) systems with the same firmware (b) across reboots (c) get the same names
<apw> so you have to pick one, either you enumerate them in order they appear in the table, or by the names they use in the table
<xnox> ack.
<apw> and if they randomly change those they will piss off their users
<xnox> if there is different SKU, i don't chagne.
<xnox> if there is different SKU, i don't care.
<apw> but the same firmware does not mean the same device for all time
<apw> as they can change that table and reboot, so ... you have to hope
<xnox> and if kernel parallelises ACPI probing, it better give order hints when it calls and/or executes probes; or i will complain to the vendor to expose the acpi table order as a sysfs attribute.
<apw> they will not change whichever key you chose
<xnox> apw, digging into code. Udev already does ID_PATH and ID_PATH_TAG which are
<xnox> E: ID_PATH=platform-HISI00C2:00
<xnox> E: ID_PATH_TAG=platform-HISI00C2_00
<xnox> but these are not set as ID_NET_NAME_PATH
<xnox> i wonder if I can somehow enumerate _all_ platform nics, and have a table in udev to shortify the HISI00C things.
<xnox> apw, in the /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/HISI00C2:01 what does the :01 mean? acpi probe order number, or the hns-net driver sequence number? cause hns-net driver handlees both HISI00C1 and HISI00C2
<xnox> and i am wondering if i will get:
<xnox> HISI00C1:0
<xnox> HISI00C2:0
<xnox> or if i will get
<xnox> HISI00C1:0
<xnox> HISI00C2:1
<xnox> etc.
<xnox> cause in former case my names will get uglier: enahc1d0
<apw> xnox, do you have a dmesg ?  or can i get on that box ...
<xnox> apw, cause i want to name all of these using this scheme http://paste.ubuntu.com/24549370/
<xnox> <en> <a> <short vendor> <short product> <probe number> 
<xnox> enahc20
<xnox> enahc21
<xnox> enahc22
<xnox> enahc23
<xnox> for our case.
<apw> xnox, from what i can see we are using instance numbers within that HISI00C2 bus_id
<apw> which means you will get HISI00C2:0 and HISI00C1:0
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> so i should use "instance" variable name as well. if that makes sense.
<xnox> =( if system is booted without ACPI and with device tree, my interface names will not work anymore.
<xnox> i wish i could generate the same names for these, irrespective if it was booted with devicetree or the ACPI
<xnox> ...
<xnox> i am wondering if i am in fact on the platform bus:
<xnox> /sys/bus/platform/devices/HISI00C2
<apw> there is the concept of companion devices in acpi so you may be on both
<apw> on acpi and on whereever you are actuall
<xnox> right. i wonder what syspath udev will return me, and i will go from there.
<apw> xnox, variously all of them probabally
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-11
<ricotz> sforshee, hi, is there a chance to get this cherry-picked to the current 4.11/artful branch ? https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=d557d1b58b3546bab2c5bc2d624c5709840e6b10
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, ^
<tseliot> ricotz: hi, I'm not on the kernel team. Maybe apw could have a look at it ^
<ricotz> tseliot, more a fyi, since its suppose to fix the nvidia module build
<apw> that _GPL stuff is just such utter make-work to not solve the underlying issue
<tseliot> ricotz: err... is nvidia broken in artful?
<apw> ricotz, and it seems reasonable to have, and i'll let sforshee pick it up
<ricotz> tseliot, if 4.11.0-2.7 lands then yes
<tseliot> ricotz: not looking forward to that, then...
<ricotz> apw, I am hoping so, since it will be in 4.12 anyway
<ricotz> tseliot, 375.66 and 381.22 building fine except for this (fatal) GPL issue
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, that's really annoying
<sforshee> ricotz: applied
<ricotz> sforshee, thanks
<gpiccoli> xnox, ping
<xnox> gpiccoli, hi
<gpiccoli> Hi xnox, how are you doing?
<gpiccoli> I'm sorry to bother you
<gpiccoli> (and sorry for my delay in replying)
<gpiccoli> I have a question about netcfg package
<gpiccoli> I tried to take a look in debian files and even git of the package, following a guidance from leitao..but I wasn't able to find the info I need
<gpiccoli> "Also use short stable systemd-udev names to discover descriptions for the network interfaces"  <- I wanna know what is this modification ?
<gpiccoli> We are investigating an "issue" on network interfaces naming on installer...seems on Xenial 16.04.1 it's getting ethX, and on Zesty, predictable namings (as expected)
<gpiccoli> We might have narrowed this to netcfg fix (generically, debian-installer fix)
<xnox> gpiccoli, in ubuntu interface names are created by udev. if you are getting ethX in one release but not the other, it is most likely that the patch for udev is missing.
<xnox> gpiccoli, is this about s390x CCW bus on Qemu (gets ethX names in xenial) or the ppc64el VIO bus (which only recently was upstreamed)?
<xnox> (including inside the installer)
<xnox> netcfg only does things like: which ip you want, what netmask, which gateway, what's your hostname, etc. but doesn't assign or change the interface names as generated by udevd.
<xnox> gpiccoli, https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L21
<xnox> note that c<bus_id> and v<slot> names are not available in xenial at the moment. but with some care we can backport that.
<xnox> also note that on upgrades to zesty, we try to preserve existing names, and one may need to remove the udev rules that use non-persistent names.
<xnox> check udevadm info -p /sys/class/name/<interface> to figure out _why_ udev named something the way it did.
<xnox> gpiccoli, i need to run, if you have further questions do open a bug report or email myircnick@ubuntu.com
<gpiccoli> thanks very much xnox !
<gpiccoli> Really clear explanation. I'll use the udevadm trick if I ever see this behavior again
<sforshee> dmj_s76: have you had a chance to test that linux-firmware package yet?
<nacc> sforshee: does LP: #1637059 imply that another package needs backporting to 16.04 for the hwe stack?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1637059 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "rtl8812au-dkms 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2: rtl8812au kernel module failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘is_compat_task’]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637059
<sforshee> nacc: that user isn't running the hwe stack, they're running one of the mainline builds which is unsupported. However if it fails to build with that kernel it seems likely it will also fail to build with the hwe kernels too.
<nacc> sforshee: there's a user in #ubuntu using 16.04.2 with the same failure :)
<nacc> sforshee: same underlying bug, i guess
<sforshee> nacc: I'd guess so
<nacc> sforshee: i've fixed a few others like this, but shouldn't they be getting automatically caught?
<sforshee> nacc: in theory yes, in practice it seems that has been marked as "known to fail" for whatever reason. If it's fixed the status in our test matrix should flip back to good, at which point a build failure for rtl8812au should actually get someone's attention.
<nacc> sforshee: ok, at a minimum, the package in 16.04 should have gotten a patch to not build on newer releases if we aren't going to support it there
<sforshee> nacc: if you're fixing it you probably also ought to check against linux-hwe-edge
<nacc> sforshee: sure, i just think there's something missing in the process :)
<sforshee> nacc: so we on the kernel team have filed bugs about the test failure, e.g. bug #1679670
<ubot5> bug 1679670 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "rtl8812au 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2 ADT test failure with linux-hwe-edge 4.10.0-14.16~16.04.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679670
<nacc> yeah i saw that
<nacc> but that log was weird
<nacc> it wasn't a build failure
<nacc> it was a "i can't remove dkms" failure?
<sforshee> it is a build failure, it's just a bit hidden
<sforshee> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/r/rtl8812au/20170328_225559_0fd39@/artifacts.tar.gz
<sforshee> nacc: if you download ^ the dkms logs will be in there
<sforshee> if you had questions you should have asked ;-)
<nacc> sforshee: honestly, i was just trying to help a user, who is now leaving ubuntu because of this issue :)
<nacc> sforshee: as arch does it right
<nacc> sforshee: tbh, this is also in universe and i'd only be fixing it out of my own generosity :)
<sforshee> nacc: I see
<nacc> sforshee: i stand by my earlier point, though, that if a package is known to not build with a newer kernel (via hwe) and we are defaulting the isos to install hwe for desktop, then there should be a patch for the package in the release to not try to build on newer kernels
<nacc> sforshee: otherwise, every kernel update for users results in a failed dkms build
<nacc> which seems .. bad for users
<sforshee> nacc: I agree. I'm not sure what the answer is though ... we try to make sure that some of the dkms packages we know are widely used are working, but we're unable to do that for every single dkms package.
<nacc> sforshee: why not? it's about 30-40 packages that r-b-d on dkms right now
<nacc> sforshee: it seems like every hwe bump should be gated that none of those all of a sudden start to fail
<nacc> sforshee: not that i'm signing up to help gate them and change the package :)
<sforshee> nacc: there is a process that can gate them, we just haven't had enough spare cycles to fix everything. Personally I hadn't thought about updating the packages to not attempt building against the newer kernels, so there may be something to doing at least that.
<nacc> sforshee: e.g., smb and I did that to some iscsi package that got mainlined between the 16.04.1 and 16.04.2 kernels
<sforshee> nacc: not saying it hadn't occurred to anyone else on the team, just not to me ;-)
<nacc> sforshee: if we did a good job of marking the reason (via bug) in the changelog, i think users will at least be less perturbed by the failed dkms builds
<nacc> sforshee: to be clear, i wasn't blaming you personally :)
<sforshee> nacc: yeah, no offense taken. I've taken note of your discussion so we can discuss it as a team. Thanks for the feedback.
<sforshee> s/discussion/suggestion/
<nacc> sforshee: and i'm happy to help, to be clear, just let me know
<sforshee> nacc: cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-12
<cjwatson> ~/wg 141
<cjwatson> oops
<jjohansen> sforshee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24560605/
<sforshee> jjohansen: awesome. Thanks!
<jjohansen> sforshee: not its untested atm
<jjohansen> I am about to do some testing, so I wouldn't grab it just yet
<sforshee> jjohansen: ack
<jjohansen> sforshee: so it boots but is throwing a refcount warning, feel free to pull if you want, it might take a bit to chase down the bug, and we can throw a fix on top, or you can wait
<sforshee> jjohansen: if you don't think it poses any major problem I'll probably proceed so we can get our testing started.
<sforshee> jjohansen: I guess I can apply them either way. But I want to get something uploaded to the c-k-t ppa so the tests can run.
<jjohansen> sforshee: unlikely, it seems to be in the profile replacement path when stuff is being freed. Its possible it has existed for a while and the new refcount checks are just catching it
<sforshee> jjohansen: ack. I'll go ahead, if something is badly broken it's not fatal at this point anyway.
<jjohansen> sforshee: scratch that, it just blew up in the regression tests, machine is frozen
<sforshee> oh, okay then
<dmj_s76> sforshee: My request for hardware got lost in the shuffle on the bluetooth firmware issue.  Got that sorted out yesterday, so I should be able to test soon.
<sforshee> dmj_s76: ack, thanks
<jjohansen> sforshee: sorry this has turned out to be more than one issue, I'll try to have it working by monday
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-07
<apw> White_Light, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/unstable/commit/?id=8506e11a79d14989409542b885beba7119190562
<apw> White_Light, ^ does that help ?
<brainwash> why did the packaging for the mainline kernel ppa change?
<brainwash> in 4.16.4
<brainwash> starting with 4.16.4 my first login attempt (initializing xorg) fails
<brainwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FJq75SVQDT/
<brainwash> issue is present in 4.17rc4 also
<brainwash> so, I cannot spot anything relevant in the 4.16.4 changes file
<White_Light> apw, I'll try it out, thanks
<White_Light> apw, yep that fixes it
<White_Light> I was able to successfully build binary-perarch after modifying makefile.rules
<jackpot51> I have a question about pulling a patch from upstream. I have a one-line patch I sent to the alsa-devel list here: http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2018-May/135685.html
<jackpot51> If that is merged upstream, what is the typical timeline to have it backported to the Ubuntu kernel?
<brainwash> jackpot51: does it qualify as SRU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jackpot51> Yes: For Long Term Support releases we regularly want to enable new hardware. Such changes are appropriate provided that we can ensure not to affect upgrades on existing hardware. For example, modaliases of newly introduced drivers must not overlap with previously shipped drivers. This also includes updating hardware description data such as udev's
<jackpot51>  keymaps, media-player-info, mobile broadband vendors, or PCI vendor/product list updates. 
<jackpot51> Covered by that statement
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> can't answer you initial question though
<brainwash> your
<brainwash> cuz I'm not part of the kernel team
<jackpot51> That's ok
<bjf> jackpot51, if it has been flagged for "stable" then it will end up in one of grekh's trees. we apply those shortly after he does a release and then it comes out in our next sru cycle
<jackpot51> Thanks bjf. About when would that happen?
<bjf> jackpot51, don't know when gregkh will pick it up
<bjf> jackpot51, an alternative is to file a launchpad bug, attach a pointer to that quirk and point us at the LP bug. we have no problem picking up quirks early (before upstream stable releases)
<jackpot51> Oh cool, I didn't know that. I will file a launchpad bug
<bjf> jackpot51, you can also submit the patch to our mailing list if you feel like it
<jackpot51> bjf: Which one would you prefer?
<bjf> jackpot51, the lp bug route is easiest for you and fine with u
<bjf> us
<bjf> jsalisbury, ^
<jsalisbury> bjf, ack
<jsalisbury> jackpot51, I'll keep an eye out for the new bug after you open it.
<jackpot51> Ok, thanks jsalisbury
<bjf> jsalisbury, thanks much
<jackpot51> jsalisbury: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1769721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1769721 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ALSA] [PATCH] Clevo P950ER ALC1220 Fixup" [Undecided,New]
<jackpot51> Oh, I need to resubmit patch as an attachment due to launchpad changing the whitespace
<jsalisbury> jackpot51, thanks.  I'll build a test kernel with the patch and post it to the bug, just so we can confirm it works.
<jsalisbury> jackpot51, no need to resubmit the patch, I can grab it.
<jackpot51> Oh, thanks
<jsalisbury> np
<jackpot51> jsalisbury and bjf: I very much appreciate the speed and accuracy you have!
<jsalisbury> jackpot51, anytime
<jackpot51> I look forward to submitting my next patch upstream in a couple months. It will be much larger ;-)
<jackpot51> https://github.com/system76/linux/commit/8c34dafed7f12367ed979d8accc6f8ddc1ec48bf
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-08
<hwpplayer1> hi people
<acheronuk> apw or anyone: may I ask what the 'regressions' in intel microcode for bionic are that mean kernel do not depend on it yet as was planned?
<acheronuk> specifically, would it be unwise for a user to install it anyway, or should they wait until it is forced by a kernel update?
<apw> acheronuk, i believe there were some subset of machines which had issues with it
<apw> acheronuk, so i believe it is sane to install it and see if your machine remains reliable
<apw> acheronuk, though there was also new microcode over night, so that might be all better too
<acheronuk> apw: it sounds highly unlikely, but would one of the regression perhaps be usb transfer speed? (not sure how it could be, but that is the issue this user has, and they have installed it)
<apw> acheronuk, the kinds of issues people had was "randomly crashing"
<apw> i have not heard of any 'everything is fine but ...'
<apw> /
<acheronuk> ok. thanks for the info :)
<tyhicks> acheronuk, apw: everything should now be fine with the ubuntu kernel and intel-microcode
<apw> tyhicks, with the microcode that released overnight ?
<tyhicks> apw: no, from the last round of SRU kernels
<apw> tyhicks, ack
<tsimonq2> For Canonical livepatch, are the patches which are delivered by livepatch completely open? Can I download them somewhere? (Or is it just the exact same thing as what goes in kernel updates at the same time?)
<JanC> I think "usb transfer speed" might be impacted by the kernel patches in some cases?
<ben_r> tsimonq2: the source for livepatches is published at https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-livepatch/+git/xenial-livepatches
<tsimonq2> ben_r: ACK, thanks.
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-09
<White_Light> is there any documentation on the performance effects of having CONFIG_LOCK_STAT enabled, with /proc/sys/kernel/lock_stat set to 0
<apw> White_Light, not that i am aware of
<mamarley> apw: It looks like the mainline build for 4.16.8 again failed: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.8/
<apw> mamarley, bah, bloody upstream changing the kernel makefile ABI
<apw> "kconfig: rename silentoldconfig to syncconfig"
<mamarley> Yeah, that seems ill-advised for a point release…
<apw> no this is because 4.16 does not have it, but 4.17 does, which is where the packaging is coming from
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<apw> but really upstream, a pox on you
<apw> mamarley, that is going to take a bit to work around
<mamarley> No problem, I will just run by own build.
<mamarley> s/by/my
<White_Light> apw, but I'm guessing that performance is the reason CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set on stock ubuntu kernel configs?
<apw> White_Light, that is highly likely
<apw> though we would have evaluated it most likely at the time it was first added and not since
<White_Light> I see
<White_Light> thanks for your help, I appreciate you guys having this public channel
<apw> it is the ubuntu way :)
<apw> we try and be transparent in the main
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-12
<White_Light> I heard the breakage for 4.16.8's amd64 build might take some time to resolve, how significant is it?
<apw> White_Light, upstream changed the interface updating configs, which broke the automation; i have not had a chance to think about how to fix it yet
<White_Light> Thanks apw, I really need to get a non-nvidia gpu so I can just run rc kernels
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-13
<femme> I'm on bionic and I get consistent kernel crashes on bootup unless I use special kernel flags, I reported a bug but there was no followup really. I'm using ryzen so I don't think it's all that obscure. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1747463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747463 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel crashes during boot unless IOMMU is disabled on Ryzen 1800X" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apw> jsalisbury, ^
<White_Light> femme, do this happen on mainline 4.17-rcX kernels too?
<femme> Yes, I just checked with rc4
<jsalisbury> apw, ack
<jsalisbury> femme, I assigned the bug to myself.  I'll take a look and see if I can get you a test kernel shortly.
<femme> Great, I'll test it tomorrow
<femme> (or asap, I just assumed shortly meant tomorrow :P)
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-06
<LocutusOfBorg> folks, what the h*ll did the bot smoke?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1825210/comments/5
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1825210 in linux (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Please sync vbox modules from virtualbox 6.0.6 on next kernel update" [High,In progress]
<LocutusOfBorg> the bug is against disco, and the bot just added tag "verification-needed-bionic" :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I also added bot-stop-nagging, but the bot didn't stop :p
<LocutusOfBorg> oh linux-hwe-edge you mean
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-07
<mmantel> Hello guys, i have just one little question, from which kernel version ubuntu adds the CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU options ?
<cjwatson> mmantel: (not a kernel developer, but) it goes back at least as far as 2.6.22-1.1 in Ubuntu 7.10, very probably earlier
<mmantel> Hooo ok, i have a problem with a VM , doesn't have hotplug with a kernel 3.19. Maybe i have to enable something or pass a cpu option from my hypervisor ?
<tomreyn> mmantel: there's no supported ubuntu release running this kernel version. the oldest supported kernel version (besides ESM) now is 4.4.0 (in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS)
<apw> and even that is 3.13
<LeoB> Hello there! Is there any backport happening for this patchsets on ubuntu kernel (18.04) ? https://patchwork.kernel.org/project/linux-mm/list/?q=mm%2C+thp%3A+consolidate+THP+gfp+handling+into+alloc_hugepage_direct_gfpmask 
<snadge> i have managed to confirm my pc doesn't crash with the lowlatency kernel, if I use the 5.0.11 one from the mainline ppa
<snadge> so im just going to do that.. im not sure how reporting a bug that my PC randomly crashes with zero diagnostic information and no ability to reliably trigger it.. ie.. it just happens randomly after 1 or 2 days, sometimes whilst idle, sometimes whilst im using it
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-08
<nils_> I'm trying to figure out how to build the kernel-tools (perf etc.) package for a custom kernel, this doesn't seem to be part of "make deb-pkg"
<michael-vb> Hello, Michael from the VirtualBox team here.  Just wondering who is the person who puts our Guest Additions modules into the Ubuntu kernel.  I made a couple of changes today which will affect your script when they are inside a released version.
<michael-vb> https://www.virtualbox.org/changeset/78446/vbox
<michael-vb> https://www.virtualbox.org/changeset/78447/vbox
<michael-vb> They should be in any future 6.x releases (not 5.x though).
<apw> sforshee, cascardo ^
<sforshee> michael-vb: thanks, those look like they will be helpful
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, I'm uploading to Debian/Ubuntu
<michael-vb> LocutusOfBorg: wasn't wanting to create more work for you, it will be in the next release anyway.
<LocutusOfBorg> its fine :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I take ~1minute to do it
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-hwe/6.0.6-dfsg-2ubuntu19.04.1 is it ok to take them from here?
<LocutusOfBorg> or here, I reuploaded with eoan versioning scheme https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-hwe/6.0.6-dfsg-2ubuntu19.10.1
<LocutusOfBorg> otherwise in 16h you will have the virtualbox syncd automagically :D
<michael-vb> Did you add the patch to that build?
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: the hwe kernel source is identical to the series it is based on, in this case disco, so the update for the hwe kernel would actually be taken from there
<sforshee> we don't routinely update the vbox-guest source after release though
<sforshee> where we'd be looking to integrate this is in eoan
<michael-vb> It is not really the sort of change you want to be doing an update for.
<michael-vb> It just means that when you do do an update you need to change your script slightly.
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, I am targeting eoan, I just put a wrong "19.04" on changelog
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: ah, ok. Yeah we can update from there once the build is done then
<LocutusOfBorg> but its virtualbox-hwe, not virtualbox
<LocutusOfBorg> so, maybe your script doesn't download the right deb
<sforshee> the part about downloading the deb is manual for now
<sforshee> I've actually been looking into changing this to download at build time rather than a manual import, and if we move forward with that it would be a different story. But for now it's ok I believe.
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm also paths are different, and filenames...
<sforshee> well I can give it a try and see what happens I guess
<LocutusOfBorg> better wait for this one probably https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/6.0.6-dfsg-2~build1
<sforshee> ok, there's no rush as it will be going into 5.1 which is net yet ready for -proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, fixed vbox is migrating now in release pocket
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<sforshee> LocutusOfBorg: great, thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-10
<maswan> hey, we think our lineageos-builders are possibly/likely affected by https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199435, the patch in comment 34 seems to have just made it into upstreams now, is it on a roadmap for a bionic update or bionic-installable hwe kernel yet?
<ubot5`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 199435 in SCSI "HPSA + P420i resetting logical Direct-Access never complete" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> maswan: this doesn't answer your question, but just in case i'll point it out anyways. i've been working with different hpe server models + generations, many of which had these cards, and while there were never any alarms, however those cards kept dying earlier than they should have.  inspecting the chassis temperatures via iLOM (they have those fancy graphics indicating heat distribution across the chassis / heat sensors) showed that on 
<tomreyn> many (not all) models, there were hot spots (lots of red) around these very cards. and examination of bios settings showed that fans were set to some balanced mode by default. setting those to maximum cooling fixed it, the all-red spot on the sensors image went away, controllers would live longer and become more reliable, disks would die less / later,
<tomreyn> unfortunately hpe never confirmed there's an issue with the default configuration there.
<tomreyn> (so that's somethign you might want to check)
<tomreyn> oops i mean HPE iLO, not iLOM ;-)
<tomreyn> those images: https://hpeb.i.lithium.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/19981i3057EE35559E91A3/image-size/original
<maswan> tomreyn: right, they ran rock solid as builders for a few years though, before starting to show weird-ass similar symptoms after a trusty->bionic reinstall. but thanks, will take a look at this for various hp[e] servers.
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-11
<him-cesjf> Hi, I have a question about cpufreq_stats kernel driver. Is it not built in 4.15.0-46-generic ?
<him-cesjf> $ sudo modprobe cpufreq_stats
<him-cesjf> modprobe: FATAL: Module cpufreq_stats not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-46-generic
